# Jazzy, Pri, Libby, Claudia & DC IUI Group Part 2 ~



## Candy

New home for the previous thread called "Jazzy Calling Pri, Libby,Caludia, DC and the IUI Gang..where are you girls ?"

Good luck for 2007 and happy chatting

Cx


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Lovelies

HAPPY HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!!!!!!!!   

This is going to be the quickest one ever from me as DHW is about to start again on Channel 4 and I am likely to pee my pants with excitment...not that I don't love you lot you understand   !

Thanks for all you lovely messages and wishes and I will do a super long post on the weekend...there are stories to tell girls !! But just wanted to check you are all OK and doing great and apart from the food poisoning (poor Claudia...I am a vegetarian too !) and the horrid cold Pri you all seem OK. I am over the moon that Libby will be 12 weeks on Saturday and DC you are so close I can almost smell it darling...well done for being such a trooper on the calmness front ! Love you guys ! 

Do you remember me having a rant about 6 months ago about one of my friends acting like she was having trouble trying to get pg and then waited until we were in a packed resturant with friends to tell me...well I am so over that now and thrilled to announce that Matilda arrived this morning at 8.15 a very healthy 8lbs 8oz and my friend the jammy b*gger was only in labour 4.5 hours !! 

Will tell you more at the weekend but I should start taking clomid on 12th of this month (still waiting to hear from the docs as to how I take it and how much etc) and then we will see how this month goes ! Quite excited at the prospect of providing you all with more dildocam action stories !  

Anyway must dash as Wisteria Lane calls.....loads of love to you all and thanks to Candy for finding us a new home and not splitting us up !

Love 

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769

Jazzy - Congratulations to your friend !!  Excellent news on you starting clomid on the 12th, I know I keep saying it but this is your year - and you'll be in my prayers      

I'm so excited DHW is back on too - had to record it yesterday tho as we were out for dinner...still staying at B&B as boiler wont be fixed until tomorrow now...
Did u guys watch Prison break - that starts on the 15th too...
And Celebrity Big Bro yesterday - dont know if I'll be watching that tho - see how it goes...
At least January wil be foing by quickly !!!

Hope everyone's doing ok...
I'm not in work til Tuesday now - so apologies if you dont hear from me before that - got a busy one tomorrow too and am going to the Kylie concert on Saturday night 

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Hey we're on part 2- great.

OMG - I forgot all about DHW when is the repeat - is there a repeat??

I was at Lakeside Shopping Centre yesterday taking advantage of the sales and got some cute baby stuff - feel braver now that I've crossed 24wks. I was very good I managed to shop from noon till 8pm and it was only my feet that let me down. 
*Libby* - as you've been there before any tips would be greatly appreciated - any dos or donts - there seems so many things I'm not sure what the essentials are. I know its still early but I want to start researching now.

By the way my husband and I were in a shop yesterday and we overheard something very interesting. This woman was talking about IVF in Denmark and how they are having high success rates using a different method - and its really cheap. I will see if I can find out more - might be useful for you *Jazzy* or for any of us if we ever have problems in the future.

Hope you gals are feeling fit and healthy - Jazzy good luck with the Clomid.
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hey Girls

Can't believe we have made it to our second board....my goodness we can rabbit can't we   !

Hope that you are all doing OK. It is so lovely watching your tickometres going up each time...I can not believe how quickly your pg's are all going ! Hope you are enjoying them all. I know I promised a long post this weekend but I have spent so much time on the computer at work that I can't face starring at at the weekend too ! I will do a Jazzy special soon I promise !

Pri - sorry to hear that you are having such trouble with your boiler....but how was Kylie...I am jealous!! 

Claudia - shopalholics anonymous are here and waiting for you !! Would love to hear more if you find out about the Denmark treatment, sounds interesting !!

DC - where are you Hun are you OK ?

Libby - hope that you are OK too....did Zac get thoroughly spoilt at Christmas ?

I have Had a lovely weekend, DH is now in fully marathon mode training 5 out of 7 days of the week and playing golf too...so I told him the deal was he has to take me on more dates. Yesterday we went and fed the ducks and squirrels in St Jame's Park (one of my favorite things to do in London) the squirrels are so brave they just sit there and take the nuts out your hand...I swear one shook the leg of jeans asking for more yesterday...it made me jump   ! We then went to see 'Perfume' which I thought was excellent, very gripping, slightly weird at the end but I really wish I had read the book first ! The dinner and then home...I love days like that. Anyway boring day today doing housework but have got the second DHW skyplus ed ! So will catch up with that...Claudia I think the repeats are today !

Looking forward to starting  treatment next week...I am very very positive about it all and I am sure you are right...something feels good about 2007. I bought a ski jacket yesterday as we are going in March and DH told me that he really hopes I will be taking back to the shop to get my money back....bless   !

Loads of love to you all  

Jazzy xxxx


----------



## Pri769

Hey ladies

Hope you all had a nice weekend - Kylie was fantastic - definitely worth going

Jazzy - Sounds like u had a perfect weekend too -Isnt it great to go on dates with your DH again - I keep hinting to mine too, but funny enough - every time we do arrange to go out there will always be others with us...

Claudia - Did you manage to pick up some nice bits for the baby - Cant belive you're 24 weeks already?
I cant wait for my 20 wk scan - its not until Feb 7th - still seems like ages away since last scan

DC and Libby - how are u both?

Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi everyone

Had a lovely day today. Had our 12 week scan as I am now 12.5 weeks. All is well and the baby divided its time between sucking its thumb and dancing! Its a lively one for sure! Only got hard copy pics so I cant post one sorry!

Claudia - lovely that you have been shopping. My advice re baby stuff is buy the bare minimum that you cant imagine doing without and then add other stuff if you find it necessary post birth. So many things people buy they find redundant. These include most bath devices (just lay the baby down flat in your bath or sink with a bit of water), special pillows, nappy disposal devices, bottle warmers and general gadgets. They seem  good idea at the time but gather dust quickly! In the early days you need a pram/ pushchair, car seat, cot (beware the moses basket thing - at 7.5 pounds and a quick grower Zac couldnt fit into his at 4 weeks!), bouncy sloping seat thing for putting your baby down indoors, baby monitor, bedding (quite a few sets as they sick up on it regularly), changing mat, lots of baby grows, vests and muslins. Clothes wise , everyone likes to get a few cute outfits and thats half the fun but in practice your'll dress your baby in grows for the majority of the first 3 months as somehow they seem most comfortable in them. They dont play with any toys in the first few months or even look at them and anyway you'll get lots as gifts although like the clothes thing you'll probably want to buy a few. If you arent breast feeding you'll need the bottle kit and steriliser. I think thats it but if you think of other things you are unsure about buying them just post me! I am pretyy minimalist in my approach but somehow our house is still full of child stuff - increasingly vile and noisy land fill type toys that you swear you wont get before being a parent but you soemhow do because your child loves them!

Jazzy - thanks for the film recommendation - I really want to see that one. Thanks also for the DHW alert - i didnt know and would have been gutted to miss it. I am also thrilled that ER and Waking the Dead are back on - what a TV fest! Cant wait to hear about your treatment - keep posting regularly! In answer to your question Zac was spoilt this Christmas - it was really magic as its the first year he really got it!

Pri - rubbish about the boiler - nothing worse in this cold weather! Hope its fixed and you are back home. Can you advise me on the ticker thing. I created one but dont seem to be able to make it show on my profile.

DC - woried about you - where are you darling?

Lots of love


----------



## DC

Hi Ladies

Sorry for being AWOL again , the combination of extreme tiredness and all the good things coming back on TV have kept me away from the computer on a night, and I'm stupidly busy at work so I haven't had any sneaky time there either.

Jazzy, your date with DH sounds lovely, I think we sometimes forget how lucky we are to have such good relationships, I know I often take it for granted then something will happen to make me realise how lucky I am.  Lots of luck with starting tx only 2 more days!! I'm so excited for you, I just know this is your year.

Pri, I'm so jealous of you going to the Kylie concert, we went to see her a few years ago and it was brilliant, I'm glad you had fun.  I can't believe you're 17 weeks already, is there any sign of a bump yet?

Claudia, 8 hours shopping!!! You are indeed wonder woman!!  I can't manage an hour without having a sit down for half an hour, it's driving me crazy, shopping is one of my favourite things!!  Having said that there's not much to buy at the moment, clothes are out of the question and I'm too nervous to buy maternity clothes yet (although I did have to invest in 2 maternity bras at the weekend, very attractive!! ).  Did you get any further forward with baby names?

Libby, I'm so happy about your scan, it must have been amazing.  What did Zac think of the picture?  My sister showed my nephew a scan picture from when she was having him and he told her off for freaking him out!! Bless him.  Thank you for the lovely list of things to buy, it's good to have an idea of what's useful and what's not, I think I'll copy it and save it somewhere for when I dare to buy anything.  My SIL has offered me a load of stuff including a Moses basket which is great because I really don't want to spend money on one if the baby will only be in it for 5 mins.

We've got our 12 week scan next Tuesday, I can't wait, I'm much less nervous than I was before the first scan but I'm still quite scared and I think the reassurance of the scan will be a big help.  I'm feeling more or less normal other than the tiredness which is probably why I'm struggling to grasp the concept that I'm pregnant, I think seeing an actual baby on the screen will really make it a reality.  I've been feeling really breathless today, is that normal?  I'm not overly worried about it's just something I've never experienced before and I've never heard anyone say anything about it in early pregnancy so I was curious if anyone else had experienced it.

I'm off home for a soak in the bath and a small snooze before DHW.  The TV programming it perfect while I'm so tired and not going out much, Nip Tuck, Prison Break, ER, the OC, DHW and 24 all back on by the end of Jan, I wouldn't have time to out even if I wanted to!!  Did anyone watch Ugly Betty on Friday?  It was fab, I have to confess to crying at it though, which is odd as it's a comedy, DH said (in a sarcastic tone) "I'm not sure, but I think you may be having some of those mood swings!", Men!!!  Bless him though he's being a complete star and running around after me constantly, he's normally a star but I've been amazed at how brilliant he's been lately. Anyway I digress.

Love and massive massive hugs to you all ladies.   

DC xx


----------



## Pri769

Hi

DC - Wonderful to hear from you.. I know what you mean about the tiredness, I used to be completely knocked out by the time I got home from work..Used to have a nap, and had no energy to do anything or go anywhere...  Dont worry about the breathlessness, I have had days like that...  Cant believe you have your 12 wk scan on Tuesday ?    

It's great with all the tv programmes back on hey?  I had to record DHW again as went out for dinner with my school friend and hubby.. I have known her since I was eight, and we graduated together, got married in the same and now are having babies a month  apart - she's due in July !!  I looked huge compare dto her thou - I def havea bump, but I have had one for ages, it just keeps growing - People thnk Im 6 months or keep asking if I have two in there  

Libby - Its nice to have advise on baby stuff, from someone thats already been there - I just dont know what to get and what not to...  We're thinking of going to the Mama and Papa's warehouse this weekend just to have a look around...Cant wait - Not looking to buy anything for at least another 2/3 months tho..

DC, Claudia and Libby - How about a pregnancy ticker - so we can keep up with how far you are?

Jazzy - How are u hun ?

I have confirmed my maternity leave with my boss today - Im adding some annual leave so that maternity leave does not start until 2 weeks before my due date, but I will have my last day at work on May 11th      I cant wait !!!

Pri..xx


----------



## jazzyminky

Hi Girls

I am here and still alive but comuter is playing up so just wanted to say massive hugs to you all   and I am thinking of you.DC I will have everything crossed on Tuesday (it is fine that is not a tx day  ) for your scan...look froward to the update.

Going to log off before computer gets put through the window but I'll sneak on at work and update properly ! TX going well for me ( I think  ) on clomid, took pill 6 today and have suffered no side affects at all...which is great if it that is normal and they don't kick in on day 10 or something crazy like that. Did any of you have side affects ?

Got to go before I get booted out by the system !

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi everyone

This is really a quick message for DC to say    with your scan today - hope you really enjoy it - log on later and give us all the details.

jazzy - thrilled that your treatment is not having any adverse affects so far. Clomid was fine for me too as far as I can remember. The only thing that was really bad was the progesterone bullets which tested dear DH's patience to breaking point with my mood swings!! A quick personal note that your DH is going to love me for - NOT. My DH too does lots of exercise and needs to wear supportve undergear (!) for this. However as we know tight pants are not good for the swimmers  so I used to make him strip those lycras as soon as he got back from exercising and put something more airy on!!!! You can blame it on me! 

Pri - 17 weeks already! I cant work out how to get the ticker onto my profile - can you help. I created one and then copied what I thuoght were the right bits into the boxes but it hasnt appeared! Well done you for planning a nice early start to your maternity leave - you are so wise.

Claudia - hows it going for the leader of the pack? I too bow down at your shopping stamina . I cant manage a quick trip to the supermarket at the moment!

My sickness is easing a little but still very tired. I think the reality is that with Zac I just cant get as much rest so I have not to get my expectations too high that I will have the glorious energetic 2nd trimester I had last time! Unlike last time I have learnt to give into the tiredness this time though so thats a little progress against the dreaded " we are uber females and can breed, party and look like we are still 25" model .


----------



## Pri769

Hi ladies

DC - Hope scan went well hun..  

Jazzy - Glad the tx is going well hun, I dont think I had any side effects on clomid either..

Libby - If you click on my ticker and then create one... You then copy and paste the bcc code and add to the bottome of your profile.. (Hope that makes sense)

Claudia - How are you hun?

Pri..xx


----------



## DC

Hello my lovelies

Sorry for not logging on yesterday, it was late by the time I got home after doing the family rounds with the scan pictures and I've been snowed under at work today so this is the first chance I've had.

As you can probably tell it all went really well, I wasn't really prepared for just how amazing it would be, it's so strange to think all of that is going on inside and i can't feel a thing.  They did the nuchal test and we're really low risk so that was a relief, everything else was fine and my dates were spot on (I guess there's only so far wrong a person can go with IVF dates ), so I'm officially allowing my self to me excited now (OK so a little cautiously but much less cautiously than before ).  I'm actually going to try to sort my self a ticker out, bear with me though it'll probably take a few tries knowing me. 

Jazzy, that's excellent news about the lack of side effects.  I've never taken clomid but I didn't really have any side effects from the IVF drugs to speak off, I guess some people are just lucky, I hope you stay side effect free .  I'm keeping everything crossed for this cycle hun, when do you get basted?  I know we keep saying it but this is definitely your time, massive hugs hun 

Pri, how are you and the lovely bump?  I can't wait until mine arrives, I just feel kind of fat at the moment but I don't care, it's all in a good cause.  Fantastic news about your maternity leave, it actually doesn't sound that far away which is quite scary, this year is just going to fly by isn't it?

Libby, I'm glad the sickness is easing off now.  I agree we need to give ourselves time to relax and try not to overdo it, we aren't super women (well we are really but we deserve a rest ), it must be harder for you to grab some relaxation time as you already have a little one, but try to get as much pampering as poss.  We told our little 4 year old nephew last night, he just looked at me kind of strangely then said to DH "will you play with my trains with me now", so I'm thinking it's not the biggest news in his little life bless him.  He did keep giving me odd looks for the rest of the night so I guess he's just trying to process it.  How's Zac handling it all?

Claudia honey, how are you?  It's been a while since we heard from you (I know I can talk ), I hope you're just keeping your feet up and relaxing and not running about shopping too much.

I'm off to try to sort my self a ticker out.

Massive hugs and heaps of love to you all  

DC xx


----------



## Pri769

Hey DC

Excellent news on the scan.. Its such a great feeling isnt it?  Especially now that you can tell everyone too
Well done on your ticker...

Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi everyone

Just a quick note as we are off on holiday on Saturday to Florida - needless to say we are going to Disney and Seaworld. Actually cant wait. Zac is excited to the point of hysteria and its so lovely to hear him talking about meeting the "real" Mickey etc! Also the weather is sunny in the mid 20s so will be wonderfull to have a few days off from the rampaging storms we have had here! I wont be posting until 29th so everyone keep well until then - especially Jazzy wih your treatment.

DC - so pleased your scan went well and you enjoyed it. Zac sort of half gets its it so far - a bit like your nephew I suspect. Keeps asking to look at my tummy - sizable bump already as its all a little less firm than last time! I have found him dividing up his toys into things he wants and things the baby can have - partly sweet, partly very territorial! Also has a very strange conversationw with him where he was insistant that babies come out through your mouth - logical I guess as Ive told him its in my tummy - not sure how I'm going to achieve it though.... 

Lovely week this week - two of my friends having IVF have had BFPs - one who has had an especially hard time as she went through the menopause in her mid thirties and has had to do it through egg donation. Its so wonderful to see people succedd against the odds...

Lots of love


----------



## Pri769

Libby - Hope u have a wonderful time and say hi to Mickey for us


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Ladies !!!!

Sorry for being AWOL but it has been one busy old week Chez Jazzy !!

Libby - so sorry I have missed you before I had a chance to say have a wonderful holiday (I am jealous!) it is going to be great to see Zac with all his favourite characters, I am a Tigger fan myself but don't let that sway him ! Look forward to a full report on your return and so pleased the bump is doing so well too ! Your story about Zac dividing his toys up made me laugh ! I will tell DH that I am under orders from you to whip his pants off as soon as he gets back from any runs !!!!

DC - I am so thrilled that the scan went well &#8230;I could tell that you were smiling when you posted on Wednesday ! I think you can definitely afford to get a little excited now. It is so amazing every time I think of you girls and know how much you really deserved to get pg and now you all are.  It makes me just smile to myself at work sometimes to the point that the girl I work opposite asks what I am smiling at&#8230;.I think the answer "Four pregnant women" might be slightly compromising to our relationship  so I just say "Oh nothing"&#8230;me thinks she thinks I am thinking about boys !!! If only she knew ! And get that scan picture on girl&#8230;.I am dying to see the bean !

Pri- so glad you are doing so well, I can't believe how quickly your pg is going, your tickometer is whizzing away&#8230;and as for maternity leave, it is in your grasps just think of all that lovely time with baby !

Claudia - our leader of the pack and keeper, how are you hun ? No posts for a while , is all OK ?

Well all is good with me, I have a rapidly shrinking husband who is taking marathon training very seriously indeed, he is out 5 nights out of 7 and managed an 11 mile run this morning without much effort (it is enough to make you sick !) I get to go on his 'recovery runs' which are only 3 or so miles but I am Charles in Charge of encouragement, fundraising and nutrition&#8230;we seem to be buying the supermarkets out of pasta at the moment ! Mental note to self to not eat what he does otherwise will turn into size of bus (that was a bit Bridget Jones wasn't it !). Anyway is anyone feels inclined to sponsor him he is running for a hospice in Guildford called The Beacon, they offer superb palliative care to people suffering from cancer, motor neuron disease and other life changing illnesses. You can find his sponsorship online at Just Giving and if you put his name in which is Stuart Robins it will bring up his sponsorship page&#8230;right enough of the fundraising manager bit !!!

TX is going really well and I had a scan on Thursday which showed that the clomid had worked a treat (with no side affects) I had three lovely great big follies, two on the right and one on the left. Dr.O seemed pleased and said he would see me for basting next week&#8230;.it is wee stick city central round here at the mo ! So will keep you updated and will be relying on you to keep me sane for the dreaded 2WW !!

Anyway as penance for always being out running DH has got to take me out on lots of dates so we are off out for a bite to eat and then to watch Babel at the flicks&#8230;oh the glamorous life I lead !!!

Loads of love to you all. 

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[/color]


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi Girls, have logged in to say all is okay.  I got a pc virus and haven't been able to log on the NET for ages - awful how much I depend on it now.  Have spent most of this evening rebooting my PC and installing all my programmes.  

Glad to hears the scans have gone well.
Jazzy - glad your Clomid is working.  I had it for one month but it over stimulated me so had to stop.  I've found out more about the treatment in Denmark - will let you know the details when I next log on.  Sorry message is so short but sooooo tired.

Anyway its 23:40 and far too late for me to be up still  but wanted to say a big hi to everyone - so much has been going on with you guys.


----------



## DC

Hi Girls

Just a quick one from me to say hi and bump us back up to page 1.

Claudia, it's good to hear from you, I'm glad everything's going OK, I can't believe how far on you are now!!  I bet that bump's coming on nicely.  Which remids me, when did people generally start to get bumps?  Mine isn't really there yet, I just feel like a fat blob, tell me this will pass 

Jazzy bless you for having crazy moments at work and smiling about us all, I think you're probably right not to tell people why, they might think about locking you up     I'm thinking of you this week, let us know when basting is.  I'm so pleased it's all gone well so far and no nasty side effects, I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun and we'll definitely be here to help every step of the way through the dreaded 2ww    

Pri, thanks for the advice on the ticker, as you can see I finally managed to get one on, I did feel a bit worried about having a ticker in case i was tempting fate but I've finally relaxed a bit and I'm less nervous about things.  How's your lovely bump coming?  It must be nearly time for your 20 week scan.

Libby, I know you're not here, but have a fab time in Disney Land, Zac is such a lucky boy he'll have a fantastic time (I bet you and DH enjoy it just as much though, I would, big kid that I am   ).

Nothing much going on with me, I've got to put another urine sample in to the hospital because the last one didn't give a clear result and they think I might have an infection (though I would have thought I'd have had some symptoms if I did) so hopefully nothing will come of that.  We've got our second midwife's appointment next week so hopefully we'll be able to hear the heart beat.

Anyway ladies I'd better get some work done, I hope you're all OK.

Love and hugs to you all and special extra ones for Jazzy for having tx this week.     

DC xx


----------



## Pri769

Hi all

DC - Its great to be over the 12 week mark now hey?  I've pretty much had a bump from 7 weeks, thought it was bloating at first... but just kept growing.. look quite big now - people think Im having two or am a lot further ahead??  My scan is on 7th - cant wait  

Claudia - how are u honey... Its awful to be without a PC hey?

Jazzy - How are u honey..how's it going with the tx..?    

DH booked us a long weekend away next week - early Valentines present - We're off to Venice.. Im so excited (and a little nervous about flying)..

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Hey, we've been pretty quiet on here lately - sign of contentment?

jazzy - how's it going.  Have you had your treatment yet?  I found out some info on the treatment in Denmark.  It was in the Daily Mail a few days after I mentioned it to you.  Apparently their approach is very effective and what they do is remove your eggs from the follicles while they are still immature.  ( so no stimulation drugs needed) The eggs are then matured in lab and once mature they are fertilized and replaced in the womb and the rest frozen.  Much better I think and less stressful.  Their success rates are higher than regular IVF.  The experts are now saying this is the way forward for IVF.  

How are the rest of you gals - hope you are all over the morning sickness  - mustn't laugh - I'll end up getting it in my last trimester - which I have to add I have just entered.        

Today we went into London for our 4d scan.  We managed to get Proff. Campbell at the Create Health Clinic.  He pioneered the technique.
Baby has always been a bit unpredictable with scans but today she decided to sleep with her hands and feet in front of her face.  We tried everything to wake her up and make her move - she wasn't having any of it!!  We got a few good pics and a DVD and DH was completely amazed. I was too but was a bit disappointed that we didn't get much action and clearer view.  Unfortunately my placenta was also playing up and getting in the way.  
They are very good there as they give a full health analysis too and she is perfectly healthy.  He also gave us weight and measurements and and estimate of her delivery weight - 8.5lbs    HELP - I'm tiny (normally) and only 5ft2.  DH was a 10lb baby and our little girl has his large head too - HEEELP.  I've opted for an epidural free birth - might need to change that.

Will try and load the pics when I figure out how.
Speak soon and take care.
Claudia


----------



## Pri769

Hi Claudia

Wow, the scan sounds amazing.. We want to have one at 28 weeks too - but havent decided for sure.
Would you say it is worth it?  
I heard someone say that there is no scientific proof that it is safe either?

I'm 20 wks today - half way there !!!!!

We have our next scan on Wednesday - cant wait to see the little bubba again..

Hope everyone else is ok

Pri..xx


----------



## DC

Hi Ladies

Claudia the 4D scan sounds fab, wow 8.5lb, I would definitely keep an open mind about the pain relief if I were you.  It must feel like it's all really starting to happen by now, have you bought much for the baby?

Pri, half way!!  Congratulations, it seems to be going so quickly.  Are you feeling OK?  Good luck for the scan I hope you get to see little bubs moving around lots.

Jazzy, how did basting go?  I hope you've been quiet because it all went really well and you're spending time relaxing.  I keep meaning to say that if it's hard for you to listen to all the pregnancy rambling that I do, please please just give me a shout, I won't be in the least bit offended and I want to be here to support you as you were for all of us.  I know how hard it must be to be going through a 2ww and only reading about pregnancies, so promise you'll let us know if that's the case, so we can make sure we can support you in every way.  Big hugs hun, and lots of   

When is Libby back?  She seems to have been gone for ages, I'm so jealous, I wish I was off on hols and not at work at one of the busiest times of the year.

Things are good with me, we had a midwife appointment today and heard baby's heartbeat which was amazing, I'm starting to get a bit of a bump and need to think about sorting out some clothes that fit, but other than that nothing to report.  It's manic at work at the moment, which I could live without but hopefully it's set to ease off soon.

Anyway ladies better dash, love and hugs all round.   

DC xx


----------



## Pri769

Hi Ladies

Sorry in advance for a 'me' post..

The last couple of weeks I can really feel bubba's movements, but for the last couple of days he/she seems to be very quiet and I'm getting really paranoid now?  Is this normal?
Have just managed to get an appt with the midwife for 12.45pm today - think its better I put my mind at peace...

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi Pri - I wouldn't worry about it (but you probably will).  The movements are so irregular at this stage and baby also has long periods of rest.  I still have days where movements are next to nothing for a whole day! She usually makes up for it as I'm sure yours will.  Let us know how your appt went.
Claudia


----------



## Pri769

Hi

It seems that the baby is behind the placenta which is why I cant feel the movements as much..
Everything seems ok, was kinda scary tho as it took ages to find the heartbeat..  I was just being paranoid..

We're off to Venice 2moro so wont be back on line until Thursday - have my scan on Wed when we get back, will let u know how it goes

TC and have a lovely weekend

Pri..xx


----------



## jazzyminky

Hi Ladies……I’m back !!!!

Sorry for such a long leave of absence  but it has been a funny old time, will explain all in a while.

Claudia – hope you are doing OK. Thanks you so much for the advice about the Denmark work for IVF, sounds amazing and much better if you ask me, might have to check out if any clinics are considering it in London. Your 4D scan sounds amazing !!

Pri – read your last few posts and got worried but I am so glad that all is OK with the little one. Pri I would say go for the 4D… can you imaging how excited you would be…it would be hilarious !! 

DC – I bet you look beautiful and not like a blob at all ! Glad that bump is starting to form. Thank you so much for your lovely post about me not wanting to hear about pregnancy but I am fine really. I am so thrilled for you all and for me it is all about being on this journey together so you go girl !! Fill your boots with the pregnancy chat and enjoy every single minute of it  !

Libby – has Mickey eaten you  ? Where are you girl ?

Well funny old time for me because despite the clomid working a treat and giving me 3 lovely big follies there has been no more tx for me this month. The flippin wee sticks failed to pick up my surge   and by the time I went back for another scan all three had burst. Despite DH and I getting jiggy at the right time (we think ?!) I am afraid that the   arrived on Sunday. But never fear it is still onwards and upwards and we will try again in late March because cycle will now fall on a weekend for a couple of months and as the NHS don’t treat on the weekend there is no point stressing it !

Apart from that all is well, had a few days of work which has been lovely but went down with a heinous 24 hour bug yesterday, came on so quickly I didn’t know what hit me….if the   hadn’t arrived I would have thought I was pg  !!

Anyway lovelies loads of love to you all and I will try to be a better FF and log on a bit more regularly. I am off to treat my poor tummy to some food….see if I can keep it down this time !

Take care of you all and those bumps for me.

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769

Hi 

Jazzy - I dont know how you manage to sound so positive all the time.. (Don't get me wrong its great and Im really proud of you) - I'm sorry you couldnt go thro with this tx    
Hope you're feeling a little better and have managed to keep your food down..

Have sent you some bubbles       just because you deserve it !!!

Where is everyone else - its been quiet on here - hope ur all ok..

Well Venice was lovely.. so nice to just get away and spend quality time with DH.. Had my scan yesterday -All is good and baby seems to be doing very well...He did this big stretch and yawn..so cute   

Pri.xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi everyone.  Have been working from home last couple of days and has been great. Have been really working all hours - going in at 8am and finishing at 6:30, sometimes  .  I still seem to have a lot of energy but as soon as I get home and eat dinner I feel too tired to sit at PC- mainly due to really bad backache that I've been getting when i sit for too long.  Working at a desk does not help.  Anyway, planned to work from home yesterday and did me the world of good and this morning my boss said not to come in as it had snowed so heavily -  yipee.  Done all my work yesterday so was pretty much - playing in the snow with my dog all day - sssssh dont tell anyone. 

Jazzy - glad u r back, was getting a bit worried.  How come your sticks didn't work? How many days did you use them for?  
You know what I think about AF after it happened to me TWICE!  If you are feeling a bit sick - you could still test.  Dont wanna get your hopes up - but......  
Cant understand why NHS wont let you have your treatment on a Sunday - that sucks!  
Re. treatment in Denmark - if we have to do it again then I would go down that route.  I have a feeling that their patient care is probably better over there so might consider going over for it.  Any excuse for a trip!
I'm glad you are so positive and that you are able to put up with the baby talk - dont worry - you will be joining us soon - so make sure you pick up any tips.  Yours will be the baby of the group - thats always a special one, I think.  
Remember to let us know everything that you are doing - you will still need support from your mates - we have all been there and its not forgotten - not by a long shot.  A lot of people think that just cos you are now pg that are the previous heartache will be forgotten - but I still get upset if I think about it.  If I watch any of those programs on TV about IVF - I feel tearful as I know what they are going thru.  So please, dont forget we are here. 

Pri - how was Venice?  I love it Venice - we went for a long weekend a couple of years ago and I fell in love with it.  Did u do anything romantic. Food is good there too. 
Funny you were told that you have an anterior placenta - I have one too.  Thats why I didn't feel much till I was well past 20 weeks.  In fact its only this week that I have felt loads of movement.  Really mad moves - we can see all these weird shapes forming and poking out.  Very alien like.   I feel a bit guilty cos I should love it but sometimes it freaks me out a bit. 
The 3D scan is worth it.  But bcos baby was sleeping with her feet in front of her face ( she gets her gymnastics from mum )- we didn't get a good view initially.  Eventually we got some good pics but my placenta was obstructing a bit.  Anyway they said we can have another go for free - so we will see baby again on the 20th.  There is no scientific proof that the scan is dangerous - it has been in use for 20 years but its only now that it has been used commercially. - It is so worth seeing your baby's face - and he/she will love it when he/she is older.  Hey by the way do you know yet what sex the baby is - or do u not wanna tell?  Any pics of the scan?

DC - you're catching up fast.  You got a bump now - doesn't that make it feel more real. I feel like I've had a bump forever cos I got that OHSS in wk4 and it never went away.  I bet you look great.  Talking of clothes that fit - we are really lucky this season cos smocky tops are everywhere.  I haven't had to buy any maternity wear except a pair of trousers that I dont even wear.  I bought I lot of long knitted tunics to get me thru the winter teamed up with leggings or yoga pants.  But the spring stuff will look fabulous.  Non pregnant women cant always get away with smocks as they can make you look preggers  - but if you are preggers anyway it dont matter!!!

Libby - where art thou?  You cant still be on hols.  Am so jealous that you have gone to my favourite place.  How was the journey?  Hope you didn't go on any rides.  DH and I have been wanting to go to Florida for ages but kept putting it off because of all the fertility timing and stuff.  Now that I'm pg I cant go on any of the rides so no point - and once the baby is born it will be a bit weird me going on the rides while DH holds the baby.  I've been b4 so want him to experience it as well.  I bet Zach loved it.  
Hope u are feeling well - get in touch as soon as you are able.

I'm going to find a website where I can post some pics for you guys to see - the FF one only seems to allow a small upload.  Anyone know where you can photoshare?
By the way do you girls know that there is a Baby Show on again.  There are different locations but the London one is at the Excel centre in March.  You can get discounted tickets thru FF.

Speak soon
Claudia




DC


----------



## Pri769

Hi Claudia - Its great to work form home isnt it and have that flexibility... I work form home every Monday    So did u enjoy playing in the snow?  
We didnt find out the sex of the baby - DH wants it to be a surprise..
I booked the 4d scan today for 18th March - I cant wait...
We're going to the baby show - booked tickets for the 10th.. sounds quite good...
Well take it easy and dont over do it...
Tc
Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hellloooooo!!!!

I havent been eaten by Mickey - I'm alive and just about well! We actually came back two weeks ago but I have had flu and not being able to take any hard drugs for it meant that it completely laid me out. I was so good - i basically stayed in bed until Thurs this week, got Zac taken care of and my poor DH to do everything else, told my clients that I was a no go zone and rested. I cant remember the last time I was ill for close to 2 weeks - horrific but glad to say I am now on the mend. Its really frightening being that ill for that long - makes me appreciate my good health 

Apart from that holiday was magical - I didnt go on the rides that shake you all about but Zac can go on those anyway so it was fine. I cried a lot (happy tears! ) as Zac was so enchanted and thought everything was real!

So,very sorry to have been sucj a c**p FF - promise to post all next week to make up for it!

Claudia - lovely lovely news about your scan - must have been agical to see your little girl like that. Cant believe you are in 3rd trimester! dont leave it too long to get organised - I was 3 weeks early with Zac and hadnt even built the cot! Also a quick reminder about the birth plan thing given your comment about the epidural free birth - repeat after me - " a healthy baby is my objective - I am a good mother however the baby comes into the world - I will be stong and loving to myself during my labour and concentrate only on the end-game, not how I get there - I will have as little or as much assistance as I need at the time" repeat 10x per day   OK - a bit much I know but really its so important to remember that the baby is the thing, not the journey.

Pri - great to hear the 20 week scan went well - I was thinking about you the other day and that you are starting maternity leave in May - it seems so soon!

DH - lovely to hear you have a bump but cant believe its taken so long - I am such a roundee already!

Jazzy - I feel very bad for not being there for you this month. Rubbish news abuot yuor Tx timing this month and next - very frustrating for you - you truly are amazing that you are so   about it all - power to you darling - if there were more people like you in the world there would be no wars. How is DH's traiing going - hope you are still whipping that lycra off  

Hope everyone enjoyed the snow - we had tons here and Zac and I went sledging today - snowman building wasnt a good though - he just wants to knock their heads off - should I be worried about that.......!!!


----------



## Pri769

Hey Libby - Great to have you back and sorry to hear you have not been well.. 2 weeks of it too - that is awful...  Hope you are feeling much better
Must have been wonderful to see Zac's face in Disney - so magical...  I love it there - am a big kid myself

I cant believe 12 weeks on Friday I'll be finishing work - cant wait  

Pri..xx


----------



## Pri769

Hi ladies

Hope you're all OK, and had a nice Valentines...

DH cooked at home for us...laid out all these candles everywhere and I got a big Me to You teddy (I love those), balloons and a single red rose - very sweet...

My great grandmother passed away last night... she was over 105 so she did very well, and was suffering loads now.. so bless her, at least she can now rest...

Have a lovely weekend and catch up next week...  I feel so tired - think I could sleep the weekend away..

Pri..xx


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello My Lovelies !!!

Hope that you are all doing well and I am sorry for being so rubbish  and not being around much recently ! Thank you so much for all your lovely words of support and encouragement, they mean the world to me really they do. Actually feeling OK about having to wait a bit for more tx but then I guess I am used to it  !!

Pri - so sorry to hear about your Great Grandmother  but you are right what a fantastic age !! Love to know her secret. Hope you are taking it easy at work&#8230;now that maternity leave is creeping up on you ! I keep looking at your and Claudia's tickers and can't believe how quickly the time is going, next thing we know baby Libby and DC will be here too !! Lovely DH spoiling you on Valentines too, good on him though because you deserve it !

Claudia - hope that you haven't been working too hard and that your hours have reduced a bit&#8230;you need to be taking it easy&#8230r Jazzy's orders !! Thanks for the info about Denmark, I think I must have read a similar article recently and all sounds a really exciting development and to be honest a much more sensible way of doing things. Let's hope it takes off over here in time for me to have treatment&#8230;if not Denmark here I come ! Hope the bump is doing OK, are you feeling all lovely and maternal yet ?

Libby - so sorry to hear that you were so ill, you poor thing that must have been horrible especially as you can't take anything to relieve the symptoms. I am so pleases that Zac enjoyed Disney&#8230;how could he not ! I would have been blubbing like a big girl's blouse if I had seen his little face too&#8230;.I get far too emotional when I see kids having a great time ! And don't worry that lycra is being well and truly whipped off DH when he gets back from his runs  ! He is doing really well with training although he has had man flu this week and his fund raising is amazing, almost up to £2000 which is incredible, people are so generous it never ceases to amaze me ! How is that bump of yours, are you getting bigger ?

DC my lovely how are you doing ? What news from camp Durham, you haven't been around for a while are you alright chickpea ?

Well I haven't been up to much really except working and having fun. Went and saw Hot Fuzz last night with DH and laughed a lot&#8230;.it is very silly but funny. Got a James Bond theme party to go to in a couple of weeks for my friend Kev at work. He is hilarious and it is his 40th birthday. He is a 6ft 3inch bald guy and he is going as Blowfelt so I was in Hamley's the other day (like you do !) and bought him a toy white cat to go with his outfit, I was laughing as I took it to the till they must have thought I was mad !! We could have had a tx this month but I didn't feel like the timings were going to be great cause on the weekend of 10th March DH and 7 of our friends get to go skiing whilst I get to stay here and fight terrorist&#8230;..don't panic though it is part of a great big terrorist exercise that the Government organises to make sure we know what to do should the real thing happen (God forbid). It is quite exciting and although I have to miss two days of my skiing holiday to do it I think it will be great learning for me. It is quite cool, they use actors and fake hostages and you have to 'play' it for real. There are going to be about 5 'terrorist' incidents all going on at once and I have got the dubious pleasure of being the Briefing Officer for the whole thing !!! I am bricking it (hence no tx&#8230;the stress might kill me if I had to do that as well). It means that I have got to keep up to speed with all 5 incidents and then brief the Chief Constable who briefs the Home Secretary (no pressure there then !) as well as briefing all the officers&#8230;.oh how I laughed when I found out what me role was &#8230;.NOT !! Anyway Pri rest assured that Surrey is safe in my capable hands&#8230;.and if not I have a friend in Durham who might be able to put us all up&#8230;.eh DC  !!!

Anyway me lovely pregnant ones I am off to catch up with my other best friends from Wisteria Lane&#8230;might even crack open a bottle of red for the duration&#8230;soz girls but girl must do what a girl must do !

Be good and loads of love to you all 

Jazzy xxxxxx


----------



## jazzyminky

Helloooooooooooooo ..... anyone out there      ??

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

aaawh, I'm here! 
I've been a v. bad FF  .  My mind has been consumed by pushchairs that, I can think of anything else and so my laptop has been constantly used for finding the perfect one!  I have been checking up on FF but its been very quiet.  How are you Jazzy?  Hope you are still feeling positive.  
I'm here if you need to chat.

Claudia


----------



## Pri769

Hi 

I'm here too - its just bene very quiet on here
I had a day off yesterday, went for a back massage then window shopping for baby stuff

Cant wait to start buying stuff now.. Probably wait until April.. feel safer then

Jazzy - hope ur ok hun.. when's your james bond party?  That should be fun

Claudia - which pushchairs are you looking at? It is so difficult to choose hey?  So many choices..  I cant make my mind up either

Pri..xx


----------



## DC

Hi girls

Sorry for being so incredibly useless and not being around for a while, it's been none stop at work, and I had a week off last week (well deserved if I do say so my self ), so we were away visiting friends for a while.  Sorry I haven't been around, I've been trying to check in on you all in the few spare minutes I get at lunch time but haven't had time to post.

Jazzy, wow!!  I completely love your job, I've got visions of you being the very important glam one on all those (very unrealistic) police programmes that I'm morbidly obsessed with.  It's good to know that we're very safe in your hands.  I'm sure it'll be worth missing two days of skiing for, and look on the bright side, once you're finished you get to go off on holiday and chill.  My job suddenly seems so mundane after reading you post.....still somebody has to be a bean counter and dish out money to develop the County I suppose.  I'm already counting the days till I got off on maternity leave and it won't be until July  !!  I think it's probably a good move to delay tx until you're ready, it wouldn't be worth it if you felt you couldn't give it as much focus as possible.  I'm glad you're feeling OK about it all, I really do believe it will happen for you, and as you know I've been known to be witchy about these things.  In fact I said to DH 2 weeks ago that I thought his best friends wife was pregnant, they live about 200 miles away so we don't get to see them very often and I hadn't spoken to her for a while but I just got a feeling, and sure enough they rang on Sunday to tell us she was pregnant.

Pri, I'm so sorry to hear about your Great Grandma,  she lived to a wonderful age, may she rest in peace.  Bless your DH for spoiling you on valentines day, you're a lucky lady.  I can't believe how far on you are now, you must be feeling the baby moving about by now, how does that feel?  I can't wait to feel mine, hopefully it should be in the next few weeks.

Libby, I'm sorry to hear you were so ill,   it's just the worst time to catch anything when you can't take anything to help, and there's so many viruses going around at the moment (My Mum blames the lack of cold weather, and in old wives tale style I'm inclined to agree).  I'm glad you had such a good time on holiday and that Zac had a fantastic time, bless him you'll have to post some photos for us.

Claudia, how's the search for pushchairs going?  It's a complete minefield isn't it?   So far I quite like the silver cross one (can't remember the specifics though ).  Have you bought much yet?  I figured I'd wait until after 24 weeks (not sure why I've picked that date but it seems logical for some reason).  I can't believe you've got less than 8 weeks to go, it's so exciting!!    

Nothing major happening with me, DH passed his final exam for his marketing post grad (the one he took at  Christmas) so he was over the moon with that.  We had a lovely week off last week, went to stay in a beautiful place in the Yorkshire Dales for a night, which was a complete treat then went to stay with friends for a few days.  It was really good but a bit strange because it was our first few days away with people since I've been pregnant, which naturally normally involves a large amount of alcohol but not for me this time.  I didn't feel left out or anything it was just a bit different, but it was lovely to see them and get away for a few days.  I've got quite a noticeable bump now so I'm officially in the maternity clothes, I'm dying to start feeling the baby have a wriggle.  We've got our 20 week scan in 2 weeks, I'm really looking forward to it, I got to hear the heart beat again yesterday which is always a relief.  I'm still struggling to think of boys names, help!!  At this rate if it's a boy it'll just be called boy!!   We've even invested in baby names books but we're getting nowhere fast, we use them more for comedy value than anything else.

We're thinking of having a week in the sun somewhere before I get too far on, but we'll be fairly limited to how far I'd be comfortable flying which doesn't leave many options for summer weather before May, any suggestions?

I'm off home to fall asleep before dinner as usual  (poor DH he must be so bored bless him, having said that he does get the TV to himself mostly these days so he can't complain).

Masses of love and hugs to you all, as always     

DC x


----------



## Pri769

Hi DC

Good to hear from u... Cant believe you got your 20 week scan coming up already?  are you going to find out if its a boy or girl?  I'm having the same problem as you with boys names - have a couple of girls names, but can not find one for a boy that I like..
My little one is very active - always on the move - it really is the most amazing feeling though.. I started feeling him at around 17-18 weeks... but just flutters, then proper movements a couple of weeks after that

Congrats to your DH on his final exam - thats excellent


Sounds like a great idea to get away - they say its safe to travel up to 28 weeks, we wnate dto go away agian this month but Ive already started to get really tired again.. glad we had our little break in Venice tho..
Where do u have in mind?  Europe or a little further?

Hope everyone else is ok and have a lovely weekend...

Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Helooooo!

Lovely to log on and see all the posts - thanks girlies!

Jazzy - are you the most exciting person I know or what?!!!!  Your job exercise sounds amazing!!! And you the centre of all the communication - what a star. not sure if that is more exciting or your holiday! we want to hear about both but of course I guess you cant tell us much about the job stuff except any embarressing stories . Where are you skiing?

Pri - well done you for having any time at all in your pregnancy when you didnt feel tired! I am impressed - I pretty much crash by 9pm most nights now and sometimes I go to bed with Zac at 7! On the pushchair front for both you and claudia the first thing to say is there is no perfect one and for this reason most people end up with a shockingly expensive spangly one and a cheap foldy one! Overall i would urge you to consider weight and size if you live somewhere where you will be putting it in the car frequently. Both my pushchairs are trashed from a lot of off road use and some disrespectful handling in baggage holds of aeroplanes! I am therefore going to get a quinny buzz as for me it has the combined aspects of the things I liked about my old pushchairs.


DC - lovely to hear from you darling and glad things are going well. Let us know the date of your scan so we can be thinking of you! I didnt start feeling proper movement until 19-20 weeks this time despite everyone saying that you feel it earlier second time round so dont worry if you cant feel it yet - there will come a time when it feels like ther is a footballer in there and you will wonder how it could have been any other way!!!

I had my 20 week scan yesterday. all very straightforward and all is well. Also 
. I dont know why but I was pretty surprised but obviously thrilled. We have absolutely no girls names at all and had a hysterical lunch afterwards thinking of all the worst ones. DH is calling her Ariadne and willemina to wind me up! If it had been a boy we would have considered Hugo, Otto, Xavier and Theo - some of these a bit alternative I know but thought I would put them out there for you gals! In return I need some good girls names - any suggestions? Obviously I had to rush out and buy a couple of pink outfits yesterday - so much mo"dressing up dolly" potential than there was with Zac!

Anyway - hope everyone has a lovely week. Kind of miss the Tx updates - Jazzy when is kick off again for you?


----------



## Pri769

Hi Libby - good to hear from u 
 on   - wow there are so many ladies that have found out they are having a girl...
So far everyone i know or have heard of, have had boys this year - at least 7 or 8 people, so its nice to know there will be a few more girls..
I'm convinced I am having a boy... DH still wont let me find out.. we're having aour 4d scan on mothers day and I thought he might change his mind but no luck
So besides the tiredness are you keeping well?
I've started to get the odd bit of m/s again.. was really sick at work this morning, but feeling better now

Hope everyone else is ok...

Pri...xx


----------



## jazzyminky

Hi Girls !!!

Hope you are all doing fine and are happy and healthy.....I could   I have just done a longish post and lost it and I am so exhausted after working nights and catching naughty fake terrorsits (yes we caught them you are all safe   !) that I can not keep my eyes open and off skiing to Austria first thing tomorrow morning. 

I promise not to be so cr*p and give you a proper update (with lots of stories Libby !!!) when I get back next weekend but I just wanted you all to know you and your bumps are in my thoughts and I am sending you lots of love  

More soon......

Loads of love

Jazzy xxx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hello lovely ladies! how are we all this week?

jazzy - hope skiing was absolutely fab and that you got some decent snow. no breakages I hope (Except in the bar!! ) You owe us some great you style stories and an update on your next Tx!

Pri - sorry to hear about the renewed moring sickness - this happens to me occasionally if I get really tired - not much chance of that considering I go to bed about 8pm most nights - I'm officially the world's least social person at the moment - poor DH!

Claudia - so near now! Take it easy darling and rest rest rest!!!!!

DC - lovely to hear from you again - how was your scan - boy/girl or not telling?

Big hugs to all!


----------



## Pri769

Hi all

its been so quiet on this board
Good to hear form you Libby and Jazzy
Jazzy - sorry u lost ur post, thats the most annoying thing hey    I keep copying the text as Im writing so when it does happen I dont have to re-type the whole message

Well I had my 3d scan on Sunday - was such an amazing feeling to see our little precious one on Mother's day.. he wasnt on his best behaviour tho so we couldnt get really clear pictures but it was till worth it - gonna try and put them in my gallery if I can...  (btw I dont know if it is a 'he' - just a habit)

Hope everyone else is doing OK and look forward to hearing updates on u all...

Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Pri - how lovely to see this amount of detail and also on Mother's day - very special!


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi girls, sorry have been away so long but after being stuck to the laptop for weeks looking for a pram I finally surrendered it to my DH  so had a break.  
Glad everyone  is okay. I sense a feeling of relaxation from everyone which is really good - I just wish Jazzy could start tx and get a bfp too so our happiness could be complete - altogether.

What are you doing next, Jazzy, I thought you were gonna to do something at the end of this month or has that changed?  I have to say your life seems so packed with things - you make my life seem so boring. 
I hope you still feel like you can chat about how you feel and stuff cos we are all here waiting for your turn so we can give you all the support we've all had from one another.  We're a team remember! 

I love the scan Pri and I tried to have a closer look by going to your album but I only got to see you and DH - which was lovely but I REALLY wanted to see bubs and I must be doing something wrong.  How did u mange to put the pic on cos I though mine would be far too large to download so I haven't tried.  Anyway, from what I can see he/she looks gorgeous - just like mum and dad!  By the way you should be able to get the 

DC what about you and the scan how did it go?  Regarding pushchairs, yes, I did finally make a decision and we have bought the Mutsy Rider 4, which I liked cos of its maneuverability and the fact that it had a lie-flat carseat.  I really liked the Silver Cross sleepover to begin with - you cant beat it for quality but I couldn't managed to remove that dammed carrycot off the chassis.  I tried so bloody hard that I broke out in a sweat. I even tried in two different shops - but it wasn't meant to be.  Not sure which Silver X you are after but try removing the carrycot first to make sure you can do it.  

Libby - how are you honey?  Hey we are both in the same boat when it comes to girls names - Congrats by the way.  I knew you were going to get a Quinny Buzz - all the second time mums seem to go for it.  If it had a bigger basket I probably would have too cos I think 2nd time mums must know best!

Have actually started feeling pregnant the last few days.  Getting fed up with work now - got another 4 working days left but my last day is next Friday - cant wait.
Today was not a good day - I slept thru the night so must have been really tired as didn't even go to the loo.  But as soon as I got to work I started getting mild AF type pains, really mild but I'm a wimp when it comes to AF pains. I felt drained and heavy for the rest of the day - just wanted to get home.  
I'm off tomorrow as I've got my ante natal class in the morning.  We have covered  labour signs, pain relief and breastfeeding so far.  Really good, have enjoyed it and I have to say thanks to FF and you guys I was the know -it -all of the class but made an effort not to be to be too eager to put my hand up all the time 

Did anyone go to the Baby Show a couple of weeks ago.  I bought the cot and carseat from there and got lots of goodies thanks to my mum. I know that I've got just over 4 weeks to go but I haven't really got myself that organized.  Started packing my hospital bag and have washed some baby clothes for 1st few days. Got a couple of packs of nappies and stuff like that but I'm still worried about getting too much.  Dont think I will ever believe it until she is in my arms.

Anyway gonna eat my dinner now and blow up my new birthing ball to try out.  What an exiting life I have Jazzy!  

Take all of you.
Claudia


----------



## Pri769

Hi ladies

Claudia - Cant belive u only have four weeks to go - how u feeling, excited?  nervous?  
Well done on the buggy purchase - feels great once u have bought it hey?  No more researching and thinking which one is better for you - why do they have to make such a variety - makes our choice a lot harder.. I went for the Quinny Buzz too with a carry cot and the Maxi COsy car seat - bought it from the baby show.. was great - saved loads...    
The scan picture I just added to my profile babe.. Just uploaded it on that page and it came up
I'm still struggling to get the others on my gallery - getting help from tony and the moderators - should be up soon - will let u know when they are..
Sounds like u been having fun at the antenatal classes..  

How's everyone else doing? 

Unfortunately my back is still playing up.. have reduced a couple of hours in the office every day now as sitting up at my desk all day is becoming very uncomfortable... I have my baby shower on Sunday, we're having like a traditional blessing.. have around 100 people coming - should be good!!  Means I can start buying things for the baby afterwards - cant wait !!!

Pri..xx


----------



## Pri769

I've managed to put a couple of pictures in my gallery now


----------



## claudiaderi

Hello girls, hope its quiet because everyone is relaxed and chilling out.  I wish I could say the same for me.

It was my last day at work on Friday and I cant describe the feeling of knowing I wont have to go in on Monday, or the next, the next after that ....and not until next year!     

My colleagues done a fantastic job of dressing my desk - everything was pink, balloons, ribbons, sparkly bits and a huge helium balloon with my name wishing me good luck.  i was quite moved.  I was surprised by how many presents I got ( well, the baby got actually).  My boss then did a speech which was so funny it cracked everybody up.  

Anyway I am now officially off and will try and take it easier, however, we didn't do that this weekend.  We did a clear out and I'm shocked by how much stuff we accumulate - well its mainly mine cos I find it hard to throw things away.  I was so exhausted last night that I couldn't sleep and ended up getting irritable leg syndrome   When I did finally fall asleep, I got woken up by a bunch of drunken teenagers on the road outside .  I then had to try and sleep through DH's snoring  so finally I slept downstairs on the sofa 

How are you girls doing?  I need to hear some updates.  Any ideas for names from anyone?  How about you Jazzy- you been quiet too.  Is work really busy?  Are you gonna let us know when you are gonna start treatment?  I cant believe its April already and I would love some good news from you ( no pressure  

I will have more time to write now that I'm off ... did I mention I have no work till next year 

Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello My Lovely Girls !!!!!

How are you all doing ? There has been so much to catch up on that I am not sure I have taken it all in ! Sorry I have been missing for so long  I will explain all in a sec !

First things first though :-

Pri – I can’t believe the amazing scan picture that you have managed to get on…I cried when I saw it (goodness I am an emotional bunny  !) it is so incredible to think that bubba is inside you and you can see it that clearly. Got DH to come and have a look…he was amazed  ! Glad you are doing OK, but sorry your back is playing up. And thanks for putting your picture in your gallery, it is great to know what you look like !! I might pounce on you in Reigate if I see you…hopefully the shock won’t send you in to labour !!

Libby – so fabulous you are having a little girl, what a great present for Zac a little sister to protect. How are you doing for names ? Loved the ones you picked for a boy and I like ones that are a bit different. My friend had a little girl recently and called her Madeline which I like and I know someone else who called their daughter Blaize….which I am not so sure one ! Have you had any more thoughts….oooo I like Lilly too  !!!

Claudia – oh my goodness where on earth has nine months almost gone !!! I can not believe that you are on maternity leave now, I am so excited (well hey it is not me that has got to squeeze something the size of a watermelon out of something the size of a lemon so I have the right to be excited   !!!!) Hope these last few weeks are treating you well and you are managing to sleep and relax a little.

DC – what news chick  ? Great news for your DH’s exam (sorry I am like soooooo  page 3 on the updates with the posts !) say well done from me, I am sure it will mean a lot coming from some random stranger he has never met  ! How are things otherwise ? Is work treating you OK or are you still working your socks off ?

Well life has been jam packed this end for all sorts of reasons. The terrorist exercise thing was very cool and yes Libby there is an embarrassing story that has me a bunch of bananas and two very yummy Special Forces guys as the stars….but I’ll save that until the end of the post…..ooooo the power of suspense  !

Skiing I am sorry to say was an unprecedented disaster for a few reasons. Firstly I arrived late out there due to the terrorist thing and then on my first morning out skiing my poor BIL gets hit by another skier giving him severe concusion, two huge black eyes and a broken wrist not to mention lots of other aches, pains cuts and bruises . He had to be airlifted off the slope by helicopter (very dramatic) and we spent the rest of the holiday going back and forth to the hospital in the next town (fortune in cabs !). However he is on the mend now and at least we all come home together . The snow was awful so it isn’t like we missed out on a lot of good skiing. The only saving grace was the weather which was amazingly warm and we could sit outside in t-shirts…that is global  warming for you !

TX is on hold yet again. I think I told you all about the stupid wee sticks not working in January and this month we were all geared to go and the flippin Dr is on his holidays so once again no treatment for us…very frustrating   ! Think we may be able to get a tx in next month but then we are off to Peru at the end of May so if it doesn’t happen next month it will be the summer ! The good news is is that we have finally had enough of the NHS and are going to go private….any recommendations of places for treatment please pass my way….we are getting desperate to start our family ! I know you girls will give the best advice  !

The reason I have been AWOL so much is partly work which has been mad but also that we are currently having our kitchen ripped out and a new one put in and the house is chaos…we literally have enough room to squeeze into bed, into the bathroom and then two little spaces on the couch in the lounge…the house is covered in c*ap and there is building stuff everywhere, I have never known anything like it. I had to dig the laptop out tonight from under a bag of plaster ….you have got to love builders ! Kitchen is starting to look amazing though so I should be thankful for small mercies !

Well I must stop rambling and get to bed (yes…it was another Jazzy War and Peace special !) but before I go…I haven’t forgotten Libby  …here is another Jazzy Embarrassing moment specials ! On the terrorist exercise there are various disciplines bought together such as MI5, the Army and the Police to name but a few. The exercise we got involved us having to send in the Special Forces and they were working from a separate room. One of the DCs I work with is young and single and I had heard that there were two very cute Special Forces guys working from another room. I thought being the good friend that I am that I should check the validity of the intelligence before we sent her in to make herself known…so to speak ! Well do you all remember me telling you about the cute male DI I work with ? He was in the same room as these guys and knowing he hadn’t had much to eat because we were all flat out I grabbed a bunch of bananas and headed for the room on ‘Operation Banana Drop' code named 'Operation Check Out Cute SF Guys for My Friend'  . Well I am very cool and saunter into the room and see these guys…well they are both gorgeous   !!! I totally loose my cool start rambling on to Paul about how he hasn’t eaten anything and start to insist he takes the bunch of bananas..they are looking at me like I am   and I am so busy mouthing to Paul about not eating enough that on the way out the room I don’t notice the waste paper bin and trip over it only just managing to stay on my feet as I fall head first towards the door  !!! I was mortified ! Now remember this is the cute DI that I almost threw up on in the bar in London when I was really unwell  back in November . Anyway he totally gets my game and walk into the Major Incident Room and announces to the 30 or so people in there that I had “yet another Sandra Bullock moment” trying to eye up two SF guys    !!! Don’t you just love him….I am secretly hoping that he finds my Sandy B type falls endearing…..but I am not holding my breath  !!

Anyway enough rubbish from me ! Keep the posts coming girls and I will log on for an update when I next find my laptop under and angle grinder !

Be good all and stay happy and healthy !

Loads of love to you all  

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Oh my God Jazzy, when you write a post  - you really write a post! 

Claudia


----------



## DC

Hi Girls

Sorry I've been AWOL for so long (I seem to start every post with that theses days don't I? ), work has been completely manic, and I've been so tired, all I've managed when I got home has been food, a bath and bed, it must be such a fun life for DH bless him. 

Everything's going fine with me and bump, the 20 weeks scan was good, we decided not to find out the sex and just have a nice surprise.  The little tinker wouldn't stay still so we didn't get very clear pictures but is was lovely to see it being so active (I don't like calling it it!!).  My placenta is at the front so I'm still not feeling much by way of movements, in the last week I'd say I've felt some fluttering most days but nothing more than that.  It's lovely to feel, but then I worry when I don't feel anything.  I think every stage gives us something new to worry about.   On the whole though I'm feeling quite relaxed.  My bump is huge, and my face had taken on moon like proportions  which I have to confess was some what disturbing at first but I've got a grip of my self now and realised having wanted this for so long I should stop being vain and enjoy everything about it.  I can deal with loosing the necessary weight afterwards.  Don't get me wrong I completely love having a bump, it's just the big everything else that was a bit of a shock.  

We're spending Easter weekend sorting out the upstairs so we can start to move things around to make room for the nursery (I still can't believe I'm allowed to say things like that ), so I'm looking forward to that.  Having said that with this gorgeous weather I'll just want to be outside as much as possible.  DH has managed to arrange to do compressed hours so he's working 5 days over 4 now which will definitely help with child care when the time comes.

Claudia, I'm not sure hun but have you finished work now?    It sounds lovely how much fuss your colleagues made of you.  I'm quiet worried it'll be a strange feeling when I'm not going to work anymore, I'm sure I'll be fine but there's lots of talk about my maternity cover at the moment and I'm being all "but it's my job, you can't have it",  how weird I never thought I'd be like that.  Where are you with names?  I can think of hundreds of girls names but nothing for boys, we're going to have to come up with something, any ides would be welcome.  You couldn't have nicer weather for your first week off, get plenty of relaxing in and stop doing so much around the house!!!!  I've just noticed you've only got 18 days to go!!!!!  I'm so excited for you!!!    

Jazzy, wow I love your war and peace epics, I'm still smiling at the banana story,   even thought I've never met you I get the feeling this could only happen to you.    I like to call them "I carried a water melon" moments when they happen to me, but that'll mean nothing to you if you're not obsessed with Dirty Dancing like I am (the film not the actual act,  a woman in my condition never!! ).  I'm sorry your skiing trip didn't go well,  good news that your BIL is on the mend though.  I really hope this next tx works out,    it's amazing how much time passes between treatments isn't it?  I remember when I first joined FF and reading about people who'd been ttc for anything from 2-10 years, at the time I think we'd been trying for about 18 months and I was thinking my god I could keep going for that long, how do these people do it.  Then suddenly there we were, 4 years in! how did that happen?  I can't really help in terms of hospitals as it would be a bit of a trek for you to come all the up to Durham (there's always a bed for you if you do happen to be in the vicinity though), I believe there's a London girls thread which may be of use.  Good luck with all the re-furbishing of the house, we've got our bathroom being fitted next month which I'm not looking forward to, maybe I'll just move into my Mum's for a few days.  Have a lovely Easter weekend and enjoy the sunshine.

Libby, a baby girl!!!!  Think of all the dressing up!!  Is Zac excited?  It'll be lovely to have one of each, have you come up with any good names yet?  I might have to steal your boys names as you don't need them, having said that I really like Zac so I might just steal that (hope you don't mind).  I'm lost with how far on you are, are you about 26 weeks now?  Is the little lady having a good old wriggle in there, I can't wait to feel the proper kicks?  I started freaking my self out yesterday and reading Gina Ford's book about the routines for the first few weeks, I got completely confused, I'd like to think I'm relatively intelligent but it all sounded so complex to me, DH made me put it away until later.  How did you find the first few weeks with Zac?  Is it as confusing as I think it'll be or will it all slot into place? (I think the thing to do here is lie to me if it's a nightmare then I can carry on in some kind of blissful ignorance about the whole thing ).  I hope Zac gets lots of lovely Easter eggs that you can "share" with him this weekend.

Pri my lovely, your pictures are amazing, there's so much detail, it must have been wonderful to see, and on mothers day too!!! You look beautiful on your picture too, a proper yummy mummy!!  I daren't put a picture of my bump up, you'll all think I've been eating for about 5 not just 2, and I promise I haven't.  OK I've had more than my share of mini eggs in recent weeks  but I'm still making an effort to eat really healthy for the baby, I've even got a five a day chart!! (I promise I'm not always this anal!!).  How's your back?  I hope you're doing better.  The blessing sounds lovely, how did it go?  I hope you enjoyed it, did you get pressies (I'm not a selfish brat who thinks we should always get pressies honest I'm just curious).

Anyway ladies must get some work done, sorry again for being AWOL for so long, I'll do better I promise.  You are all in my thoughts constantly even if I'm not posting.

Have a lovely long weekend, lots of rest and chocolate!!

Masses of love and hugs

DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky

Claudia....think that DC is giving me a run for my money on the 'post stakes'   !!

DC - so pleased everything is OK and I just had to post after your "I carried a watermelon" comment...I totally say that all the time !!! Dirty Dancing *[fly]BABY [/fly] !!!! 

Anyway girls an unimaginably quick one from me just to say Happy Easter Holiday ! Hope you have all taken it easy.

Be good all and more soon ! 

Lots of love

Jazzy xxxxxxx*


----------



## Pri769

Hey all

I'm back and its definitely great to have come back to some posts and not seeing my same one there waiting for someone to reply  

Jazzy - You really are too funny for words Ms Sandra - honestly what are we gonna do with u 
Sorry to hear about your skiing trip but so glad that BIL is ok now - poor thing..

DC - So glad to hear the 20 wk scan went well and well done for keeping the sex a surprise - I'm finding it so hard - each scan I went to I wanted to know but good job DH stayed quite adament about keeping it a surprise - It definitely keeps u going all the guessing  

Claudia -   on your last day at work - must be the best feeling ever - use this time to relax and make the most of it - it will soon come by I'm sure...  

Libby - How are u hun?  Not heard from u in a while

Well I had a wonderful week off work - DH booked us into a London in Holborn for a couple of nights for my bday - went to Madame Tussauds and did some baby shopping in Oxford St - was gonna go to London zoo too but it wasnt that warm so we did more shopping the next day - he bought me this beautiful diamond and pink saphire ring.. Was spoilt  
Had a party on Saturday night - 35 of my friends and cousins met up for dinner and a little boogie - little one has been so excited since - he's still dancing away inside - was a very late one thought 
The next day we got the best news ever - My SIL had a gorgeous little boy   named Rico..
He is sooooooooo cute and tiny - only weighed 5lbs 4...  she had to have an emergency C secton as baby's heart beat had stopped (cord got wrapped round)..
Think its finally hit DH that we are having one of our own
I've been so excited about Rico - not sure whats gonna happen when we have our own  

I had an appt with the cons today - all is well - he did another scan which I was surprised about and finally the baby is no longer breecha nd has moved around.. We're so pleased as have been worried the last 5 scans we've had he's been breech 

Anyway enough of me 

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Pri - looks like you've been as busy as me - shopping, sight seeing, boogying - wow.  Good on you - keep active and you should be alright - thats what I keep getting told anyway.  So how did YOU feel when you saw Rico - did it sink in for you.  I'm still not getting emotional when i see other peoples babies- that worries me a bit but I'm sure I will be fine with my baby.

I've got one week to go girls and I'll be honest - I'm beginning to s**t myself.  I've been getting contractions ( I think they are anyway) in the evenings - they're not painful just uncomfortable.  My birthing ball is very good - comfy and it helps get your body and baby in position.  Invest in one.

Still dont feel prepared - have been asking loads of questions.  I am now confused about the cot debate.  My cousins 3 month old wouldn't sleep in the cot they bought cos it was too big - sothey got him a crib - that didn't work so he ended up in a moses basket.  Well I thought babies slept anywhere. We bought the bedside cot which you put next to your bed and it practically becomes part of your bed as the side comes all the way down and under.  Now I dont know if I should also get a moses too.  Dilemmas, dilemmas.

Libby you may know about that one - where are you by the way.  Hope u r okay.  My friend from work is getting her little girl in May from the adoption agency - I think she will be in for a shock as she is expecting the baby to fit around her and has such strange ideas about children.  I hope she is messing around otherwise....
My brother-in-law and wife are also applying for adoption - they've been trying for a baby for years and even had an IVF attempt but they are now in their 40s so need to start moving.  

DC and Jazzy hope you two are okay too.  DC well done on the scan - at least your one moved.  I spent £200 on our 3D scan and she slept throughout - both times.  She hasn't stopped moving since tho.  Dont worry about movements.  I also have a front lying placenta and thought I wouldn't feel much - was i WRONG.  From about 21/22 wks I really felt proper movements but they were nothing compared to what they later became.  I'm sitting here now and my belly is moving like there is a huge ball in there - its mad.  It isn't always comfy either so dont worry.

Jazzy - glad u are giving up on the NHS - I cant believe you have had to cancel so many txs because of dates.  They should fit you in even if it is a Sunday.  I had one of my IUIs on a Sunday and there was more than once Dr available if one was on holiday.  I wouldn't know which hospital to recommend - even mine, having good stats still wasn't to my liking.  They kinda washed their hands of me after I paid and had my last scan.  If they ring me now to add me to their stats I will not tell them anything - they could have at least rung me or written to me in these 9 months.  But their stats are good.  
There should be a clinic thread on here somewhere - might help.  Good Luck.

Speak soon girls
Claudia


----------



## Pri769

Claudia - I cant believe you only have a week to go - WOW !!  Im feeling excited and nervous for you
Seeing little Rico definitely woke us up a little - Im just sooooo excited now and cant believe we're gonna have one of our own... I cant wait...
They are using a moses basket as he is tiny and he loves it.. 
So I went and bought one too - gonna set the cot up in the nursery and will move baby in there when I feel comfortable - but for the first few weeks we have decided to have him in the moses basket in our room
Its also easier to bring down as well, so they can sleep comfortably downstairs too...

i still feel like i have loads to do to prepare too - still got 9 weeks to go tho  

Hope everyone else is ok 

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi girls - OMG -one day to go!  Tomorrow is my due date and I'm too scared to go to bed in case I wake up in labour like most women seem to.  I have had a small amount of show in the last couple of days and some slight contractions, so things have started happening
I have an appt with the consultant in the morning and they will say whether they will let me go overdue or induce me if I dont go into labour tomorrow.  They may say the babe is too big ( I'm pretty small built) and letting me go overdue will just allow her to get bigger.

I've got my bag packed(ish), baby's bag packed and Tens machine ready - just waiting for the pain to start now.  I cant believe that I have actually got here and all of you will in time have this feeling.  Its a mixture of fear and excitement.  I have enjoyed every minute of this pregnancy even if I was anxious at the beginning - I have, I know, had a really easy pregnancy.  Have to say I will not stop worrying till she is in my arms ( I'm sure Libby will say that it will be time that the real worry sets in!) I'm even worrying today cos I'm not feeling her move much.  Anyway will keep you informed as soon as I know something or if she arrives.  

Selfish post I know but I'm so anxious that I just wanted to write this and find something to do to calm down.  I hope you are all well by the way.

One last thing -we have only been able to come up with 2 names after searching Web, film credits, books, suggestions, etc can you help decide by letting me know which u like best.

Bianca Mae
Leyla Mae

Wish me luck girls!

Love u all
Claudia


----------



## DC

Hi Girls

Claudia, OMG it's your due date!!!      How has that come round so quickly?  I know it won't feel like it to you, but it seems like five minutes since you told us you were pregnant.  I've been thinking about you all weekend and wondering if baby had arrived.  Apparently only 5% of babies arrive on their due date, which was quite a surprise to hear.  Let us know how you get on with the consultant, I hope you don't have to wait too long before your beautiful baby girl is in your arms.  I'm so excited for you.  By the way I think they're both beautiful names but I have a slight preference for Bianca Mae, I have no basis for that I just went with instinct.  I hope you have the easiest smoothest labour ever, keep us posted honey, you're in my thoughts.

Pri, only 8 weeks to go!!!  How are you feeling?  Are you uncomfortable or managing OK?  I think we're going to do the same thing re: the Moses basket, I was thinking of a cradle, but then we'd probably end up with a Moses basket too for when the baby has a nap in the day so we figured it would make more sense just to go for a Moses basket and then when they baby's too big for it, we can use the cot. That's lovely news about baby Rico, he sounds so tiny, it's so strange being around new borns when you've got one on the way isn't it?  It kind of makes it more real.  I'm glad your little one isn't breech anymore, that must have put your mind at rest.  

Jazzy, how are you honey?  Are you still madly busy at work?  Any further forward on clinic choices for tx?  I think someone mentioned that there's a clinic review thread somewhere on the site, that would be a good starting point.  I hope things are progressing and you can get on with your tx when you're ready instead of hanging around waiting for the NHS to get them selves sorted.  I did give you a bit of a run for your money on the post didn't I?  I certainly know how to waffle.  Give us an update on you soon, any more good watermelon stories to keep us giggling?  Take care honey.

Libby, how's things with you?  I hope everything's OK and you're feeling fine.

I finally made some baby purchases at the weekend, we ordered a pram (well travel system thing) yesterday and we also bought a rocking chair for the nursery, and a nappy bin (in the sale in mother care so get there quickly if you haven't already got one).  I found it quite exciting but a little bit scary too.  Luckily mothercare are lovely and they understand that you might not want everything straight away so we're not getting the pram delivered until late June.  Little bean is wriggling about more and more now which is lovely, DH felt some really good kicks on Saturday night so he was quite happy too.  I'm struggling to get comfortable at night so I'm not sleeping well and I've the feet and ankles of the elephant woman (pretty!!) but other than that it's all going really well and I can't complain at all.  I'd love to finish work soon, but I've only got 10 weeks left so it's not too bad.  We've got a week off next week (so technically only nine weeks left) and I'm using holidays to make shorter weeks which makes it easier too.  Next week, we're hoping to get organised with the spare room and nursery or at least make a start, I feel like we should be getting on with things now as it's all getting a lot closer.

Anyway my lovelies, I'd better get some work done and stop skiving off.

Masses of love and hugs to you all,   and a few extra for Claudia   this week, lots of luck honey, I'm so excited for you.

DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi there my lovely girls!

Been a bit absent as away over easter and busy with work since then. What a lovely bunch of posts to catch up on! Had to log on and check how Claudia was doing!

Claudia - you are so close now judging from your symptoms - could be in labour as I type! Good luck darling - remember your body knows what to do and above all THE OUTCOME MATTERS NOT THE JOURNEY! Lots of drugs, no drugs, waterbirth, intervention - its all the same in the end when yuo hold your babe - SOOOOOO excited for you! I'm with DC on the name!

Pri - not for long for you either darling - are you taking it nice and easy? in one of your posts you mentioned something about **** - I have only a few words on this - DONT DO IT! Its an impossible regime that has given a number of my friends post natal depression and doesnt even allow you time for a coffee in starbucks. Motherhood is challenging enough without that old witch ordering you around! There are some good principles in it but things like your baby can only sleep in a blacked out room is clearly c**p! Do you only sleep in a blacked out room? - do you want to have to take curtains whenever you stay anywhere!? Zac took his daytime naps in his pram, inside or outside as suited me and I hoovered around him some days without him waking up! You need a routine but crucially for your own sanity you need flexibility too - its about the whole family, not just about the baby - otherwise you will go mad! I had one friend who as godmother of a friends child turned up at the ceremony for only 15 mins as her **** schedule didnt allow any more time -     I am a fan of routine (for my sanity as much as the baby!) and we had Zac on 4 hour feeding by 2 weeks and sleeping from 10pm-6am by 7 weeks but i didnt do it the **** way! Above all I think you must do what works for you as a family, whatever advice you are given and there will be lots! However, in case you find it useful here are the best tips i was given that worked for us:

1. make sure your baby feeds properly at each feed - this means no falling asleep on the job! If he/she falls asleep, wake him or her up to continue feeding. You may need to make them uncomfortable to do this - undress them, tickle toes, put them down etc. The objective is a full tummy and and an awake baby at the end

2. play with your baby for a bit and then put your baby down in their cot AWAKE for sleeping! Leave them there awake and you must leave the room without a big fuss or routine.That way if they wake up before its time for the next feed they dont wonder how they got there and they put themselves back to sleep because they are used to doing that.
(exception to this is obviously the middle of the night feed but everyone is a bit more sleepy then anyway - just make sure your baby has fed well as that feed and you will be fine. )

3. 1&2 will get your baby into a regular feeding routine if that is what you want. You may have to wake your baby up for some feeds - i remember our health visitor being horrified that I did this but Zac was an awesome sleeper as a result.

4. Dont find yourself doing anything that you are not prepared to do for the long term - eg if you dont want to have your 3 year old lying on you to go to sleep then dont do this with your baby etc etc Anything is ok by exception - just not as a habit if you dont want to continue with it.

5. Dont be quiet around your baby when its sleeping and dont ask other people to be - again I have friends whose houses you can only whisper in at night   They are fine with noise providing you do it from the beginning.

6. Rest when the baby rests and only have visitors in the first few weeks who will do something helpful eg cook you a meal, make you a cup of tea, put on your washing etc - say no to the casual callers for a bit!

Ok thats enough Libby tips! Please remeber its what works for you - I just desperately wanted you to avoid the whole **** thing - it really will make you miserable!

DC - lovely that you are feeling proper kicks now - wodnerful to feel your babe like that! Enjoy preparing your nursery.

Jazzy my love - how are your plans for TX going? Your DH knows how to plan fun things doesnt he? what a star - has he done his big run yet? Love your suggestion of lily for a name but my SIL has a cat called this so maybe not. We currently like Ottilie and Xena - any votes?

Things ok here. Had a bit of a scare in the last few days as I have been fainting, including a full on one on the train yeserday going into London. partially caused by me standing for 40 mins while all around me sat down and before you ask - yes it is incredibly obvious that I am pregnant but people never get up! had a check up at the hospital and it turns out that I have a mild infection so now on antibiotics which should sort it. Pretty awful when I first went in though as they thought it might be pre-eclampsia and I completely lost it! We have fought so hard to have this baby and I couldnt bear for anything to go wrong now! Funny aspect is though that pre-eclampisia would be very rare in a 2nd pregnancy if you had no problems in the first, unless you have changed partner. They therefore rather sheepishly asked me if there was any possibility the baby could be someone other than my DH's At the time I was so upset about the diagnosis I didnt respond very rationally but now I have to admit it was quite funny! Will be taking it easy for a few days and next time I go on the train I am going to be very unenglish and just ask someone to give me their seat!

Sending you all lots of love and especially Claudia - cant wait for your news!


----------



## Pri769

Claudia - How are u ?  Im thinking u may have gone in by now as we havent heard from u ??
Cant wait to hear your good news - I like both names hun, sorry cant be more helpful

Libby - hey hun, Im confused with the **** ??  What did I mention ?
 for your tips - its always nice to know how experienced mothers do things?  DH and I are always adament we dont want to get into bad habits with the little one - just hope we can stick to it when he/she arrives...

So sorry to hear about ur scare hun, glad its not pre-eclampsia - Cant believe no one gave up a seat for you on the train     

DC - Hey hun, isnt it great when u can start buying stuff for the baby.. Makes it feel so real... We had our buggy arrive last week and car seat...  So DH felt some kicks too huh?  How exciting - its so nice when they can feel it, makes it real for them...
The movements I get now are so strange but nice - u can see my whole belly move around..  

Jazzy - How are u hun?  Not herad from u in a while....

I had my friend over yesterday - she came to get my hospital bag ready as she is going away for a month and didnt want me to leave it too late..  Washed all of baby's clothes and blankets - was quite exciting actually - but scary seeing the bag !  Luckily I still have a few more things to get so its not completely packed which makes me feel a bit better (not as nervous/scared)

I had an appt with the midwife yesterday - I was asking her about these pains I was getting - they are definitely braxton hicks, but I get them so many times every day - she said I had an 'irratable uterus' whatever that means... Baby has also turned around again and is now breech again  

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Nothing yet   

Well 23rd has been and gone.  It has been such an important date these last 9 months and now it means nothing.  I knew she was gonna be late.  I went for my appt yesterday and they examined me - I made such a fuss cos I hate internals that they must have thought I was mad considering I'm in for the worst pain of my life soon.  
I was told I was 1cm dilated and if I wanted a sweep - I said no because already I was getting AF pains with her fiddling about in there.  I was too scared.  DH was at work, I was with my mother-in-law but I didn't know what would happen after the sweep, plus I 've read to avoid it unless absolutely necessary.  I was only just due so I didn't think I needed it. She then said that if labour doesn't start that I'm to go in on 3rd May to be induced - which I really dont want.  She suggested hot food, hot bath and (hot) sex , which we put into action yesterday - still nothing.  I joked to DH that obviously something wasn't hot enough!
I then was put on a monitoring machine for about half an hour and they monitored any movements and contractions.  It showed up contractions but they must have been Branxton Hicks cos I felt very little. Anyway still nothing today - i feel so good that I could go another month - I actually double checked my calendar to make sure the dates were right.
Any tips anyone?

Libby - nice to hear from you but sorry to hear about your scare - could it also have been a combination of tiredness and heat?  What was the infection - waterworks? Those people on the train were *****s .  I think its pure ignorance.  I have to say personally that since being pregnant I have been treated so well by strangers and I have made friends with so many neighbours who before didn't even know who I was.  My bump has become the talk of the town because of its unusual proportions - people are still convinced I have a beachball up my top - even the midwife mentioned it yesterday.  I will miss it.  
Are you feeling better now?  

Pri - nice to hear you're getting everything done.  I would recommend it-  even though I was still paranoid about getting things out of their packs to wash (just in case something happened) I'm glad I did because there is so much to do and it can be tiring if you dont have the energy.  I bet you cant wait to start using your pushchair.  Did you get the Maxi cosi car seat? I've been told to get lots of bottom sheets for bedding as baby's can be sick at lot and lots of vests too as they apparently dont poo nicely in their nappies when they are breastfed and it can run up their backs and thru the vest - YUK! 
Have you got your muslin cloths too? Do you think you have got most things - I feel like I have not been at all prepared and am missing something vital.

DC - I read about the 5% thing too - but I had a feeling she would be late cos so many people thought I would be early cos of the size of my bump.  Nah, she's gonna just stay in there and get bigger and bigger -Ouch!
What travel system did you buy in the end? i wanted to get a chair too but got no room at the moment as cot has taken up soo much room in the bedroom and my mother-in-law is sleeping in the nursery at the mo.  I quite like those bendy chairs they have in IKEA.  I did see a very cheap rocking/sliding feeding chair on Kiddicare.com only £99 - dont know about quality but looks like all the others that cost about £200.
We also got the nappy bin thingy when they had it on sale in Tescos.  I used it when I used to babysit in my 20s and thought it was great but when we worked out how much the refills cost it is probably not cost effective in the long run - but its nice to have.  We have a dog so use nappy bags all the time for her poos so they are always in the house anyway - actually they are all over the place - in all my pockets, bags etc - it can be quite embarrassing when I pull something out of my bag and a string of nappy bags follow.

Jazzy - hope you are taking all of this in - you will have quite a good start when its your turn as you will manage to get tips on what to buy, whats a waste of money, etc.  How have you been - have you been busy at work as we haven't heard from you for a while. Any news on tx or hospitals?  Dont forget to keep us informed - looking forward to one of your stories.

Anyway, I'm going to go thru the same regime as last night - but make everything hotter 
Wish me luck!

Claudia



/links


----------



## Libby Hannah

Pri

Cant sleep tonight so I logged to see if any claudia news! Sorry to hear about the baby turnign again - but proves it can do it so may flip to head down - keep  . Great you have done your bag - you are on your way.............

The stars were an edit from the moderators - I was referencing a certain baby book you had read and mentioned in an earlier post.....


----------



## Libby Hannah

Claudia

Somehow missed your post before Pri's! Sorry!

Miserable that you are overdue but try to relax honey - really impressed you managed to get jiggy with your DH considering your size!

If you want to move things on consider acupuncture - very successful at inducing in a natrual way. Cant believe you will need it though considering you have had a show - you dont normally have to wait more than a week after this.

sending you oodles of luck and love


----------



## Pri769

Hi

Claudia - So sorry hun - must be the most frustrating part - the last couple of days, and now being overdue 
Dont worry she is sooo comfy in her mummy's tummy, she's making the most of it before making her appearance - Im sure that will be very soon...
Try long walks, and hot baths - spicy food also does the trick apparently - I made something spicy for my SIL and she went in the next day...
Its amazing isnt it - however much we buy, it feels like we're forgetting something.. I got the maxi cosy as it goes on our Quinny Buzz too - Just need to get Muslin squares, bibs, and a couple more sleepsuits - got plenty of vests as I know how many times my brotehr and SIL changed Ricco when they were in hospital - i was running around buying more clothes and doing all his washing..  

Libby - hey hun, Im hoping he will turn around again too - really want to have a natural birth..
Cant believe u were up at 3am.. how come u were unable to sleep?  I wake up many times in the noght but cant ever be bothered to get out of bed  

I went to see my litte nephew yesterday - got to cahnge him and feed him - then he threw up on me  
He is sooooo cute... Cant wait to have my little one in my arms now - it feels like Ive been  forever

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah- still nothing!!!!!! 

Had a membrane sweep this morning - not very nice but less uncomfortable than I thought.  Hope this will do the trick cos I've tried everything else!!!
If baby doesn't make an appearance by Thursday will need to be induced by pessary  - lovely.  I'm hoping that I wont need to as this will reduce my chances of having the baby in the midwife led unit which is really lovely and the midwives are brilliant.  If I'm induced it will be in the labour ward and I'm not exagerating when I say at my hospital there are some real sarcastic, unprofessional witches who work there.  Had a run in with one this morning .  

Fingers crossed for me girls that I go into labour soon.  

Hope you girlies are having a less stressful time.  I'm now going off to eat some spicy food, drink my raspberry leaf tea, have a hot bath and then some sex - that should do the trick!!! 

Change of subject - did anyone see Prison Break last night - they kissed  -  awwh he is soooo gorgeous!!!   Hormone Alert!!! 

Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Blimey you lot !!!! I leave you alone for 5 mins and have my very own War and Peace to catch up on……  alright, alright before you start moaning I know I have been gone for an eternity…I have got a decent excuse…honest  !

I hardly know where to begin so I am going to start with the most important girl of the moment CLAUDIA HONEY HANG ON IN THERE  !!! I have got my best witching skills out tonight and I think bubs is going to spring into action the in the early hours of tomorrow (remember you lot you heard it here first). Just read all your posts and really feeling for you but you are so close now, you just need to be brave as I know you can be and I know the next post from you will be filled with tears and joy to tell us she has arrived ! I love the Leyla option for the name by the way ! If all else fails there is an acupuncture point that lies in the dip on the back of your leg where your foot goes up and starts to become your ankle. Feel along the long thin bone and where there is a dip either side apply pressure with your thumb and forefinger by pinching it….actually get DH to do it because you probably can’t reach ! My BIL is an acupuncturist and he swears by it…he has had several successes. Best look up the instructions on the internet though as my medical knowledge is c*ap  !

Pri – wow you are next then hun and you have been such a star for Claudia whilst I have been completely rubbish, I am so sorry ! Glad you are OK and still as excited as you were when you first found out, I can’t believe how quickly it has gone by ! Good on DH for spoiling you on your birthday, he did well didn’t he. Pink sapphires you lucky thing you   !

Libby – all hail to the new word in baby advice  !! You go girl with your amazing tips, you should write a book on the practical way to have a baby, it would sell a storm…I know the regime you are talking (or should I say becoming vocal) about and does sound a bit like it is baby concentration camp….can’t remember what the name of the author is but I would buy your book any time over hers !! Hope bubs is doing well and sorry to hear about your scare, how horrible…and as for people on the train what a bunch of lazy, thoughtless, tykes  !! Makes my blood boil. Hope you are feeling better now ! P.S. Love both your names…they are great and so unusual !

DC – honey I have missed your posts ! looks like you are getting to log on about as much as me at the moment. Great you have started to buy baby stuff too and really pleased your last scan went well. And I here we have another wriggler on our hands, more lovely kicking stories please…unless you are fed up with it all ! I could listen/read for hours about all the wonderful and not so wonderful symptoms of pregnancy.

Well things move on this end, there is tons to update you guys on but I am beat and need to get to bed. However the Shakespeare Abridged version is that my wonderful DH did the London Marathon in 3hrs and 50 mins and raised over £4000 for the hospice, I was so proud I almost burst on the day and it was such a wonderful day out…well for me anyway ! He has recovered well and despite 5 mins after coming in muttering those immortal words “never again” has now started saying that he will go for the ballot next year and see how he gets on  ! 

We have spent the last 4 weeks in chaos as have been having our kitchen ripped out and replaced…hence no posts from me…I couldn’t even find the computer…messy boys ! It looks fab but please God let me move to a ready to go house next time !!

Work is mad but treatment is hopefully good as am day 4 of clomid and being scanned on Friday to see how I am getting on then providing the wee sticks works it will be treatmentarama for us next week. DH has had a minor op last week to help circulation to the vital area as in a routine medical for work found that he had an a varicose type vain in said vital area that causes the temperature down there to rise. I couldn’t believe it when he came home and told me as there is research to suggest that affects fertility and having this simple op can help improve chances. There are no guarantees but we were both pretty cross as we thought if someone had checked him out instead of atomically assuming it is the women then things may a little different to how they are now . Anyway you live and learn I guess  !

So ladies that is about it from me, I am thinking of you all, especially you Claudia. I almost can not wait to read your next post.

Love to you all as always

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx  

P.S. Almost forgot my friend Heidi had a beautiful baby girl this morning called Darcey Arabella ! We are thrilled !!


----------



## Libby Hannah

Anyone else busting for news about Claudia!!! I keep logging on and cannot bear the suspense. I feel sure her grand bump must be a babe by now? Pri - as you are next make sure your DH knows how to log on for you so we can get news the minute your bump makes the transition - I cant bear the suspense otherwise! 

Jazzy - thrilled to hear about your  treatment - how are you feeling? What day this week is d day for you? Great that they discovered that about your  DH too altough incredibly frustrating they didn't check earlier . Its such a lottery! Huge congrats to your DH on his run- what a star. Give us lots of updates this week!

DC, Pri - hows it going mums to be?

Lots of love to all


----------



## DC

Hi Girls

Yes I'm bursting for news of Claudia too!!!  I was sure I'd log on this morning and find beautiful pictures. Good point Libby, I'll have to show my DH how to log on too for when the time comes.  Claudia honey, you're in all of my thoughts I thought about you every day last week when I couldn't log on.

Sorry I didn't post last week, we had the week off work and we're shifting all the junk from the room that will be the nursery.  Unfortunately that included moving the PC so it was off line for a week.   We did make some good progress though and now only have one room to sort out instead of three so we're getting there.

Jazzy honey, I can't keep up with your life, it's so busy!!  How did the scan go on Friday?  I'll keep everything crossed for your treatment this week.    I can't believe the doctors didn't pick up on the issue with your DH and it took a work medical to identify it!!!  On the bright side at least he's got it dealt with and maybe it's just the thing you needed.  By the way well done to your DH for doing the marathon in such a good time, you must be so proud of him.  Keep us posted for your tx this week I'll be thinking about you hun.  

Libby, how's things with you?  I loved your advice on babies, I'm printing it off to use.  I know the book you were referring to and it made me feel so much better when I read your post because I'd started reading some of the book it and got my self into a complete state about when I'd have time for a cup of tea and why I couldn't take the baby for a walk when I felt like it was a good time for a walk, DH had to forcibly remove the book from me and I'm under strict instructions to look at it no more.  Your advice makes much more sense and it's written from the point of view of a person who knows that we need a routine of sorts but that our babies are the most precious things in the world not some sort of inconvenience to be dealt with in an efficient manner.   I'm with Jazzy you should definitely write a book!!!

Pri, how's you and bump doing?  How are you getting on with baby purchases?  You'll have to post a list of things you've bought so I can steal it, I keep getting confused about what to buy.   How many new born size nappies are you buying?  I think I might have to start thinking about my hospital bag in the next few weeks?  Have you done yours?  I keep thinking about it, then terms like maternity pads and nipple cream frighten the life out of me  so I think about something else.

I had a bit of a scary day last week, I didn't feel the baby move much and had some pains, which felt like AF cramps so rang the midwife, but they didn't get back to me so I decided to go to see the GP, even though I thought I was over-reacting I'd never forgive my self if anything went wrong and I'd just let the signs go by without mentioning them.  Anyway the GP reassured me that all was well and the pains were just the baby growing and pressing on my uterus and pelvis and that babies sometimes have quiet days, and as it had moved in the last 12 hours there was nothing to worry about.  Luckily the pains have subsided and there's been lots of lovely movements since then so I'm back to being relaxed.  Other than that all's well, I'm just trying to decide when to finish work, I was thinking I'd take two weeks holiday then start my maternity leave 2 weeks before my due date, but I'm getting quite tired and swollen so DH is trying to convince me to take three weeks holiday then two weeks maternity before my due date, I'm fine with that until I come to work and see how much needs to be done then I panic that I can't leave too soon.  What do you think?

I'm at work now so I'd better dash and get something done.  Love and hugs     to you all and special extra hugs Jazzy for tx this week  and of course to Claudia  (I'll log on every day to check for news).

DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Lovelies !!!

A super duper quick one from me because I am at work but just had to log on to find out about Claudia....come on girl the suspense is killing us !! Hope all is well though hun and thinking of you !

DC - hope you are OK after your scare, that must have been horrid for you so loads of  

Libby and Pri - hope you guys are doing OK.

Sorry to be a bit me me me on this one but I have only got a couple of minutes before a meeting. Had the scan on Friday and there were three lovely big follies there the Doc said that he is amazed he hasn't attended a christening yet because I respond so well when I have treatment. The good news came this morning that I had surged so I should be in tomorrow for D Day. Feel really positive this time, things are going great so don't stop me now ! DH has had it confirmed that his op has worked too so keep your fingers crossed ladies....it could happen this time ! Bring on the dreaded 2WW I am so ready for it this time !

Anyway loads of love to you all, thinking about you, take care 

Loads of love 

Jazzy xxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Jazzy

I am completely thrilled for you! Well done you on your folllies. good luck tomorrow - try to take it easy over the weekend - lots of sleep and no  !!! We will be with you all the way on your 2WW and I have already phoned Boots / Tesco etc in your area to tell them to remove all pee sticks from display!!!


----------



## claudiaderi

Mummy Claudia is here!!!!

Sorry you gals but you will all soon find out there is no time to ring, email or for that fact even go for a wee when you bring little one home. I hope I din't worry anyone.

Blimey, where do I start - so much has happened.  Leyla Mae was born on 3rd May at 10.14 after a 30 hr labor ( I wont go into any details as most of you have yet to go thru it. I ended up having a c-section cos Leyla was facing the wrong way and didn't turn cos she was such a porker - 81b 10.  For me thats big as pre preg I was a size 8/10.  I am gutted that I had to have it but in the end it was necessary - it just makes you less able to do stuff when you get home.  I've now got a virus too so am feeling a bit crap.
DH has been wonderful - I dont know how single parents do it - as it is really hard. Sleep deprivation is the worst - I had a bad start as I missed out on 2 nights before she was even born.

I am trying to get organised cos that is the secret- thats why people go on about routine cos otherwise your life can become hell.  In fact 3 days after she arrived I got what is called the third day blues - I wasn't coping with her crying and kept crying myself and telling DH I wanted to give her back!!  Apparently this happens when your milk comes in. Not very successful there either as only one boob is producing and the good one isn't producing enough.  We've supplemented with formula and now she is no longer screaming - thank god.

No pics yet I'm afraid - you will all find out soon that there is sooo little time.  I have taken some but cant find usb to download them. Will do a soon as I can.  Dont expect a beauty tho- horrible to say I know, but she is abit odd looking from her ordeal - oh gosh or is it our genes!

Just a quick personal to Jazzy good luck I know you will do it - just make sure you take things really easy. My DH also had to have that op - the docs here didn't believe in it so he went back to his native Italy to have it done.  Sperm quality increased from 3% normal to nearly 40%  over a course of over 6 months. 

Will post again as soon as I can  - hope all you other gals are doing well.  You next Pri - post me if there is anything you want to know.  By the way invest in nipple cream - you will prob need it if you decide to b/feed.  Loads of maternity pads too.

Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

My darling mummy Claudia and Leyla and your wonderful DH

Well done you complete star!!!! I had a similar length labour to you first time round but narrowly avoided the C section so I totally know what you went through apart from the end bit. It is astoundingly tiring to be up with contractions for that long so I know you will be knackered and tears and doubts are fine and normal.

Make sure you accept all the help offered and ask for more if you need it - you'd be amazed how many friends will be willing to cook you a casserole and do your washing if you ask and you should!

Dont worry about the routine - it will come soon enough - for now just nuture you and Leyla and try not to care about anything else. Eat well, drink lots of water, sleep when she sleeps and eventually everything else will come.

I have tears as I write this - its such a wonderful time for you - many many congratulations - you have waited for her so long and you will be such a wonderful mummy now she is here.
xxxx


----------



## Candy

Welcome to the world Leyla Mae xx


----------



## DC

Congratulations Claudia and DH on becoming a Mummy and Daddy!!!    Welcome to the world lovely Leyla.   I'm sorry you had such a hard time, a 30 hour labour finishing with a C Section doesn't bear thinking about, and that's with you missing out the gory details.  I'm sure your beautiful girl will make it all worth while though.  Let us know how you get on with the breast feeding, I'm determined to give it a try but I have to confess it's the source of most of my anxiety, even more so than the birth to be honest.  Get as much rest as is humanly possible and make sure people are taking care of you as well as the baby.  I can't wait to see the photos.  Big hugs to the three of you     

Jazzy, wow, I've got such a good feeling about this tx for you, congratulations on your follies, I'll be thinking about you all day today and sending all the positive vibes in the world.    We'll be here every step of the 2ww, you just make sure to relax and look after your self.  Huge huge big hugs   and masses of     for you hun.

Hi Pri and Libby, I hope you're both doing fine.  Love and hugs to you both   .

DC x


----------



## jazzyminky

Whooooooooooooo Hoooooooooo    CLAUDIA    !!!!!! I am so thrilled for you and your wonderful DH. Welcome to the world Lelya....it is one hell of a ride kid so hang on tight  !! 

Claudia thank you so much for taking the time to post, you have truly made my day and I have laughed and cried at your post (all good tears I promise). I can't believe that our first little bean is here ! After all those years and disappointments I am sure she will bring light to every day from this moment forward...welcome little one, you are sure to be the best wait your Mum and Dad have ever had ! Sorry to hear about the C Section but you sound like you are being a trouper !! Thanks for letting me know about your DH's op too, I made DH come and read the post and he feels so much better !! I can't stop smiling knowing that baby number 1 is here safe and sound. Enjoy every completely knackering moment of it hun, I am so thrilled for for !  

DH and Libby thanks to you as well for your lovely words of encourgaement, I still feel really positive and have such a good feeling about this one (thanks for your lovely message too Claudia although how you have had the time to think of someone else I will never know so bless you !) Basting was on Friday and DH's sample was good...Dr said it was 2 million above a good sample so one of those little blighters must have it in 'em !! And (God willing) there should be 3 lovely eggs to pick from so come on boys...do your worst ! Libby you would be so proud not a single   has passed my lips and that is how the next two weeks should go too !! Don't even fancy it so something must be wrong   !

Pri my lovely how are things....? Can't wait to read your post to Claudia...I am sure it will put a smile on my face !

Anyway my lovely ladies I am off to sit on the couch and eat chocolate....oh the life of us two week waiters is a tough one    !

Loads of love to you all, especially our new addition Leyla !    

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769

Hi Ladies

First of all a HUGE CONGRATS to Claudia and DH on the birth of your beautiful Leyla - what a gorgeous name... I'm so sorry it has taken me a while to respond but I will explain

Jazzy - Cant believe u have started tx again - that is excellent news - I definitely have a good feeling for you - this has to be it - not long before u join us mums to be        

DC and Libby hope ur both doing well

Well I have had a bit of a rough time - two weeks ago on Friday I started to get quite bad tightenings so called the hospital who advised me to go in for a check up - Was almost midnight... Anyway I went in and they put me on a monitor - to cut a long story short I was contracting every 8-10 mins and my cervix had opened to a 1cm which is very unusual if u havent had a baby before
Anyway they all panicked as they thought baby was on its way - unfortunately at my hospital they do not deliver before 34 weeks and I was only 32+3 so I got rushed by ambulance to Chelsea and Westminster Hospital... after being told at Epsom hospital that my baby only had a 20-25% chance of surviving    They sent a midwife in the ambulance (just in case) and wouldnt allow DH to follow - he quickly made his way there - bless him
Anyway was given steroid injection to help develop the baby's lungs and was put on a drip to slow down my labour - they were great at that hosp - the baby doc came and explained everything and said not to worry as no matter what our baby had a great chance..
Anyway after 3 nights on and off in the delivery suite (contracting every 5-10 mins one day, and every 2-3 mins the next day - still nothing)
Luckily this little one is still hanging in there and after 8 days in hospital they finally allowed me to go home on strict bed rest... They did want me to stay in until little one arrived  
Well we are still hanging in there and he def seems to be behaving now - still getting contractions but not as regular...
I bet after all this he'll probably be two weeks overdue    

So sorry for not being around much but have been thinking of u all - will try to post when I can

Love to u all
Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi everyone

very quick note from me just to say

jazzy - how are you on your 2 week wait - we are there for you darling

Pri - how incredibly worrying for you sweetheart - I am so glad your contractions have stopped now. I am cross about you being told 20-25% survival   - this is such rubbish at 32 weeks. Hard as this is to do please try to relax- I feel sure your little one will be fine whether he/she makes an appearance now or later! 

DC - how is it going with you? 

Claudia - our special mummy - hope you and the family are all fine!

Very sad day for me. My sister's baby, which was due the day after ours, has died in utero and she is in hospital today being induced and delivered. I am reeling from the shock and cant imagine how it would feel this late on. Not much to say really except any good thoughts you send her way can only help


----------



## Pri769

Libby I dont know what to say about ur sister - I'm sitting here with goose bumps and my eyes filling up     
I'm so so sorry - My thoughts and prayers are with your sister and family at this awful time...

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Oh my good god - what is going on!  Libby - that is terrible news - I cant believe it, how awful for your sister and for you. She is gonna need loads of support.  Be strong.

Pri - wow, I was really thinking by the time I got to the end of your post that u were gonna say you'd had the baby.  I'm glad your drama is over but must have been scary.  Did the contractions get painful at all?  Baby was trying to prepare you    I hope you are resting now. 

How's the 2 week wait going Jazzy - keep us updated with any 'feelings' or 'signs'.

DC - yeah, breastfeeding isn't as 'natural' as we think.  I already have a non functioning right boob that I need to keep using my pump on and so am looking a bit lopsided.  I wasn't producing enough so am supplementing with formula.  I didn't want to at the beginning but am glad now as Leyla is sooo hungry.  Dont worry about it - you will only know if its for you when you try - even if it doesn't work out for you just try and get those three days in after birth. Remember stress or anxiety can interfere so calm down about it.  

Things with baby are up and down - she has good days and bad days.  Today was a 'I dont want to sleep at all  - all day' - I'm hoping that means she will sleep most of tonite.  I could do with a few more hours. 

Speak soon.
Keep well each of you.
Claudia


----------



## DC

Hi Girls

Libby, your poor sister,  I feel sick thinking about it, I can't even begin to imagine how she must be feeling.  It must be so hard for you too, especially at the moment.  You, your sister and all of your family are in my thoughts.  Lots of love to you all.  

Pri honey, what a nightmare time, I'm the same as Claudia, I was convinced you were going to say you'd had the baby by the end of the post.  What rubbish, quoting those statistics to you,  at 28 weeks a baby has a 85% chance of survival so at 32 weeks it's much higher, I can't beleive they told you that .  A friend of a friend had her baby at 30 weeks last year, with no warning and no chance to have steroid injections to strengthen the lungs or anything.  The little girl is almost one now and she's completely perfect and has no health worries at all.  I'm sure your little one will be completely fine whether it happens now or later.  Make sure you get plenty of rest and DH looks after you.  Keep us posted hun, big hugs.  

Jazzy, how's the dreaded 2ww going?  I hope it's not too stressful, I've got everything crossed for this one for you,    I just know you're destined to be a mummy.  Let us know if you need anything and keep away from those pee sticks!! 

Claudia, I hope lovely Leyla had some sleep last night after being awake all day.  I'm glad the feeding is going a bit better, I know it doesn't work out for everyone, I guess the best we can do is give it a try and not get too stressed about it. (it's a good theory I keep telling my self  ) I'm going to go to a breast-feeding work shop in a few weeks, which might be useful.  I hope you're managing to get at least a little bit of rest and you start to settle into a bit of a routine soon.  Big hugs to you and lovely Leyla.   

All's well with me, we had our first antenatal class on Monday which was OK but not very useful, next week's class is about labour,   then the following one is about caring for the baby in the early stages so they should be more useful than this one.  My lovely big sister took me shopping on Saturday and spoiled the baby completely, god knows how bad she'll be when the baby's actually here.   We had a really good time and she even got me started with my hospital bag, which I've been resisting because of the scary items to go in it (like breast pads and maternity pads etc).

Anyway ladies, I'd better do some work, masses of love to you all, especially at the moment with so much going on for everyone, extra special hugs for you all.
     
DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi girls, managed to put Leyla's photo in my profile but only managed to download 1 in the gallery ( Miracle Babies - 1st year)

Hope you are all okay  and a special good luck to Jazzy - how you doing girl?

Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

Oh Claudia - look at your little bundle - she is perfect. Also seems to be sleeping fine in this picture - what are you talking about!!!    Anyway hope you are managing and loving every minute.

Jazzy jazzy - WE NEED NEWS - never has there been such a quiet 2 week wait!!!

Pri - how are you lovely - any more signs or is it all quiet?

DC - sounds like you are nesting big time - how wonderful - its so exciting to get everything ready isnt it! You are right to do it all now - when I went into labour three weeks early with Zac I hadnt actually bought any maternity pads. My waters broke and I had to send DH down to Boots to buy them on his own. Men are so brilliant - I remember him asking if I would come with him and I was like - oh sure I am sure they would be happy to have me down there leaking a swimming pool on their floor! Luckily a lovely assistant rescued him from the sanitary counter so he obviously looked a bit shell shocked!

Thanks to all for your kind words about my sister. Its still very hard and a terribly cruel situation about which I cry most days and she cries most of each day - only time will heal. Her little one was born so perfect and they named her Megan. If you are so inclined perhaps you could say a little prayer for her tiny soul.


----------



## claudiaderi

Oh Libby, your post brought tears to my eyes. Megan is a beautiful name and she is now with the angels. 
I dont know if this is an insensitive question but do they know why this happened?  If you remember it was one of my worst fears in my pregnancy and after I read your original post I had to go to Leyla and pick her up - I think at that moment I really bonded with her as I realised how bloody lucky I was.  
I will say I prayer for Megan and will ask my MIL to light a candle for her when she goes to Lourdes at the end of the month.  

Take care of yourself
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Ladies

Just a very quick update from me (not got time for any dancing bananas ..sorry !) as I am at work trying to get things finished before I leave for holiday on Wednesday.

I just wanted to post to say a really big sorry to Libby regarding your sister. I was mortified when I read that and I can not imagine how awful it must have been for everyone, especially her and her partner. I am so sorry and my thoughts are with you all.

Pri - I was also horrified to read your post and like the others totally thought you were going to say that you had had bubba…however I am glad that bubs is hanging on in there and you are under Jazzy orders to take it really easy.

DC and Claudia hope you are both good too.

Well I am off with DH to Peru on Thursday and it is all a mad rush, however I have to confess that the lure of the pee stick was too much this morning and I tested (4 days early but I already knew what the outcome would be) I had been feeling very pre-witch all of last weeks so it was no surprise to tell you that it was a BFN. Feel OK about it and at least I have a great holiday to look forward to.

Will not be around for the next few weeks so take really good care of yourselves and please no more scares…my poor old ticker can't take it !

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxx


----------



## DC

Hi Girls

Jazzy, I'm so sorry about your BFN honey,  I really thought this was going to be the one.  Are you going to take another test on the official day or just leave it?  I'm glad you're OK with, I know having a holiday always helps, I got my first IUI BFN the day before we went on holiday, I was so busy running around and looking forward to the holiday that it got me through it without too much stress, if only our reward for all the nasty BFNs was a lovely holiday for each, that would be bliss.  I hope you have a fantastic time in Peru with lots of relaxing and lovely food and drink,  big hugs    

Claudia, your little girl is so beautiful, I have to say when I logged on and her picture was there then I read what you'd said to Libby about her poor sister and how it made you bond more with Leyla, it was so lovely I had a little weep  (and I'm at work this is not acceptable behaviour,  never mind they can all just assume it's my hormones ).  I hope things are settling down and it's getting easier, do you already feel like you've had her forever?  

Libby, you're being a complete star, managing to write lovely messages to us with everything that's going on in your family.  I can't even begin to imagine how hard it is for you all.  I know it sounds selfish but inevitably when we hear these things we think about our own bumps and panic a bit, and it must be so hard for you to be dealing with your sister's loss and your own worries too.  I will say a prayer for little Megan her mummy and the whole family and light a candle for her next time I'm in church.  I hope all's well with Zac and your lovely bump, big hugs to you all.   

Pri, I'm starting to worry about you again,  I hope everything's going OK and little one is hanging on in there, I hope you're getting plenty of rest and being looked after.  You're in my thoughts honey, keep us posted.  Big hugs for you too.  

All's well with me, we've been to a few antenatal classes, we had the labour class earlier this week, I was fine with it (even the video ) it all seems quite abstract to me still, as though it's something that happens to other people, it did freak DH out though bless him, he was really stressed at the thought of what I'll need to go through.  I'm glad we got to see it now so it gives him plenty of time to process it before the actual birth.  We're getting our new bathroom put in this week which is a big of a pain, how is it when one room in the house is being dealt with, it seems to upset all the other rooms ?  I can't wait to have it finished which should hopefully be at the weekend, it's been a bit of a struggle without a shower but luckily we haven't had to survive without a toilet for more than a few hours, can you imagine a pregnant woman coping without a toilet ?

Well ladies my lunch break is over so I'd better make an effort (only 4 and a half more weeks left at work!!   )

Love and masses of hugs to you all   

DC xx


----------



## Pri769

Hey all

Just a really quick one (sorry) - been on computer looking for baby stuff and need to go lie down now - my back is killing me and the contractions are not very nice

Hope ur all ok - thinking of u all

Bubba still hanging in

Have a lovely weekend

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi

How's Pri doing?  Any more contractions - tell us what's happening.

How's everyone else- getting hot and bothered yet with this weather? 

How longs Jazzy away for? Sad about her tx not working but I'm sure she will come back from hers hols re-energised and ready for the next step towards motherhood. 

Talking of which, I never thought it would be so exhausting.  Get ready you girls -Libby you've been there so you know what I'm talking about.  I've only just sat down and its 5pm.  Whoever started that well known piece of advice ' sleep when the baby sleeps' must have been a man!  Not that I'm complaining - well only about leaky pooy nappies- thats the worst.

Leyla was a month on Sunday - can you believe it. She has started smiling properly now especially when I kiss- but she doesn't do it that often as most of the time she is crying for food - the little porker!  She has also discovered her hands and is reaching out to touch things. 

Clothes are already getting small, so girls dont buy too much in one size. She is always in babygros as they are the most comfortable but her 0-3 are getting short already.  There are some great footless short babygros around which are great for the summer babies. I think there called rompers - they are like vests with short legs- Next have some great ones.

Anyway let me have some news, ladies.
Take care
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi everyone! 

Been rather quiet on here lately so I am assuming everyone is either incubating, pushing (Pri maybe!), holidaying (Jazzy the wanderer) or mothering (Claudia!)!!

Jazzy - cant wait for news of Peru - what a fab holiday. Pre-Zac we did loads of South American travel and I do miss it so give us lots of detail. So sorry your Tx didnt work this month - I do feel sure its not long for you now my darling so keep    . no-one derves it more than you.

Claudia - sooooo know how you are feeling - out of the honeymoon phase and absolutely knackered - it does get better very quickly I promise - otherwise no-one would have more than one! If you are having trouble with the nappies dont forget to switch to a larger size - you have to do this more often than you realise and she will be in size 5-6 before you know it. It usually cures the leaks. I have endless 1/2 packets of the smaller sizes that I didnt quite use up from last time and Layla sounds like a fast grower! Can we have some more photos? I'm sure she changes every day!

Pri - keep logging on for your news - feel like you are going to be like Claudia and keep us in suspense! All fingers and toes crossed for a straightforward labour for you darling.

DC - hows it going? If you are anything like me you are tired and feel like an elephant! Rest up and make sure your DH spoils you before the competition arrives!

The general consensus for me is that I will be early as Zac was and this little girl has been engaged for 3 weeks now. Apparently this is unusual for a 2nd one as they usually float round in all that extra room....! Anyway we have a scan on Wed to check out size etc. The midwifes keep commenting on how low her head is - could have told them that without an examination as I feel like I have a football between my legs and am waddling like a goodun'! I am ready and cant wait to meet her.

Lots of love to all...


----------



## DC

Morning ladies

It is very quiet on here at the moment isn't it?  I'm getting a bit worried about Pri, it's been a while since we heard from her.  Pri honey I hope everything's OK, let us know how you are whenever you can.  

Libby, you hit the nail on the head, yes basically I'm tired and feeling like an elephant!   Don't get me wrong I'm not complaining and still loving everything about the miracle of being pregnant, but I'm ready to leave work now and just rest and do all the lovely nesting at home, my last day at work is next Friday so at least it's not too long to go. How are things with you?  Are you managing OK in the heat?  It is strange for the head to engage so early for the second baby isn't it?  I hope it's not too uncomfortable.  I'm getting quite excited about meeting my little bean too, I don't know if it feels more real second time around but some days I still feel completely shocked that there's actually a baby in there.   I hope your little lady hangs on for a couple more weeks so she can get a little bit bigger.  Keep us posted 

Claudia I'm completely stunned that little Leyla is already over a month old, can we have some more photos please?  I'm glad things are starting to settle down and you're getting used to each other.  Thank you for the advice on clothes, I've only bought a few vests and sleep suits so far as we don't know the sex of the baby , I can't decide what size nappies to buy either, I guess I'll just get one packet of the first size and take it from there.   Give lovely Leyla a big kiss from me, I hope you manage to get some rest soon. 

Jazzy how was Peru?  I hope you had an amazing time and have come back all refreshed and relaxed and a bit hungover at least.   What are the next tx steps for you?  I really feel that this is your year.  Let us know all about your lovely hols.  Try not to get too busy at work now that you've had a break, you work too hard!!! 

All's well with me, we did our birth plan this week, not like you can plan for these things,  but I guess it at least got us thinking about it, I still feel like it's all happening to someone else, I wonder if it'll even feel real? I'm at the stage where the maternity clothes I got early on are struggling a bit and with the weather getting nicer (well, in theory..... it's done nothing but rain for two days up here) I could do with some summer things but it seems so pointless to buy too much at this stage, so I had a bit of a spree in primark and got lots of smock tops for bargain prices.  I've put on 3 stone   which is not great on someone who's 5 ft 3, I'm trying not to focus on it too much and hoping I don't get really miserable about it afterwards.  With any luck the breast-feeding will work and by the time I have time to look in the mirror some of the weight will have gone.  We still haven't finished the nursery, in fact it's just basically a bomb site/dumping ground, but I'm sure we'll get there soon.

Anyway ladies, I've got a list of things to get through in the next 7 working days which is too scary  to contemplate so I'd better get on with it, I'll have more time to post when I start maternity leave.

Love and masses of hugs to you all     

DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky

Helloooooo Ladies !!

I is back  !!! Hope that you are all doing OK, it has been lovely to come back and read lots of posts but I am slightly concerned abut you Pri – is all OK  Any news darling ? Let us know as I think we are getting concerned now. Loads of   to you !!!

Thanks to all of you for your lovely words and support about the failure of tx this time round. I was fine about it and knew quite early on that it hadn’t work due to the horrendous PMS signs (which I never really suffer from) so I knew it was not good news. Must be the clomid that increases the symptoms…any thoughts ? I have seriously never had back ache or pre-witch cramps like it .

Claudia – so lovely to hear all your news about Leyla and how you are all getting on. I bet it is the most knackering thing in the world so don’t apologise for complaining about being tired ! I can’t believe that she is a month old already and smiling   !!

Libby – thanks for your lovely words of support, bless you,  you are always there for us all ! Sounds like things are starting to get close for both you and DC now, I can’t believe how quickly the 9 months keep going ! Any more thoughts on names ?

DC – Love your posts so much, it always makes me smile as I can really sense how in awe you are about the whole process. You go girl and keep celebrating the little miracle that you have got inside you. And don’t worry about putting on weight either…I am sure it will drop off once bubba comes along  !

News this end is that we thought Peru was fab ! The people were fantastic, it is such a colourful country and Machu Picchu was the most amazing thing I ever seen in my life…highly recommended you lot…once the kids grow up  ! Poor old DH did suffer badly with altitude sickness though and spent his birthday night in hospital…poor thing   ! However, Libby you will pleased to know that DH and I are now South America fans and are going to learn Spanish and travel some more around the various countries. 

This week we started to sponsor a little boy in South America through Plan. We will do the whole exchanging of letters and get him gifts to help him learn (he doesn’t go to school due to economic climate of the area he lives in) we also pay a monthly donation, which helps.

Tx tnews is that we are hoping to go for things again this month, witch is due on Tuesday so watch this space. Right got to go and test my bike out, DH and I are doing the London to Brighton bike ride tomorrow (we must be mad !!) for the British Heart Foundation….think of my poor old butt on Monday morning  !!!

Loads of love to you all  

Jazzy xxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Hello girls - hope everyone has had a good weekend. 
Jazzy - how active are you - bike marathon after a holiday -you must be so bloody fit. 
The sponsership sounds great - its a beautiful idea - you must give us some more details. Peru sounds great, I've wanted to go since reading a book by the actress Shirley Maclaine, who described her experiences when visiting Machu Picchu. 
I'm not sure exactly what TX you are doing at the moment - are you IUIing with Clomid? So when wil the next go be- we need to know when to give you your 2ww support! Are you doing anything to prepare your body? I was put on Clomid when we first started trying after a year of nothing happening, but it didn't agree with me. It overstimulated me and made my insides so sore and bloated that any  was so painful. Cant wait for your tx to work so you can put it all behind you. Saying that I still feel very bad when I think about all the s**t and pain we went through. Even with little Leyla in my arms I still shed a tear for the other two I lost. I think if you go thru what we all have gone thru, its very difficult to forget. My mum doesn't understand how I find our journey to get Leyla so traumatic, she thinks I should have forgotten about it now I have a baby. I think about it each time I get stressed when I'm tired from the sleepless nights or from her crying- that way I remember how much I wanted all of this. 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, sweetheart, cos I want you to get to your destination too.

Libby and DC how you two coping with they heat? Are you both huge yet? I miss my bump. I still have one but its not the same - thats just jelly! Funny you spend months showing off your belly then you have to do all you can to hide it! Are you using anything for stretchmarks. I used that BioOil but I had a feeling I wouldn't get any stretchmarks as my mum didn't - but guess what - the other day I founds some on the flesh part of my left hip. How weird to have got them there and after pregnancy too. So slap on the cream on the hips too girls. Any names yet? 
Libby - how is your sister doing?

Pri - where are you we are all really worried. I'm hoping that either you are too tired to post or that you have had baby and are too tired to post! Put our minds at rest please.

As you have all asked for some more picsf Leyla and as I cant seem to upload them on this site I have created an online album. If you click on the link below it will take you straight there, then click on the album and it will show more pics.

http://claudiaderi.myphotoalbum.com

Leyla has made some much progress in the last 10 days. She is smiling and laughing now and she makes funny little sounds now too. Its amazing how they learn by copying you. She loves sticking out her tongue and as soon as I do it she copies me. She is also copying sounds too. We are on Aaa at the moment - next week we will try B .
She has discovered her hands now too and lies there just looking at them. She has also started reaching out for her toys and wacking them. I have a set of plastic keys that I have tied to her Moses basket and she will spend ages wacking these keys and watching them swing. Nappy changing time is her favourite. I leave her without one for a while and she loves being 'knickerless' which has worried DH - he said he hoped she wasn't going to end up like her mum - bloody cheek! 
Cant wait for you girls to start experiencing all of these things too.

Speak soon 
Claudia

/links


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi there girlies!

Jazzy - lovely to hear from you sweetie! Glad Peru was fab! I wonder if in fact you had a half positive result last month and then didnt implant - could explain your extra pains..? Great that you are doing another Tx this month - so exciting for us all! As Claudia says - let us know the dates etc so we can be there for you. How did the cycle ride go - my DH did it too, he is a cycle nut - not sure how I feel about all the lycra - bit dodgy I think...   

Claudia -  I wanted to say to you that you should feel nothing but normal for the mix of emmotions you are going through. First of all your hormones will still be all over the place and the sleep deprivation is hard. more imoprtantly you will never forget the ones you lost and no-one should expect you too. I think the problem is that our Mum's were of a generation when all that stuff was swept under the carpet and everyone jollied along - my Mum couldnt really even cope talking to me about my infertility never mind the miscarriages. Let yourself cry and dont feel guilt - its so much healthier that way. Thanks for asking about my sister - she is about how you would expect but determined to try for another which I think is about as positive as it gets at this stage. I'm not posting a lot about her as I dont think its very helpful on this board for those expecting but I know you are all thinking of her anyway so thanks so much.
Lovely pictures of your girl in your album - amazing how much they change in a month.

DC - what a lovely post you did. I totally can relate to the "amazing there is a baby inside" thing. You are right that its a little different this time for me but with Zac I remember being amazed even at the point he came out - it is such a miracle it hardly seems possible! As Jazzy says - b****r the weight - plenty of time to work on that afterwards - although not too soon afterwards - we want no exhausting posh spice, A celebrity type behaviour on this board!

My little one is hanging in there although if another person tells me how low she is and how ready I look I may hit them! I had a scan last week and all is very average which is just how we wanted it - likely to be 7-8 pounds born although they got that wrong with Zac so who knows! It was lovely to see her again. Head firmly down and one foot where you would expect - the other in her eye - how can you be so flexible??!! Not very ladylike but i dont think she was expecting visitors.   Name wise we are going to call her Ottilie Grace

Pri - hope you are ok darling and your absence is due to your new addition...


----------



## claudiaderi

I'm getting a bit worried about Pri - she's a week past due date and we haven't heard from her in ages.  I'll try to email her but if she hasn't been able to log in here I doubt she would check her emails but I will try.

Hope everyone else is okay.

Claudia


----------



## DC

I'm really worried about her too, I was thinking of e-mailing her last week but couldn't find her e-mail address, then came to the same conclusion that if she's not logging on here she's not likely to pick up e-mails.  Pri honey, if you're reading this I hope you're OK. 

Hi to everyone else, it's lovely to log on and have a few posts to read, I'm finally finished work now which feels very odd, so can only really log on when DH isn't using his office.  Speaking of which he needs it now (not for work purposed at this time of night I might add, no doubt he needs to go on e-bay or champ man or something equally as useful ) so I'll write more later.

Lots and lots of love and hugs to you all.

DC xx


----------



## Pri769

Hi all

I am sooooooo sorry for being away 4 ages... please please forgive me

Hope u are all doing well..

Well we had a gorgeous little boy last Thursday at 12.24pm weighing 7lbs 4oz...  (Can u believe I went a day over after having contractions for almost 8 weeks)
We named him Kai Milan Patel... Kai meaning 'Rejoice' and Milan meaning 'To bring together'
I know its no excuse but have just been making the most of our time with him since we came home.. I cant belive I am finally a mummy...
Labour was ok... 13 hours.. a good few stitches but all worth it...
He is a good content baby, lets just hope it lasts

I promise to get DH to upload a picture for u all to see soon...

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi

CONGRATULATIONS!!!  

Sooo happy for you both.  How wonderful - I'm so glad for your post as we were all getting worried. Wasn't it amazing when you saw him for the first time. I has to wait a few minutes to see Leyla cos of the Csection but it seemed forever.  Did they put him on your chest for a while - you're so lucky if they did - again they whisked Leyla away so I missed out on that - (but making up for it now.)  Who does he look like - you'll have to describe him if we dont get that piccie soon.  

Dont worry if you haven't got time to post, we know everything is alright now - I know how time consuming it all is- just enjoy him.

You sound so happy- you've made me all emotional!
Take care
Claudia


----------



## Pri769

Hi Claudia

It was and is amazing - just cant explain it
They put him on me for over an hour - I just couldnt take it all in - think I was still in shock from the birth    It hit me after a couple of hours and I couldnt stop    Couldnt believe he was finally here in my arms...

How is Leyla doing ?

Pri..xx


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Lovely Ladies

How lovely to come back and have lots of lovely posts to read !!

Pri – I am so relieved and thrilled for you at the same time, many congratulations     to you and DH on the birth of Kai and what a beautiful name with a wonderful meaning ! I am sure that I am going to do nothing but cry to when my time arrives so good on you girl…hold him tight, you worked hard for that little bundle of joy ! Hope you are enjoying every minute of him. 

Claudia, thanks for your lovely post.  I can’t believe how much Leyla is doing now. You sound like you are settling into motherhood wonderfully and Libby is right all you are feeling is natural, there is nothing wrong with remembering what you went through to get here, it was an incredible journey and I am sure this experience shapes us into different (and better !!) people. For me just having you all on the end of a computer has made me think differently about things. I still marvel about how I can feel so attached to people I have never met and find myself thinking of you all at very odd moments  !!

Libby – not long now, love your name for your beautiful baby girl, what are it’s origins…I am sure you have told me but I have got a memory like a sieve !! We have now got our sponsored child who is a little boy from Nicaragua so we are going to pop a letter (and a Crystal Palace football shirt…. DH’s idea …poor little b*gger  !) in the post to him ! Looking forward to getting a letter back and finding out a bit more. How was your poor DH after the London to Brighton … not much protection in that lycra  !!

DC – Really glad all is well with you…is it wet in Durham at the moment…hang on ..what am I saying, it is wet everywhere…what on earth is all this rain about ?! Are you enjoying putting your feet up and being at home  ?

Well the news is that I survived the London to Brighton….just !! We got about 30 miles in and I had one of (now infamous ) Sandra Bullock moments, I wasn’t really paying attention, hit the curb a few times and did a spectacular head first dive off my bike, along the pavement where my head was kindly stopped from going any further by a brick wall…thank god for helmets ! I have some quality scabs up most of the right hand side of my body….in fact my legs look similar to those of a 12 year old boy at the moment …no skirts required  !! The crash looked awful according to DH and my friend Gemma from work but actually didn’t hurt that much…although given everyone’s look of horror at my scabs I have told them it was reallt painful ! I patched myself up with a few plasters (well half a packet but whose counting !) and carried on. It was a hard day but glad I did it and it was nice to see Ditchling again as that is where I bought my first flat….I wasn’t so pleased to see Ditchling Beacon again though and only got half way up before I caved and got off the bike and walked….well I was injured !!! The bad news is that I have organised a Charity Ball for work…just a small affair for 170 it hasn’t been at stressful (NOT   !!!) and my dress doesn’t look so great with scabby legs, I have only got 3 weeks to loose the scabs so any tips are gratefully received !

As far as treatment goes I having my 6th (and final on the NHS) go at IUI this month. This will be my second with Clomid  which I am lucky with Claudia, it doesn’t seem to affect me at all apart from making the witch a bit more painful when it does arrive….although I am loving Libby’s thought that maybe it half worked last time and just didn’t embed !  Had my base scan on Friday and there were 5 lovely follies (great result !!) so basting will be next week sometime…I’ll keep you all posted. It would be lovely to have at least one flippin IUI work !

Anyway my lovelies that is quite enough from me (War and Peace yet again !!) Will ‘speak’ to you all next week but take great care of yourselves and keep the posts coming !!  

Loads of love 

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi everyone!

Pri - so wonderful to hear your news of your lovely little boy - so many congrats to you . I love his name! Glad your labour was pretty straightforward - well done you - you must have been very relaxed. Enjoy these early days - they are so precious and dont worry about not posting - we can wait - just....!

Jazzy - great to have you back. Loving your crash story although the scabs dont sound so hot! I think at least half the cyclists walk up Ditchling Beacon so no shame there! Cant help you on the scabs re your dress - got a fair crop myself as my hips have gone all unstable with the baby hormones and I keep falling over too so my knees have a fine crop . Zac keeps trying to take mine off so I could send him round for you.... Gross I know but you have no idea what 3 year old boys find appealing - not sure they get any better - think we just train them out of it when they become DH's!!! Thanks for your nice words on our little girl's name. Its an old German name meaning prosperity but really we chose it as we think its very pretty and if we had had a boy this time we would have called him Otto! Very excited about your 5 follies - keep us posted with the basting date and experience!

Claudia -how are you seasoned mummy!! Bet that Leyla is charming the pants off you!

DC - are you as impatient as me? Like you I have finished work and I am rubbish at having less to do - driving DH mad with my tidying. Cant wait to get on with it but I guess this is because I was lucky enough to be early last time. Might go and get some girly DVDs today and hide from the rain under my duvet!

Lots of love to you all


----------



## DC

Morning Girls

Firstly congratulations Pri and DH,    I’m so glad everything went OK we were getting quite worried.  What a beautiful name too.  It was so lovely to read your post it really brought tears to my eyes you sound so happy.  Don’t worry about posting too much just enjoy your special time with your baby and keep us posted when you can.  I can’t wait to see a picture of him.  

Jazzy your posts always make me smile,  well done you on the London to Brighton, you are way too fit and healthy!!  I’m glad your crash wasn’t as bad as it clearly looked to others (it could only happen to you!!) but at least you can get more sympathy as it looked so bad .  Sorry I can’t think of any good advice for the scabs other than to hope they’ve come off by then and you could maybe cover the pink bits that they leave up with make up (unless of course your dress is white in which case that might not be the best plan), have you got a reserve outfit in case.  Ooo it’s just suddenly hit me how much I miss clothes shopping!!   Lots and lots of luck for this IUI treatment let us know when it’s time for basting and we’ll all be here to (virtually) hold your hand through the 2ww.  I like Libby’s theory about it sort of working last time too, it does seem that something different happened.  I really hope this is your time honey, I just know you’re going to be a Mum (and a fantastic one at that), I’ll keep everything crossed for you.  

Libby what a beautiful name for your little girl, I’m really struggling to come up with boys names, I keep coming up with new girls names every day but can’t think of any for a boy, everyone thinks that I’ve got some kind of mother’s intuition that it’s girl but I think it’s just because I’ve got no imagination.   A day of watching chick flicks sounds like a good plan, it’s quite hard to fill some of the days in sometimes isn’t it, especially when you haven’t got much energy.  Having said that I think I’m doing something every day this week, I’m not quite sure how I managed to fit work in before!   DH is away today so I’ve got the use of the office (hence me finally being able to post), he works from home a lot and the home PC is in his office with his work PC so I can’t log on quite as much as I’d hoped.  You must be getting fed up of the waiting now, especially as everyone’s been telling you that the baby’s going to come early, just makes sure you do as much relaxing as possible while you can.

Claudia, your post was so lovely, I can’t imagine how people think it would be easy for us to forget our journey to becoming mothers, and you went through so much extra with loosing your two angels, I think it’s a testament to how wonderful and strong you are as a person and specifically a mother that you can use the experience to remind you how lucky you are and how precious your time with lovely Leyla is.  I agree with Jazzy I think everything that we’ve all been through will inevitably just make us stronger better people, and those for people who don’t understand that, then it’s their loss.  Leyla’s photo album is beautiful, I can’t believe the change in her from the first month she looks so different and much more alert.  I assume that’s you with her on the pictures looking like a very yummy mummy!  I think I’ll have to wait at least 6 months after my little bean is born before I let anyone near me with a camera, I look like a giant house (still it’s all worth it)

We had our tour of the maternity unit yesterday which was quite good, it made me feel more relaxed about the whole thing, it seemed a lot less medical than I’d imagined if that makes sense, I think because up till now I’ve been imagining it to be like the operating theatre where I was for EC and ET and it’s not like that at all.  I’m giving some thought to maybe having a water birth but just generally keeping an open mind about it, I guess you can never predict what type of labour you’ll have or how painful it will be so I’ll just have to make the decisions at the time.  I did hear a poor woman screaming while we were in one of the delivery rooms, but i'm choosing to block that bit out. I’m not getting too impatient yet but I’m starting to realise that realistically it could happen any time soon, which is a bit scary, I’ll probably feel more impatient when I feel that everything’s prepared for the baby coming home.

I’ll stop my rambling now and go and do some cleaning, (what fun!!)

Lots of love and masses of hugs to you all   

DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky

Hi Ladies

A really quick one from me as I have something in the oven (and hopefully I mean that in the metaphysical sense too !!) Have a had a quick read of the updates but I will do a proper reply later in the week. I was basted last Monday and all went well. Different person did it this time (long story behind that one...isn't there always which I will fill you in on later in the week !) so I am hoping it will be beginners luck !!

Having an OK 2WW, not really thinking about it that much which is a complete novelty for me, I will let you know if I stay this cool as the week goes on...me thinks not...those pee sticks could be calling !

Anyway lovelies more later, loads of love to you all and stay happy and healthy !

Jazzy xxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Jazzy - got my fingers and toes crossed for you.  Its gonna happen - and then we will all be complete.
Those dreaded pee sticks - I still feel a bit sick when I see them in the chemists.  Be strong and resist the urge.  When should you test?
Thinking about you.
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

Just a quick one for Jazzy to say I am thinking of you and in awe of your zen state whilst on the 2WW . We are here for you if it changes - Dont visit the chemist!!!!!

Off now to go on my neighbour's trampoline to see if I can get things moving......only kidding but v tempted!


----------



## claudiaderi

Jazzy - when is test day?  I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending some ++++++++++++vibes your way. Please, Please Please let this be the one.

Pri how's motherhood - getting much sleep?  Its very much all the same at this stage - you wait till your little one reaches 5/6 weeks - he'll be doing all sorts to make you laugh.  I'm actually really enjoying Leyla now, she's really interacting.

Libby -  You haven't got long now - it can happen any day?  I tried all sorts to get my labour started, in fact everything that they mentioned in the books.  Nothing!  DH was happy though the last 2 weeks or so .  Trampoline might work though 
Would you have any intervention to get it started?

DC- How are you sweetie, getting nervous?  Not long for you either.  Have you made any decision on pain relief - any birth plan?  Mine went right out of the window - but it did look nice, all the midwives commented on it 


I am beginning to feel more like a mum now rather than a babysitter.    Leyla's features are ironing out now and she's actually looking rather cute. She's doing so much now - making noises and trying to communicate, recognising songs and nursery rhymes, she's even beginning to recognise her name - sometimes.  She is getting big too - 14lbs so a bit on the chubby side. Taking loads of photos and filming her as you never get these early days back.  She starts posing as soon as she sees the camera 

Anyway have uploaded more photos on the album ( 1 month +) if you want to take a look.

Have a good weekend girls
Claudia


----------



## DC

Hi Girls

How’s everyone doing?

Jazzy, I’m keeping everything crossed for this one hun, I’m hoping that the change of person made a difference, when do you test?  I’ll be keeping everything crossed for you.    

Pri, I hope you’re enjoying being a Mummy after all this time, I can imagine you’re barely coming up for air at the moment, I hope it’s all going well and your little man is doing great.

Libby, not long now only 4 days to go!!!!   I hope you’re not feeling too uncomfortable or impatient, I would imagine you are though, I’m already feeling quite impatient and I’ve got another 2 weeks to go.   Keep us posted, I’ll be thinking about you.

Claudia, I can’t believe how quickly little Leyla is growing, she’s so beautiful, it’s frightening how they don’t seem to be tiny babies for long enough isn’t it? It sounds like you’re making the most of it though and I’m glad you no longer feel like a baby sitter, I have a feeling that’s how I’ll feel for a while too.

All’s quiet with me, we’ve finally got the nursery finished,  I just keep sitting in there and trying to imagine what it’ll be like when the baby comes home, there’s still a little part of me that’s scared that I’m tempting fate by getting things ready but I guess that’s natural and realistically I can’t wait until the baby comes home before getting anything ready.  I’ve been having a few crampy AF type pains still but nothing that I would imagine feels like a contraction, I don’t even think I’ve had Braxton Hicks, I’ve certainly not felt anything like tightening.  My acupuncturist thinks I’ll go over my due date, she said in Chinese medical terms people like me who experience a lot of fluid retention and swelling tend to be the people whose babies come late, never mind I’ll just make the most of the time I’ve got to prepare for being a Mum.

Anyway ladies, I’m going for my afternoon lie down (it’s a  hard life isn’t it? )

Love and hugs   to you all and extra        for Jazzy

DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all well. Just a very quick one from me as I am suffering from a horrible hangover....which as you can now guess means that go number 6 of IUI was a BFN ! Sorry to disappoint, even I thought it might happen this time ! Sorry I am being a bit me me me and I promise to come on and do a proper post soon but just thought you would like to know. Thanks as always for your amazing support, I really do love you guys   ! 

Not sure where we go from here, we get one free go of IVF on the NHS so I guess we will use that and then see.

I did however have a great time at the charity ball I organised last night and managed to raise £3,000 for the hospice where one of my colleagues was treated just before she died in March so I am thrilled....my head however is not   !

Anyway more (less self obsessed) posts soon ! Take good care of those bumps and those babies !!

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Jazzy sooooooo really sorry.  Looks like IUI was not successful for any of us. You have great bouncebackability - thats good.
IVF has to be the way to go now and if you think about it, apart from Libby (our little natural) we all managed on IVF so I'm hoping you will take your go- I really cant wait for you to experience it all and I know you will.

Where is Libby - is she a mummy to 2 yet?

DC  - you've been lucky the weather isn't too hot.  Any twinges yet - I remember getting really strong twinges for a while but cant remember if it was before my due date or after - should have written it down.  Hey,  I could look up my old posts, just thought of that.
Pri- looks like the little one is keeping you busy?  How's it all going are you getting used to it yet?  Is he showing his character yet?

I have something horrible to tell you.  I had a bit of flu and we thought Leyla may have caught it from me so we took her to the GP but she wasn't happy and referred us to A&E.  After waiting from 6pm till 10:30 and with only another child waiting too we were finally seen.  By then Leyla had a high temperature and the nurse went to get some Calpol after asking Leyla's weight - I told her 141bs.
Now I have only ever given it to the baby once and that was the night before, so I knew it was only 2.5ml. when the nurse came back with this syringe full of Calpol I questioned it - she said it was fine for her - 8.5ml.  Again when the paediatrician came to see Leyla I questioned the amount and he looked at her notes, checked her weight and said thats fine for 14 kg and left the room.  DH said he heard the Dr say Kg and not lbs but I presumed it was a slip of the tongue and just double checked when the DR returned.  He said yes, Kg and my face must have gone white - DR, SHE'S ONLY 14lbs I shouted.  He checked her notes again and said the nurse had made a mistake. I had to get out of there before I lost it.  The nurse had made a mistake but he was a paediatrician and should have known that a 2 month old could not have been the weight of a 3 year old - they had nearly overdosed her.  If I had not given her the Calpol the night before I would never have questioned it and I cant think what could have happened.
We have waited so long for Leyla and been through so much and I am so angry that our doctors and nurses can be not only negligent but stupid. I had little trust in them before now I have zero!  I dont want to worry new mums and mums to be but please please please always double check that doctors have the correct weight of baby written down.

Claudia


----------



## as220375

Good God Claudia - is she OK?


----------



## claudiaderi

Yes, she is.  I never gave her the medication.  Her flu is still around but then again so is mine!  
I have to say the incident has made me a bit jumpy and I have become a bit of a worrier with her now.  I keep holding her and crying which is not good for her to see. 
She was crying hysterically today and I over reacted thinking she must have been in pain and then panicked when I saw her runny nose had blood in it.  We were in the car and I know it was wrong but she was so hysterical that I lifted her out of her car seat to calm her down and comfort her. When we got home I gave her a dummy and  she eventually fell asleep. I guess she was tired and needed her dummy but I'm sure if it had been a week ago I'm sure I would have reacted differently.
Dont like this 'worry' feeling. 
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi everyone

Ottilie Grace was born at 5.24am on Wed 18th at a dainty 6 pounds 11oz. She is an absolute angel and perfect in every way! Sorry for not posting sooner - you know how it is - DH tried but couldn't work it out.
Labour was predictably much faster than last time and tough as she was spine to spine (official term OP) so very painful. At one point she got very stuck under my pubic bone and heart rate started to fluctuate etc. They called the consultant in to prep for a C section and that was all the incentive I needed - she was out 20 mins later with a great deal of determined pushing! Think it looked a bit gruesome though as DH fainted whereas last time he coped very well - poor him!
I had forgotten how much I truly love the newborn stage - good job I have had fertility problems or I would have 6 children by now!
Zac coping well - very protective of her which is lovely.

Jazzy - so so sorry to hear about the Tx this month. You are being a trooper but I know how hard it must be. IUI sucks doesn't it. I agree with Claudia - onwards to IVF which seems to have had better results all round. Well done on the ball fundraising - you are such a star.

Claudia  - horrible experience at the hospital - poor you! I know I keep saying this but everything you are feeling is so normal - mothers would kill for their babies and its a huge emotional responsibility. On the subject of her seeing you in a panic or upset, I really wouldn't worry about this. Children need to see and experience the full range of emotions and as long as its occasional rather than all the time the odd hysterical moment wont have any effect on them other than exposing them to the normal world. You are doing brilliantly and her photos are wonderful!

DC - so excited for you now its so close. Cant wait to meet your little one through you! Rest up and make sure DH spoils you these last few days.

Pri - hows it going?

Will try to upload a photo and a new ticker although brain is scrambled egg at the moment!


----------



## claudiaderi

CONGRATULATIONS!    She is an absolute beauty.  Who does she look more like?
Poor you with the labour - sorry but you made me laugh about your DH fainting - THEY THINK THEY'RE THE STRONGER SEX - huh!
So glad Ottilie has finally arrived - we are all so very lucky.
Enjoy every moment - you of all of us know how quickly the time passes.

Claudia


----------



## DC

Congratulations Libby, she’s so beautiful!!!      I’m sorry the labour was hard but it sounds as thought you took it all in your stride, little trooper that you are, I had to have a giggle about DH fainting too bless him.   Enjoy these first few weeks, believe me you won’t have any rest afterwards because I’ll be bugging you for help on how it’s done! 

Jazzy, I’m so sorry about you BFN honey,  life just isn’t fair sometimes is it?  I agree with the others, onwards and upwards to the IVF now, it’s not a lot of fun but it’s definitely got a better success rate, even more so for you being part of this thread, we seems to have some kind of bizarre IVF luck   and I’m sure it’ll rub off on you.  Well done with the fund raiser, you’re such a star never stop doing good things for others, you time is definitely going to come I promise!! 

Claudia, I can’t believe how inept some medical staff seem to be!    I’m not surprised you were so affected by it, I’d have been the same.  As Libby says don’t worry about being over protective it’s completely natural for any mother, even more so fo us ladies who’ve waited so long for our little miracles.

Pri, how’s things with you, is the little man keeping you busy?

All’s fine here, just 5 more days till my due date and no real signs yet, baby I still 2/5 engaged but it might not fully engage until labour now.  I don’t know why but all along I’ve had a feeling I’ll be one of those people who goes to 42 weeks and then gets induced, so I still don’t quite feel like it’s imminent, I’ll be in for a shock if it all starts off naturally won’t I?  I’m quite excited to meet and hug my little one (although maybe not so little, the midwife thinks it’s at least 8lb!! ) and I’m getting much more uncomfortable and sleeping a lot less these days but otherwise I’m doing fine, and DH is being a complete star and totally taking care of me.  In fact everyone's being wonderful, my sister’s just been to visit and gave me a pedicure (well even if I look like a truck, with tree truck legs and feet my nails can look pretty!!) .

I’m off for my afternoon nap now, much love and hugs to you all
  
DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi

DC - you're doing so well.  It is very possible that you will go over as they say most first timers do but get yourself ready anyway.  Have you decided on pain relief?
I know this may sound strange but listening to you has made me feel broody all over again.  In fact I've missed being pregnant and want to do it all over again.  Am I mad?
Keep us updated DC I want to know about every twinge when it happens.

Hope everyone else is okay.

Claudia


----------



## claudiaderi

DC - anything yet?

Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi everyone

Ooooh DC - one day overdue - how are you feeling - large and keen to get on with it. Your baby will be here so soon - cant wait!

Pri - hope you are enjoying Kai - havent heard from you in a while but less worried than before! Update us when you can

Jazzy - need some news on your IVF plans - what is happening - have you got an appointment to discuss it yet?

Claudia - totally know what you mean about being pregnant again. My DH cannot believe me when I express similar emotions - he describes me as dangerously insane around babies! Midwife mentioned contraception to me a few days ago - remember that girls!!! I told her we werent going to bother and I think she considered me certifiable!!

Ottilie continues to be a wonderful girl and a brilliant time waster - how much time can you spend looking at one little person - in my case all day it seems.....

Love you all lots


----------



## DC

Hi Girls

Still nothing I’m afraid, I’m getting a little bit more uncomfortable and impatient now, but I’ve been really lucky to get this far without getting fed up I guess.

My blood pressure was a bit high earlier in the week but it was checked again today and is OK, so I’ve just got to wait until my hospital appointment on Tuesday and take it from there.  My community midwife seems to think they’ll do a  sweep   on Tuesday then book me in for induction the following week assuming nothing’s happened by then.  I’ve had a few AF type pains in the last few days but the midwife seems to think that’s because the head decided to unengaged (is that a word ) and has gone back to two fifths engaged again (little tinker), so it’s just the waiting game for me.

Libby it’s so lovely how in love you are with your little girl, she’s so beautiful.  Is Zac coping with having a new baby in the house?

Claudia I can kind of understand what you mean about being broody again, I was saying to DH last night, even though I’m ready to have the baby and have my body back now, I think I’ll really miss my bump and feeling the baby move and generally being pregnant.  I was going to ask you girls what you’re doing about contraceptives, which seems like a ridiculous thing to be thinking of after all this time, I can’t really decide what to do, because they never really found a reason for our infertility so it might be a bit of a risk to just do nothing, I definitely want more children but I think I’d like to have some time with this little one first.  It’s very bizarre to be thinking about these things isn’t it? 

Jazzy honey, I hope you’re doing OK, let us know your IVF plans soon.  A friend of mine (who I actually met on this site) found out she was pregnant this week with her second IVF , I’m so happy for her, I know it’ll happen for you too, I can just feel it.  I hope you’re not running around being too busy with work and exercise, take some time to chill and relax (and of course drink wine while you can  ).

Pri, long time no speak, I hope everything’s OK and your little man is just keeping you too busy to log on.

I’m off to put my feel up for a while and pray for some contractions, I’ll keep you posted girls.

Masses of love and hugs to you all     

DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi

We need some news.  Is there a little DC around yet?
Thinking about you, hon.
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi there

Just wanted to say I am thinking of DC too. Hope you are feeling ok honey.

Also Jazzy - what news with your tx?

Pri - everything ok - we havent heard from you in a while?

Claudia - what is your little girl doing this week?

Big   to everyone!


----------



## claudiaderi

Baby DC should be here now - hope all is going well.  We are all thinking about you and baby who I'm sure is keeping you busy. Hope you can give us some news soon.

Jazzy - whats happening with tx - have you decided to go ahead with IVF.  We are all here with loads of experience if you need it. 

Pri - you must be so totally in love with your little man - we haven't heard from you in ages.  Some pics please we need to see him.

Libby - how's your little girl?  Is it strange having a baby of a different sex after having looked after a boy for so long?  Has she changed much?

Leyla is getting bigger and bigger - I sometimes wonder if they must have used someone else's egg as I'm tiny .  (She has my ears) She now weighs over 16 pounds and my knees go whenever I go up the stairs. Poor thing has had a bit of a tummy bug and a really bad cough that sounds like she's barking. Its really scary when they get ill.

Have a great weekend girls.

Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Helloooooooooo Ladies !!!!

Hope you are all doing OK…first things first though….

Libby – Massive congratulations to you and DH on the safe arrival (well safe for you thank goodness…not for your poor DH…oh how I laughed, which I know is mean but I couldn’t help it ! ) of your beautiful girl Ottilie    !!!!!!She really is lovely and thank you so much for posting a picture of her, it was so lovely to come back on and see that. How is it all going, she sounds like she is being very good. How is Zac ? It has been such miserable weather that I should think that everyone is going a bit stir crazy !

Claudia – Thanks also for putting on a new picture of Leyla, she is so gorgeous ! I was furious when I read about your hospital trip though. That was appalling! I  can’t believe what you went through to get Leyla to have some numb skull not check what they were giving her ! How has she been since ?

Pri – long time no anything hun (huh who am I to talk, I haven’t posted for ages…sorry !) how are things  ?

DC- oh my goodness how excited am I to hear about the arrival of baby DC…is there any news…boy or girl…don’t keep us in suspenders for to long  !!

Life this end is all good. Work is fine, busy but good and I am enjoying the challenge of a newish role as we have merged our two major crime teams into one so I am now in charge of a lot more stuff…which I won’t bore you with. DH and I are off to New York on Wednesday (again….how cheeky !) for our 5th Wedding Anniversary and I can’t wait. Before we fly out though by pure coincidence I have a hospital appointment to talk about IVF with our Dr. Yes girls we are going for it  !! Excited and nervous all rolled into one but I know you guys will be around for support and advice which will be great. Can’t tell you how much I appreciate how great you have all been through all 6 goes of (stupid !) IUI. On to bigger and better treatment that is what I say ! We did actually think that it may have happened naturally this month as I was over 6 days late but the   turned up with a vengeance on Friday BOOOOOO !

Anyway apart from that we have been going out quite a lot, saw Snow Patrol in concert, who actually weren’t that great, and Athlete who were as always amazing ! Seen Hairspray which I can highly recommend and went and saw The Borne Ultimatum last night which was brilliant….I was worryingly finding Matt Damon strangely attractive in that…don’t worry I’ll speak to the Dr about it on Wed  ! 

Anyway my lovelies I will raise a glass of something to each and everyone to you and our beautiful new arrivals in NYC  ! Let’s hope I come back with some top star spot stories !!

Loads of love to you all and sorry for being such a cr*p FF recently !! 



Jazzy xxxxxx


----------



## DC

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the long absence, I forgot to give DH my log on details so he could update you.  On the 10th August (2 weeks ago wow!!) I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy, it was quite traumatic and ended in an emergency section but was worth every second.  He was 10lb (no wonder I was uncomfortable) and his name is Joseph James.  He's already the apple of my eye and I can't believe how much I love him nothing quite prepared me for it!!  Had a few bad days with the baby blues and settling into a feeding pattern (as you can imagine he's a hungry little thing) but I'm doing fine now and starting to heal quite well (mentally as well as physically) from the section.  I'll sort out some photos for you all when I get a second.

I haven't had chance to read back on your posts so I hope you're all well, I'll catch up properly later I promise.

Can I just say a huge thank you to you all for being so wonderful and seeing me through this journey I honestly don't know how I'd have made it this far without you.  Don't think it's over yet though I'll be needing lots of parenting advice too!!

Love and masses of hugs to you all

DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah

DC - so thrilled for you about Joseph - what a whopper - 10LB!!!!!! Ottilie hasnt reached that weight and she is 5.5 weeks - thank goodness they gave you a c section - think you might never have recovered otherwise. So pleased to hear you are so in love with him - its magical! Cant wait to see the photos. Many many congrats to you and your DH - feel all   again but in a good way - must be those hormones!

Jazzy - in NYC again - you are such a jet setter - I am now living my travel life vicariously through you and let me tell you its great! Interested to hear about the 6 days late thing. This happened to me the month before I got pregnant with ottilie and my acupuncturist said that is often his experience whne ladies get pregnant so who knows ...you may not need that IVF after all with the help of a little romance in NYC.....   If you do then I cant wait to hear about it but unlike the others I wont be any help apart from in the old 2ww. Well done too on your promotion - cant believe how much you have achieved this year - you are fab!

Pri - worried about you darling - all ok?

Claudia - need some more pics of your lovely daughter - big hugs to you and her.

Away for a week now girlies - at center parcs with my children (still get a kick out of saying that!). Somewhat less glam than Jazzy but Zac will love it!

Big hugs!


----------



## Libby Hannah

Quick ps from me - thought it might amuse you all to know that Zac has taken to calling his sister Broccoli! He loves her and so far there is no evidence of jealousy but i guess this is his little way of reminding us he is still very cute too!!!!


----------



## claudiaderi

CONGRATULATIONS to DC and DH!!!!!

Fantastic news cant wait to see the pics.  The set is nearly complete.
10lb wow - and I thought Leyla was born big.  Sorry to hear that it was all a bit traumatic and dont worry about the c section within a week or so you wont feel it much. 
Take care of yourself - its very easy the first few weeks to neglect yourself as there doesn't seem to be time even to go to the loo. 
Are you b/feeding.  I remember you saying you were a bit worried about it all.

Anyway enjoy little Joseph and give him a big kiss from his Auntie Claudia.

Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Ladies

Just a really quick one from me tonight.......honest !!

Massive Congratulations (along with a very loud Ouch for a 10 pounder !!!!!!!) to you DC and your lovely DH !!!     !!!

I am absolutely thrilled to hear of Joseph's safe arrival and very tearful (like Libby in a good way !!) to hear how much you clearly love him already. I am so so happy for you, it is just so right !!!

Will look forward to updates as and when you get a chance.

Libby and Claudia - hope you are both OK too...love Zac calling his baby sister after a vegetable...made me chuckle no end !!

Pri - honey really starting to worry now where for art thou 

Will do a proper update soon, I promise....we is going private for IVF so could start as early as Oct !! We have got a few blood tests to do in between now and then ....and Libby I am loving your optimism on the natural front....me and DH will do our best   !!

Love and hugs to you all...especially our new arrival !

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Jazzy so glad to hear  you are going ahead with the IVF - have you chosen the hospital?  Do you know what blood tests you have to have?  Cant wait for you to start - I'm mad but I still get excited about it all.  Please Please take it easy though when you start with your IVF - you want to give yourself the best possible chance of it working so your body must be relaxed and rested - (maybe avoid any marathons around that time  .  
Keep us updated on everything
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

just a quick note for Jazzy - sooooooooooooooo excited about you starting IVF. One of my best friends is also doing IVF in Oct so i will have two of you to congratulate    when those pee sticks come up with two lines! cant wait and do take Claudia's advice - she knows what she is talking about and has the baby to prove it!!!!

Lots of


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Ladies

Just a quick Sunday morning update from me. Hope that you are all well and all your little ones are keeping you busy and happy !

Claudia and Libby thank you so much for the advice and I absolutely promise to take it easy once we start....no marathons Claudia...honest  ! The closest I have got is a 10k in November but we will see if I even do that. Actually thinking about it realistically DH and I might just wait until the new year....new year, new start and all that as I don't think it is possibly to have treatment in Oct as we have to have a series of initial blood tests.....again !! DH is then away a lot in Nov with work and Dec is always mad so maybe it would be sensible to wait for Jan....any words of wisdom always greatfully recieved !

Off to see The Police (no jokes ladies !) at Twickenham tonight so looking forward to that.

Anyway on a course for the next 3 days so need to go and pack my bags,. Loads of love to you all.

Jazzy xxxxxx

P.S. Any sign os Pri yet...I am really quite worried about her now.


----------



## Pri769

Hi all

Please, please forgive me for not being around - we were in america for my brotehr in laws wedding and then had a problem with our computer when we got back - no excuse really?

DC - Congratulations hun - 10lb ?  Wow - I thought Kai was big... at 7lb 4oz..  So how ar eu both - how's motherhood?

Jazzy - Hey hun, so glad to hear u'll be going for IVF - it will def be first time round for u - I can feel it..so do u have any dates as to when u will start - How was NY (again) - so jealous...  

Libby - So how is 'Broccoli' ?  bless zac...  How are u coping with them both ?

Claudia - How's Leyla hun ?  Getting big I bet...

Kai is now 14 weeks (I think) - definitely getting bigger and keeping mummy very busy - Im enjoying being a mum so much - I still look at him sometimes and think - are u really mine ?? Its amazing the love u feel      

Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah

hello girlies

Pri - so lovely to hear from you and glad all is well. kai looks so grown up - all that hair! What a beautiful boy

Claudia - what is Leyla doing now - cant beleive she is 5 months  - fantastic!

DC - how are you enjoying Joseph? Its about your stage when the real tiredness kicks in so do take care of yourself and have a few PJ days!

Jazzy - cant believe you are making us wait until the new year for your TX - oh the suspense - not sure I can cope!

All is well here. Ottilie continues to get more gorgeous by the day - lots of smiling and baby chat now which is engaging DH who doesnt enjoy the teeny stage as much as I do! Zac is fine with her - proud brother!!! He started school this term which was mind blowing for me - cant believe we are at that stage already - being a July baby too he goes young. He is loving it which is such a relief. Obviously i cried when he went off in his uniform the first day! 

So - have to raise this just for the shock value - is anyone thinking about another one yet!! Apparently quite a lot of ladies who have IVF go on to have a natural BFP after their 1st IVF so if you thought you were safe without contraception then think again    

Big hugs to everyone


----------



## claudiaderi

If I weren't so bloody tired - I possibly would be!!!!!

Been away for a couple of weeks - we were supposed to have Leyla christened in DH's home town in Florence but unfortunately his brother died unexpectedly when we were out there.  It was awful.  Poor bloke was only 46 and he had pancreatic cancer but was doing so well with his treatment but suddenly took a turn for the worse. 
Funny, during that sad time Leyla's character really started to show and was the most adorable smiley baby, cheering everybody up. She was so well behaved and hardly ever cried but since we got back on Sunday she is not herself. DH thinks she must be missing all the attention - maybe.  But she has also been waking up every hour so we are exhausted - hence my response above.

Ditto what Libby said about having to wait for Jazzy's tx next year. I do admire your patience though.

Libby - yes Leyla is now 5 months but she is so huge that she is in 9-12month clothes - she is 20lbs! 

We look a bit weird together - I look like her babysitter as I'm quite petite and she looks half my size already! I also started giving her solids this week which has been fun. She gets so excited as she sees the spoon approaching her mouth. I know they say to start at 6months but as she was 2 weeks late being born I guess its okay -plus she was beginning to snatch food from my hands!  I've bought the GF guide on weaning, which has been rated very well compared to her other 'famous' book.  So far so good but we are only on baby rice and pureed pears at  the moment - carrots are coming this weekend - whoopee!

So how are all the other babies doing? 

Pri so glad u are okay - we were getting worried.  Blimey Kai does look older than what he is - how is he behaving?

DC - what about your little one- (or not so little). Is he still big? 
We need more pics girls!!

Have a great weekend.
Claudia


----------



## Pri769

Hi

Claudia - so sorry to hear about your BIL - that's awful..    Glad Leyla is doing well, sounds like she really is getting big - bless.. So she's enjoying her solids now?  We still got a couple of months to go - looking forward to it but at the same time, its so scary, they grow up so quick...

Libby - Nice to hear both of your gorgeous little ones are doing well too... Cant believe Zac has started school, bless him... How's he finding it?

Jazzy - how u getting on hun...

We're just keeping really busy as always, seems like there's always so much to do.. We go baby yoga on Tuesdays, Music class on wed am and get together with the nct girls and babies every other wed pm, and meet my friend on Fridays who also had a little boy 3 weeks after me..

TC
Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi girls - I'm so tired (so why am I on the PC instead of in bed?) 
Just been watching that series Bringing up Baby - anyone seen it? About the different concepts of raising babies in the 50s, 60s and 70s methods. Funny how the most important thing was how to get baby to sleep thru the night and its true it seems to be the first question I ask other mothers these days.  Probably cos Leyla does not sleep thru in fact I haven't had an undisturbed night in nearly 6 months, not that I'm complaining but  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhI need some sleep before I go   plus now DH is ill so got to look after him too and Leyla on my own.
How are you girls doing regarding nights?

Hope you are all doing well and getting some sleep. 
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hi Ladies

Just a very quick one from me as computer at home is playing up (when do they ever work fine ??!!) so on quickly before going home from work.

Just to say that I am really glad you are all doing so well (if not tired !) and that I promise to do a proper update soon.  Caludia so sorry to hear about your poor DH's brother that is awful and the wierdest thing is that exactly the same thing has happened to one of the guys I work with brothers and at the same time....the surname isn't Clay by any chance is it....I was freaked out when I read your post as I have been talking to the guy I work with about his poor brother.

Thanks for all your lovely messages of support...and Pri it is so great to see Kai he is soooo beautiful !!

Well ladies the news is that we have decided not to keep you in suspenders (!!) and are going to try and do a private treatment before Christmas (just found out the my SIL is pregnant and have decided that we really can't wait around...would be great to be off when she is !!). Got our first IVF consultation on Friday so watch this space.

Oooooddles of love to you all I will try not to be so c*ap and do a proper update soon !!!

Jazzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Yeaaaaaaaaah         Jazzy is starting her tx.  I'm soooo glad.  I really wanted to tell you to hurry up and get a move on   but didn't want you to think I was interfering.  Oh I'm so excited for you plus you really do need to experience sleep deprivation one day - there's nothing like it - no wonder they use it as a form of torture!

I want to know everything - so post as soon as you can after your appt.

Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Ahhhh Claudia bless you      !!!

Thank you sooo much for your lovely message.....and you know you can tell me to hurry up or in fact whatever you want...I have rhino skin and would never be offended, especially not by people who I know only want the best for me !!

The appointment went OKish....I think that since we made up our mind to go for it before Christmas we have been really positive and when we went for our consultation we were told that because of where I am in my cycle that we can't start until the New Year because the clinic is shut for Christmas !! Not a good start as I came a little bit close to blowing my stack and said " You mean you are telling me that I am about to fork out £5,000 odd pounds so you lots can leave for Christmas on 18th December !! " the Dr then replied well even people like Mr Murdoch (I think he meant the millionaire !!) have to have a break at Christmas. I was not a happy bunny by this point and ranted back " Well if you got murdered at Christmas I would work every day and I don't even get any bl*ddy overtime !!"     which in fairness to the Dr was probably a bit lost on him seeing as he doesn't know what I do for a living....thankfully he didn't see it as a threat of me murdering him     !!

Anyway it all went a bit downhill from there really as when he explained the process to me and what they expected to see at each stage it finally dawned on me what a massive thing it is that we are asking our bodies to go through, we are basically saying "hey body please fight every urge you have to follow your normal cycle and do the exact opposite" and at that point I just burst into tears....all rather embarrassing really !! The Dr, Nurse and DH were all very sweet about it and after a couple of minutes I was fine but I kind of zoned out after that....so I am totally going to be relying on you lots for my medical tips       !!

I know you guys have all been through it and I absolutely take my hat off to you    ! I don't know how you did it...but don't worry I am not pulling out I just need to get my head around the whole wrongness of what the drugs do...but I know it is to make a right !

So my lovelies the update is not much update really, we are being referred to the Bridge Clinic for a consultation there and then we can start when other people aren't too busy taking bl*ody holidays   !

In the meantime we are hopinf for a little of Libby's magic to rub of on us...any tips Libby   ??

But enough of the ranting how are you guys ? Gorgeous weather this weekend I thought, I love days that are sunny and bright but cold...in fact I just love Autumn !

Also I don't think there has been enough fantasy man chat around here lately (and no, DH's and your boys don't count !!) any for Patrick Dempsy the dishy Doc from Grey's Anatomy.....or the Dr Suresh in Heroes on BBC2...now we are talking !!!  

Loads of love 

Jazzy xxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Oh Jazzy, its perfectly normal to feel the fear that you are experiencing. I believe its probably a mixture of disappointment too, that you have had to end up having to do this to your body.  You will be ok.  I cried too, but then I just got on with it. The only bit of good advise my mum gave me was that the result of what I was doing to myself was what was important - a baby. You need to keep that in focus and then the whole thing will seem easier.  With me I saw every injection as being a step closer to me having my baby and I never stopped believing it would happen.  
I know, if you think about what the drugs are doing to your system it can be a bit daunting but I would try and not dwell on it too much, after all if you think about it, the Pill screws up your system too and millions of women take that.  Plus if it was dangerous we wouldn't be able to do it. The important thing to remember is that to cope with everything you are doing to your body, it must be in tip top condition. I know I keep banging on about that but you want to give yourself the best possible chance to succeed so you dont have to repeat the whole thing again. 
You say you are being referred to the Bridge Clinic, I got a letter from my old clinic who are moving to a different area and that the Bridge Clinic would be moving to their old site - Holly House Hospital. Is that where you will be treated? Shame they are not available at Christmas - what about weekends?
I know you will be okay, Jazzy just keep ii in focus.  I was talking to my DH today and I cried when I recalled how I used to fear that I was born never to be a mother but I was so crazy determined that I never gave up- and I'm do glad.  You really will have to experience that joy ( and sleepless nights). 
Let us know the clinics protocol on the treatment so we can all see if it is like one of ours and we will be able to advise better.

Now to more important matters - I'm having serious fantasy men withdrawal symptoms. No  Michael from Prison Break, no Sawyer from Lost ...life is so dull.  Dont know your Fantasy men, Jazzy, gonna have to take a look.

Anyway speak soon.

NEARLY FORGOT..............Leyla slept the whole night last night without waking and till 7:30am - first time ever in nearly 6 months - could not believe it.  I slept a whole night - wow.


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi ladies

Claudia - I am so sorry about your BIL. It is devastating news, even with a long term illness. I hope your DH is coping. Great news about Leyla sleeping through - now she has proved she can do it for one night it may be time to get a teensy bit tough on her to make her continue - all depends whether you can listen to your babe cry - I do have friends who simply cannot bring themselves to do it but if you can, even a bit, it will help. I can share more on this with you but maybe not on open forum - everyone will think I am horrible! Love the weaning stage and dont worry about starting early - if she is hungry you need to do it- its so cute - next thing she will be grabbing the spoon and lobbing it at you - happy days!

Jazzy - hurrah     you are on your way. So sorry to hear that your appointment was upsetting - i think its really hard when you have so much emmotion invested in this stuff and the clinicians dont always really get that! My doctor certainly didnt! Cant help you on IVF but I did have injectable drugs for IUI and I think as Claudia says you have to look at the end result and forget about the journey. No-one deserves a positive result on this more than you - I am convinced it will happen! With you all the way with whatever support you need my lovely!

Pri - glad to hear all is going well. Your schedule of activities made me feel guilty! I did all that stuff with Zac but this time round its a little different - ottilie gets to watch me doing chores or playing with Zac a lot! I guess she will survive! Your little boy is very lucky to have you - I bet you are a fabulous mummy!

DC - what news darling?

All is good here. Ottilie very smiley so DH is now more interested (!). Zac is learning to read and finally learning to use a pen which he has had no interest in to date - definitely at the abstract end of our art currently - best not to get insulted at his drawings of mummy and daddy    This week is half term which is bliss as it means we can all have a bit of a lie in and not the mad rush to get everyone ready and out the door for the school run! Loving autumn too Jazzy - loads of sun, crisp days and crunchy leaves - bliss


----------



## claudiaderi

Hope everyone is okay - you've all been pretty quiet. 

So jazzy, have you made any decisions yet?
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello My Lovelies......God I miss you guys when I don't post for a while !

Claudia and Libby thank you so much for your (as ever !) amazing advice   what would I do without you guys  ?

So cool that Leyla (still absolutely loving that name) slept through the night...get her going all 'grown up' on us. She is so beautiful, we need more photos though !

Libby - really lovely to hear that Ottilie is doing so well and maybe Zac could use that abstract artistic streak to draw a picture of his baby sister for the site    ?

DC, Pri - where are you guys ? How is it all going...I demand you post to take my mind of treatment   !

Well the good news is is that I have started to come to terms with the whole drug situation and am now in a much happier place. Claudia thank you so much for your idea on focus, I am going to embrace that one and stay as positive  and as determine to get pregnant as you did...god knows I can a stubborn cow about other things in my life so maybe I ought to realign my priorites   !

Well the big news is is that I am finally off to the FBI at the end of this month (you guys have got your very own Clarice Starling on your hands !) only for 3 days to have a look at a few departments but I am pee my pants excited. I have even managed to convince DH that it is a shame to go all the way across the Atlantic just for 3 days and that it would be really much more sensible to go somewhere first to get over the jet lag...say NEW YORK...again   ! Actually personally I think I am doing a public service as one of my friends from work who has been having a horrid divorce and who has never been to NYC is coming with me before I fly to Washington to "go all the way to the FBI...Clarice   " !

Never been to Le Grande Pomme that time of year and it is going to be sooooo Christmassy ! And it is really close to Thanksgiving to...even better...pumpkin pie (arama !).

Anyway my lovelies must dash I have to go fantasy man shopping for Claudia as I have been slacking this week ! 

Loads of love to you all and thank you for your constant support and friendship, I can't tell you how much it means to me.  

Jazzy xxxxx


----------



## Pri769

Hi all 

Sorry for being such a rubbish 'FF' again

Jazzy - Excellent news that you are going for IVF soon, sorry about the hospital being such Axxx's - It is awful when u spend so much money and heartache in something and they cant even be bothered to provide us with the service, its as if we can book in our bodycloscks around their holidays       
The main thing is that when you do start in the new year you get the biggest and best present that u deserve
Remember hun it worked for me first time, and I got every faith it will work for u too...xx
I know Ive not been very good with logging on, but I will try and be here for u more... I will also pm u my email address so if I'm not on for a while u can email me and I will be there for u..  

Claudia - That's excellent news about Leyla sleeping thro, every baby is different - I've been quite fortunate as Kai has been sleeping through from 7.30-8pm until 7-7.30am for a few wks now...Altho I did have to put him on a strict'ish routine for 2 weeks as I was surviiving on two hours sleep a night for the first 5 wks... Now he has formed his own routine and it works great..

Libby - hope Zac and Ottillie are both well, dont feel guuilty about not doing as much with the little one - being a mother of two is a great... and they have each other to pass time...xx

DC - How are u hun ?

Kai is doing well, 20 wks old already - he is a real angel, so good and always smiling and playing.. I have been so busy as our rental home is being sold so we have been looking for somewhere to buy (fortunately we have now found somewhere) but all of my time has gone into searching and viewing I feel like i have been neglecting Kai..  But we should be in our new home for Xmas

Are any of u on www.********.com ?  If so I will pm my email address so u can add me as a friend, have lots of pics of Kai on the re- easier to put up as there is no size restriction and I'm a little useless at that...

anyway tc all and speak to u soon...

pri...xx


----------



## claudiaderi

How's everyone doing? Are u lot busy Xmas shopping.  Its going to be a special Xmas for all of us this year, those of us who have the best present already and Jazzy who has the New Year to look forward to - make the most of those boozy Xmas parties (even tho my sensible head says 'in moderation' - we want that body in tip top condition).
Pri - how lucky are you! Cant believe your little one sleeps so well, I would love that.  I find it to be one of the most difficult things to deal with when they dont sleep well.
Libby- how are you and how's your perfect little family?  Can we have some more pics, please. Is your little girl getting a bit of a character now?  Is she a good girl?
DC - Is Joseph keeping you busy?  Is he still a big boy - how much does he weigh now?  Leyla is huge- her weight is that of a 1 year old  but she's not fat, really, however the HV keeps going on about her being a bit on the large side.  I dont feed her chocolate for goodness sake.  She has ruined my back tho  
Libby - wanted to ask some advice from you as you have loads of experience   Leyla is going thru a rather teenage like phase at the moment.  She has learnt to grunt when she wants/ doesn't want something and gets angry when she doesn't get her own way - I know this grunting is her only form of communication but she does it till she goes red in the face sometimes.  Should I say 'no' or just ignore it?  Also she seems to have developed an aversion to the pushchair - she refuses to stay in it and cries so hard.  I cant go out anymore   Its not that is uncomfortable as she does the same in the stroller. She just doesn't want to be confined in it- she kicks like mad to get out.  I dont know what to do - I thought this behaviour with the pushchair is something that happens later on not at 6 months!  I feel like a prisoner in my own home.  She loves being out she just doesn't want to be in the pram.  Any knowledge on this?  
Luv you all
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Good Lord Ladies...no updates for almost a month...those little ones are obviously doing a grand job of keeping you all busy !!  

Pri - any luck with the house,are you in ? Have you stayed in the Reigate area ? Kai is such a fantastic little boy letting you get all that sleep, he is soooo cute in his photo too...I just want to pick him up out of that picture and give him a huge hug ! Really glad that things are going so well for you.

Claudia - you poor thing any more developments with the pushchair situation ? It must be a nightmare having to stay in although the way the weather has been recently I can think of worse things   ! I wonder what has caused her to do that ? I bet Libby will be forthcoming with some great advice ...c'mon Libby !

DC - where are you hun, is everything OK ?

Libby - how are plans for your lovely Christmas with two small children ? Bet things have been manic !! What are you planning on doing ?

Well ladies the big news on this front is that I start down regulating tomorrow (Christmas Eve...must be a sign...all I need is a donkey and a manger.....Oh God that sounds sooo wrong...maybe I ought to add DH to that mix too   !!! ) So that should mean somewhere between mid to late mid Jan I should (hopefully  ) have some lovely embies put back and then the dreaded 2WW can begin.....need you guys to be on your best FF behaviour for that one     ! Until then I am carrying on as normal...don't worry Claudia I have been very reserved at the Christmas parties this year and even sat the main one out ... you would have been so proud ! I am now in a totally happy place about the whole drug situation and generally am feeling very positive and excited about the whole thing....bring on the last bean to join the FF clan is what I say !!

Anyway in the meantime I just wanted to say thanks again for all being such superstars this year, couldn't have got through it without you   ! Have a truly wonderful Christmas with your lovely DH's and your beautiful babies and may next year bring you all, health, happiness and love ! Merry Christmas...with much love   !

Oooooo Pri - I forgot to say...I am on ******** !!! I think that I am the only Sam Robins on there so go and check it out (and be my friend  ), the picture is of me being silly on a ski slope, in case you can't find me.....and come on you guys get with the ******** revolution, it is mad !!

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Helloo everybody

Not even going to go there with the apologies - its shockingly long since I have posted!!!! Felt a little low at the 4 month stage - exactly the same thing happened with Zac - not particularly serious but I know now just to sit it out and not have too much contact with people otherwise everyone goes off the deep end thinking it is full blown pnd and I dont deserve that much sympathy for a couple of weeks of grouchiness!! Anyway - cool and groovy now and had the most wonderful Christmas with my family. Zac was excited beyond imagination and I was all emmotional having Ottilie too - magic!!

Jazzy - just so thrilled you have started your treatment!!! need a timetable my darling as i am the ignorant one on this stuff - what are the next steps and when - wetting myself with excitement!

Pri - great to hear things are all ticking along so well - how was your Christmas?

DC - hope you and Joseph are thriving lovely girl - send us some news soon!

Claudia - sorry to hear about the pushchair thing. I am not sure that what I can say will be particularly revolutionary but my inclination would be to persist in the interests of getting out and having a life! She cant walk yet(presumably?) so in a sense you dont have a choice. I know its heart breaking when they are being really assertive and you need to do the opposite but to be house bound with a little one is a bad thing. If she creates and people look then stuff them! We were all babies once. If you find it distressing then can i suggest you switch on your ipod for 5 minutes until she stops? Will put you in a more zen state if nothing else and make it easier to cope. above all a couple of things to remember:
1. her strong will is a good thing - she will not have any problems facing the world even though it may mean battles for you now. 
2. All these things are a phase - in fact she may already have stopped doing it given how shockingly long it is since I have posted. once the phase is over you will wonder what you were worried about. Zac went through about 3 months when he was 2 of biting every child he met - at the time I was desperate about it and now i think well thats life - if they werent so special we wouldnt worry so much.

We have decided to try for another little one starting in jan - au naturel for the moment so I amy not give you updates in quite the way that Jazzy will   but wanted to let you know all the same as you are such good mates!!!

Happy New Year to all and lots of   to jazzy!!


----------



## Pri769

Hi guys

Hope u all had a lovely xmas.. and happy new year to u all !!

Jazzy cant believe u'll be starting your tx again very soon, just around the corner now?

Libby - Excellent news that you're trying again... we're thinking about starting mid year - see how we go, they say you're more likely to fall naturally in the first year dont they ?

Claudia - How's Leyla doing hun ?  Not sure if it will work now, but we had different toys etc attached to Kai's car seat and pushchair when he didnt like it too much.. he loves it now..

We bought a house and moved the week before xmas, so has been completely manic.. Kai's not too good at the moment either.. poor little bubba has been so bad, he even sounds different - doesnt even have the energy to cry, just this really cute whinge.. He keeps throwing up when coughin too, not even liking his food now
Its horrible when little ones are ill, I feel so uselss - its his first cold in 6 months...

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi girls, so nice to log on to see loads of posts. Have been away for a few weeks to visit DH's family and stay with them over xmas and New year. Usually have a great time but they have just sold their lovely house and are renting whilst looking for a new one and this house was too big for them and so cold - I actually wore flannel pjs in bed - very sexy!

Jazzy cant believe its happening I'm so excited for you. If you ever need to ask anything you can email me as I pick up emails most days. Are you taking your folic acid, if not you should start really. How are you feeling - any side effect? Remember this is a journey to getting your baby so nurture yourself and treat your body like its already pregnant, the more you believe in it the better state of mind you will be in and so better chance of it working. Look after yourself and be excited about this journey. Sorry if I waffle on but I so want it to happen for you. 
Are you injecting or sniffing for your down reg? Keep us posted.

Libby - cant believe it - your gonna try for no3 wow. Out of curiosity - how many do you want? I wish I had time to have a bigger family but I feel time is running out - I've just turned 37 and I know thats not past it yet but it would have been nice to have left it a couple of years in between - but hey, its wasn't for want of trying! I'm also gonna try again this year but I really hope that it will come naturally but if not will have to go down the IVF route again - feel very dubious that we will be lucky again as it would be fourth go and fourth pregnancy and we were slightly against the odds to as it was. Keep us updated and we will be here for you.

Gosh looks like 2008 is gonna be all of us at it again - *Pri* - you going to be trying too. I figured out that it is better to have a winter baby as you make most of the summer days when they are older. Like now Leyla's 8 months (yes, its true) I feel it would be so nice to take her out to the park and enjoy the outdoors with her now she is noticing more. The days are so miserable you dont even feel like going out. It would be nice to be able to plan it but from past experience I think we just need to just get going. I will probably wait till I get back to work in April.

DC - how you doing girl? Is the little one keeping you busy - let us know how you are otherwise we will start worrying - you know what we're like.

By the way has everyone's tummy gone down? I still look pregnant especially before AF and people have even asked! I think having a big baby and having suffered with OHSS probably made me stretch quicker and bigger than most but thought it would have gone back by now. Got nothing to wear and still wearing clothes from pregnancy. Also Leyla is huge 11kg and when I hold her she rests on my belly so probably stretching the muscle even more. I suppose i should start exercising especially if we go for no2 otherwise there will be no going back.

Here's to lots of babies for 2008!

Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello My Lovelies

How are we all...lovely to see lots of posts.

Libby hope things have cheered up for you a bit...touch of the winter blues maybe ? Can't believe you are all getting ready to go for your second...or third child...that is so cool !!!

Claudia, thanks for all your great advice. You will be pleased to know that I am taking it and doing all that I think I should. No drinking a bit of exercise and lots of chilling out...ooo yes and folic acid   ! Thanks for the offer of e-mail too...I am sure I will take you up on it !

Pri - you sound like you have had a hectic one what with the move and christmas...you must be worn out ! Great to see you on ******** though !

DC - where are you hun ? So much for us to tell you...hope you are OK, big   !!

Well all is very good indeed this end. Down regging went really well, no side effects (thank the Lord as I was terrified of the drugs giving me a beard and turning me into the b*tch from hell....but not as worried as DH was   !!) I sniffed to down reg Claudia and have started stimulating through injections. The down reg scan was good showing a really thin linning and 7 potential follies...at least I think that is what they said, they said there were 5 on my left and 2 on my right which gives them an indication of how I will respond to the stimming...so I guess they are the start of follies ?? Any one know ?

Got another sccan on Tuesday and one Friday with egg collection estimated week commencing 21st Jan....I am seriously excited about this as it feels like we are actually doing something proper this time....mentally I am determined to make this work first time !

Will let you know more when I do but in the meantime wrap up warm and take care of those gorgeous bubbas for me !!



Loads of love 

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Jazzy, thats great news about the follies - good response to the drugs and thats just the start.  You will probably end up with loads more but some of those will be too immature to use so the fact that you already have seven is good news. As you carry on with the scans they will measure them each time and probably identify the follies which will be the best ones to collect. Some will hide behind others so you will usually end up collecting more than expected. Have they said if you will have local or general anesthetic for retrieval? 

Also do you know what your clinic's procedure is once you have embryos - do they put them back after 3 days or do they take them to blastocyst stage of 5 days. With the our last procedure I only ended up with 5 healthy embies in the end and their procedure is to take to blasto stage but if they see that they will not make it they put them in earlier.  Leyla was a three day embie but they took 2 to 5 days but decided to let them perish as they hadn't divided enough to survive.  To be honest I felt that they 'wasted' them and had they frozen them at day3 they may have had a chance to survive once put back in me and in their natural environment.  The clinic's arguement is that if they dont survive to blasto stage they would be unlikely to survive if used in a frozen cycle of IVF- so their saving you money and heartache.  Maybe.

Glad you are feeling really positive about this and I think its about time we had some twins on this board.   No pressure then.
Big hug
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Ladies !!

Claudia thank you soooo much for all your support and advice. Not sure what the policy is but they have said to us that if they are strong embies they will let them go to blastocyst stage, guess we will ahve to wait to see what they get and how good they are before they/we make a decision. Egg collection is being done under sedative for me...anything I should worry about ?

Scan tomorrow so will no doubt come straight back on and let you know the news !

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi Jazzy, good luck for the scan tomorrow - I'm sure you'll be fine. Regarding the sedative I've done both general and sedative and to be honest I was sooo scared about sedation but once I was in there to be honest it was like I was stoned ( not that I know about all that stuff  ) and it was fine.  You have control, so if you do feel uncomfortable they will up the dose. The docs and assistants are very good too - they chat to you to distract you and play music in the background to make it more relaxing.  Thats the most important thing - to be relaxed during retrieval. 
Water too, make sure you are drinking your 8 glasses of water a day especially now you are taking the meds. I'm a lousy water drinker but I bought myself a jug and would fill that up every day at work so I knew I had drunk my 8 glasses. I'm rubbish now - but it was for a good cause at the time. 
Not sure if you've been sedated before but make sure you have someone with you when you come out as you will feel very light headed but wont have the sickness that you can get with anesthetic. 
You'll be fine.
Speak soon
Claudia


----------



## DC

Hi Ladies

A million apologies for being AWOL for so long, the damn computer broke shortly after Joseph arrived and we’ve just got round to having it fixed, I know that’s no excuse, but I promise you ladies have been in my thoughts constantly.

Firstly Jazzy, I’m so glad I’m back online in time so see you thought the IVF, it sounds little it’s all going well so far, I hope the scan showed lots of lovely follies. At one point they counted 40 on one of my scans but lots of them were little and by the time we came to EC they got 10, which was still brilliant.  I’m keeping everything crossed for you honey, I know it’s the most manic rollercoaster you’ll ever be on emotionally as well as physically but it’ll all be worth it in the end I can feel it in my waters (the ones I’m still retaining in my big fat legs and fingers!!).  I had my EC under sedation and it was fine, in fact it might as well have been a general because I was completely knocked out, I have a memory of being taken into theatre and them putting my legs in stirrups and then them starting and me saying it hurts, they must have topped me up because the next thing I knew I was on the recovery ward with DH, asking him the same question 20 times.  I was more or less out of it for the rest of the day so it’s all a bit of a blur but that’s a good thing, you can’t get too stressed if it’s a blur.  The main advice I can give you is to have plenty of things planned for your 2ww, I know we’ve all been through hundreds of 2ww’s but the IVF one is a real killer, I’ve never been so stressed in my life, then the day before the test I became strangely calm, I just knew it hadn’t worked so I went to the travel agents and got all the brochures for exotic places and started planning my holiday, so I was in complete shock when it was positive.  The lesson being, don’t trust a damn thing that your body or mind does in that 2 weeks, I had no symptoms at all and was convinced it hadn’t worked and I was also convinced if I was pregnant I would just know, like some kind of intuition, and I couldn’t be more wrong.  I was also convinced I was having a girl all the way through my pregnancy until my beautiful boy arrived, so clearly the intuition thing is not one of my strengths when it comes to me.  It is a strength when it comes to other people though (I think we’ve talked about this before) and I just know it’s all going to work out fine for you. Keep us updated and let us know if you need anything.  If you want to drop me a PM with your mobile number we can keep you sane via text during the times logging on isn’t possible, you don’t have to but the offer’s there, I promise I’m a much better friend via text than e-mail!!

Claudia, I can’t believe lovely Leyla is 8 months old already, we’ll all be talking first birthday plans soon!!  Has she grown out of hating the pushchair yet?  Joseph’s the same with any outdoor clothing, his car seat and his pushchair, but luckily he can be easily distracted and forgets about it after a few seconds.  I hope she’s still sleeping through the night, I can’t believe how long you managed the sleepless nights, I was completely spoiled and he was sleeping through from 5 weeks, I put it down to him going onto formula milk.  Unfortunately the breast feeding didn’t work out, as much as I loved feeding him he couldn’t get enough and was constantly stresses so we had to start “topping him up” with formula then he didn’t like the mixture of breast and bottled milk so we ended up going completely to bottles when he was four weeks, and while he’s so much better and happier since then I constantly feel guilty for giving up breast feeding, looking back I’m sure there’s more I could have done to persevere but it was all so scary and I was very vulnerable in those first weeks, like every new Mum is.  Good luck for baby number two, 37 is young!! I’ll keep everything crossed that the natural route works this time.

Libby, trying for baby number 3 are you mad?  You go for it girl, I get the feeling you’d cope brilliantly with a huge brood, you’re such a natural mum.  Happy trying!!  God knows where you fine the time, we certainly don’t find much time for these luxuries at the moment, having said that Joseph is till in our room (yes you guesses it I’m one of those overly anal mothers who won’t leave him with anyone can’t bear the thought of him being in his own room yet.)  I loved you post for a while back saying the Zac has taken to calling his sister Broccoli, how cute!!  I bet your Christmas was magical with Zac being aware of everything and being excited and have you’re lovely Ottilie in your arms.

Pri, I hope little Kai is feeling better, it’s awful when they’re ill isn’t it, you’d rather be ill your self.  Moving house the week before Christmas with a baby, you are indeed wonder woman, we’re hoping to move house soon and the thought of the logistic with a baby is enough to almost put me off, not quite though.  Another one trying for another baby, you girls are so brave I’m not even contemplating it yet.

Things are wonderful with me, I can’t tell you how much I love being a Mummy, not that some days aren’t hard, but I just think about how lucky we are to have him on those days and it gets me through.  He’s five months old now and I love every second with him, we’ve just started weaning him and he’s loving the baby rice, he cries when it’s all gone bless him.  Surprisingly given that he was 10lb he’s not a particularly big baby he’s about average now, he had a few colds and viruses (which I naturally put down to him not being breast fed) which made him go off his food a bit so that seemed to slow him down, he’s got a cold at the moment bless him but he seems to be on the mend.  He’s flat out in his cot and I’m having a nice glass of wine while I type this and DH is down stairs listening to the Newcastle match, who said this having children malarkey was hard!!  The first few weeks were terrifying and I really struggled to come to terms with my delivery for a while, but it all seems like a distant memory now.  I’m still constantly overwhelmed by how much I love him and how fantastic he is, he wakes up singing at about 7 o clock most mornings and no matter how tired I am it just makes me smile.  Shifting the baby weight isn’t really happening, and Christmas didn’t help, so I’m trying to make an effort now (believe it or not the wine helps, half a glass the odd night stops me wanting to eat!!), my tummy is still horrible and saggy and the scar is a bit tender sometimes but I’m not complaining, it was all worth it.  Even though I know the first year is the best time to conceive again I think we’re going to wait a while longer, I feel as though I waited so long for Joseph I want to enjoy as much of him as I can without focussing on anything else, and while my pregnancy wasn’t hard, I was very uncomfortable and huge for an early stage which limited me and made it all consuming, so I’m not quite ready for that again yet.  I’m not sure we’d try any more tx if the natural route, didn’t work, I guess we’ll cross that bride if we get there, I just feel so lucky to have Joseph, I want to hang on to that for a while before getting back on the ttc rollercoaster again, does that make any sense? I can totally understand you girls wanting to try again sooner though, I always thought I’d be trying again by now, I guess it’s just one of those things you’ll never know until you get there.

Anyway enough of my war and peace length posts, I really have missed you all, and thought about you all the time.  Jazzy anything you need in the next few weeks you only need to ask honey, you’re in my thoughts constantly, and I know it’ll all be fine, I’m keeping everything crossed.

Love and hugs to you all

DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky

OHHHHH MY GOD DC !!!! I have missed you soooo much !! Welcome back ! Fabulous to hear all your news and you just sound like you are having a ball ! So glad that Joseph makes you sound happy. Where are the pictures  Need to see how lovely he is. Thanks for your lovely message too...will PM my mobile to all you girls...lord knows I need you all to keep me sane cause you are the only people who really get it !!

Claudia - as ever, great advice and support from you what would I do without you ? I am being a good girl and drinking lots of water and being a healthy eater....although my chocolate consumption has gone through the roof and I am never normally bad...oh well at least it isn't alcohol...haven't touched a drop since injections began and even before that it was very little...bet you lot are wondering what has happened...Jazzy with no glass of red wine in sight !   Hope you and Leyla have had a nice day today...is the pram thing sorted yet ?

Well had second scan of the week today and on Wednesday they called me to up my dose by 150mg as things weren't progressing to well. I feel OK but bloated with a bit of discomfort. Anyway went today and out of the 7 that were showing on Wednesday 4 look like they progressing OK and they said that I would more than likely only get 4..which isn't great but then I guess they only need 1 !! A bit disappointed but back there on Monday when they should give me an idea for egg collection. So keep those fingers crossed girls !

Have a lovely weekend all and will let you know more soon.

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jazzyminky

P.S. Girls if you not already addicted...go and check out ********. Me and Pri are on there....I think that I am the only Sam Robins on there  and the picture of me is on a ski slope all dressed in green...you can't really make out my face (in vain attempt to stop blasts from my past locating me) but join up it is fab. I have had a lovely time loking at pictures of Kai Pri !!

Jazzy xxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi all. Just to let you know that the pram problem 'may' be sorted.  I've been out 3 times this week and she didn't have a tantrum at all. When she did start moaning I gave her a dummy which she doesn't normally get unless its bedtime but hey, if it works... 
I'm hoping this good behaviour will continue.

Jazzy, shame about the follies but the first time you do IVF they never know what dosage you will need - you obviously needed a higher dosage but you may still get some more.  As you said you only need one and its quality not quantity -  I bet you they will all be good ones.  I always have loads of follies but end up only having a handful of good ones, so dont worry about it too much.

I've also joined ******** I will PM you my details as soon as I actually put some info and a photo on there.  Pri - can you pm me your name so I can look you up and check out these photos of Kai. Its true, its so difficult getting any decent photos on FF.

Just want to say ... you guys are great.
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello All

Quick update from me. Claudia, great to see that the pram issue may be on it's way out hoorah !! That is great, means that you can get out and about much more often ! Fab that you are on ******** too, let me know where and when and I'll be there  !!

Had another scan this morning and great news, they think that there will now be 7 follies big enough..which is tops ! They asked if I had had my feet in a grow bag all weekend as the other 3 have now caught up, there are three huges ones and four decent size ones plus a couple of new tiddlers !! I was so pleased ! They think one more stim tonight and then trigger tomorrow which will mean egg collection on Thursday which is ideal as then I get the weekend to relax. They are going to call me this afternoon and let me know what the doctors say.....looks like I am on my way girls !!!

More news soon and thanks for all being so amazing, I am hoping that I will be joining the 'Mummy Gang' very soon.....only got room for positive thinking in my head at the mo !

Loads of love to you all.

Jazzy xxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

OMG I am so excited for you - its makes it all flood back.  This is gonna be such an emotional time for you so well done for being so positive - we're really proud of you. Good news about the follies hopefully they will be able to use them all.  
Have you taken time off work following implantation ( cant remember if thats the right term).  I know they say its not necessary but I rested those 3 crucial days after implantation and only got off the sofa to pee. At the end of the day even if it makes no difference I'm sure the relaxation helps. 
I am keeping everything crossed for you as I know behind all that wit and humor how much you really want this. 
Oh yes, make sure you keep your tummy nice and warm these next few days - apparently the Chinese say its very important ( however once pregnant do not use hot water bottle or anything on tummy)
Will be waiting for your update.
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

hello everyone

Jazzy - you sound like you are doing absolutely brilliantly both mentally and physically - not that we expected anything less  . Brill news about the follies! As you know i am not in any position to give you advice on IVF but i thought I would just say that my SIL ended up with only a few follies and then only 2 embies but it still worked for her and first time too - it seems that quantity is great but quality counts more. I love it that Claudia mentioned the twins thing - I had totally forgotten that as a possibility for you IVF ladies!!!! Anyway - wishing you all the louck in the world for the next few days - time for our super police woman   to move over and let that MOM come through!!! You'll be holding your babe before you know it !!

Pri - what a goddess you are that you have managed to get kai to 6 months and he only just has his first cold!! This is a real achievement - well done you!!  It is tough to watch them though when they arent well. I throw all my parenting rules out the window and totally indulge them when they are ill - my mum was a nurse and did the opposite with us and i always wanted to be one of those kids who got plasters with pictures on and lucozade in bed!!!

Claudia - glad to hear the pushchair thing has resolved itself - sounds like you dealt with it brilliantly. Also thanks for being such a faithful poster - you have really kept the board going through some lean times in the last few months. In answer to your question about how many children I would love another, maybe two more. Completely insane i know and i am 38 and have been married 15 years so why didnt we start all this earlier - wonderful with the benefit of hindsight  . It may not work out given my history and if it doesnt I am content with my lovely Zac and Ottilie - any more would be a massive bonus! Weird to be trying again though - the whole ovulation testing, acupuncture, no alcohol etc etc is quite a regime and DH is driving me   - asked me practically the day after I had ovulated if I knew whether i was pregnant yet!! I love it that after 3.5 years of trying for Ottilie he still doesnt understand how it all works - bless - wonderful to be a bloke!!

DC - great to hear from you and so glad you are loving Joseph. Completely understand that you dont want to try for another yet and you may never want to - I have lots of friends with one lovely and precious child. On the breast feeding thing DONT feel bad. I have never mentioned this on the board before as I didnt want to influence you lovely ladies but now we are at the stage we are I feel ok telling you that I have never breast fed either of my children - not a drop. Despite this they are amongst the healthiest and happiest children I know. I just never wanted to do it and I strongly feel you need to make your own choice about this one - breast feed until they are 5 years , not at all or something in between - i think all these are fine and the most important thing is that you do what is best for you as a family and as a mum - happy mum's make happy babies so dont let anyone make you feel bad about your choices - you are doing brilliantly!!!

Lots of love to everyone but especially our wonderful Jazzy - we need daily updates darling!!!!


----------



## jazzyminky

Hey Lovely Ladies

I am so sorry for being rubbish but this is going to be a really quick post as got to go and meet hubby from the station. I will do a proper one at the weekend but just wanted to let you know that egg collection went really well, they knocked me out completely and I came round really quickly with no pain or anything ....result !! They got 7 eggs and heard today that 1 was immature (what does that mean...that came out calling the others names, smoking and drinking Thunderbird   !) but the other 6...wait for it....have all fertilized !! Was happy that I started crying down the phone to the embryologist...poor thing !

Embie transfer on Saturday and I should know the quality grading tomorrow....so watch this space !

Thank you all so much for being such complete stars, it really means a lot to me to know you guys are there, even though you have very busy lives of your own.

More on Saturday my lovelies.

Lots of love

(a very excited) Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Oooh Jazzy -

six lovely ones - well done you  - its fantastic news!!! Keep us posted on how it goes - so proud of you!!


----------



## DC

Jazzy, well done!! 6 lovely embies!!! That’s fantastic news and you sound so upbeat and positive too, keep it up girl, you’re nearly there.  Keep relaxing and make sure you get lots of pampering.  I’m with Claudia, after embryo transfer keep your feet up for a few days, I literally sat on the sofa eating chocolates and reading magazines (and the all important drinking water Yawn!!) for three days, I’m not sure of it made any difference but it was nice to be indulged for a few days and I’m sure the relaxation won’t hurt after all the stresses of the recent weeks.  I’ll be thinking of you all day tomorrow.

Libby, thank you for the breast feeding advice, I know it’s stupid to feel guilty, but lets face it with the combination of being catholic and a mum there was always going to be unfeasible amounts of guilt over nothing.  It’s so strange I completely agree that breast feeding is a choice thing and you have to do what works for you as a family and I would give everyone the same advice but when it came to me I totally ignored my own advice and got into a right state about it.  He’s doing great though, we’ve started weaning and he loves it, and he got his first tooth this week.  Good luck with trying for baby number 3 it’s so exciting and you’re so brave to go through it again, you sound so relaxed I bet it happens straight away this time.

Claudia, I’m glad the push chair thing resolved it’s self, I’m sure they all got through these various phases with things.  Joseph’s started crying when I leave the room bless him and I don’t want to leave him there crying but don’t want to pander to him, I have to say thought I’m completely soft and keep giving in and cuddling him, no doubt I’m making a rod for my own back but hey it’s my back!!

Pri, I hope little Kai’s over his cold, Joseph is just getting over what seems like his 100th one, how have you managed to keep him so well for so long?

Anyway ladies my little man is due to wake up from his morning nap any second so I’d better post this before he does.

Love and hugs to you all and special     to Jazzy

DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Jazzy -great news, well done you! Sounds like they got some super eggs from you, which are now some super embies. 
The next few days you will be sitting on the edge of your chair - I think I found it worse than the 2ww.  I kept a note of what they told me and now and again I look at that piece of paper and it makes me smile to think that one of the embies which I jotted down was Leyla - thats my sentimental side 
So transfer tomorrow - remember what we have advised - take it easy, put your feet up and let DH make you cups of tea - oooh that sounds so good I think I will fake sickness and do the same myself! 
I dont know if Pri or DC had the same feeling but on our journey back home, after transfer, all of a sudden you become aware of all the bloody bumps and holes in the road and have this fear that the embies are gonna somehow fall out, which of course they dont.  I had this indescribable warm feeling everytime I had the transfer - to me it was like I wanted to make the most of that moment in time that I was technically pregnant even if it would maybe only be for a day or two.  Maybe that way of thinking helped. 

Dont forget you can view the embies under the microscope b4 the transfer - the most amazing thing ever - some clinics actually let you have a photo.
Another good thing is that you dont have a full 2ww only 11 days! Let the countdown begin.

Anyway - as you will be a couch potato this weekend, we will be waiting for some long posts from you.

Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Ahhhhh you are all so great, I feel really special at the moment...and a bit emotional. I am so glad you are all back on line, feels like the old days. Right instead of this being me me me this is about you first.

Libby...can't believe that you back to pee stick city central....welcome back on board you are going to love it !! It will be so amazing if it happens for you again (which I am absolutely sure it will) you are such a great Mum...who wouldn't want to be your baby   they are out there waiting for you somewhere ...or should that be in there waiting for you   ? ! And all hail the queen    of good old fashioned and sensible advice about breast feeding ! I know I have not been in that boat myself but absolutely agree with you that is completely down to choice and that happy Mums make happy babies !! 

DC - thanks for your lovely text the other day, it was really thoughtful of you. I think that Libby is so right don't feel guilty about the choices you have made....although I can totally understand the Catholic input on that front. Think how happy that Joseph is, great that he is loving weaning...what is his favorite ?

Claudia - Libby is so right ...you have been an absolute star being such a great poster and giving out such excellent advice. I can not tell you how totally spot on your last post was and I could relate to everything in it. We went and picked up some food at Borough Market after we had had the treatment and it was packed and I was walking around in fierce protection of my belly...crazy really but then I guess that is what it does to you ! Borough Market is one of my favourite places and we were starving after we came out so it seemed like a natural choice....we both sat there smirking at one another like a couple of kids who had just done something naughty.....but never fear I have since then come home and completely put my feet up....thank you for just knowing exactly how I am feeling you and all my lovely ladies are my rocks !

Pri - what news from you....how is little Kai ?

Well everything went really well yesterday, the staff there are so lovely. There were four of us having embie transfers and I started laughing at one point because it felt a little like a conveyor belt ! However of my 6 lovely embies there were two of really good quality, one of the ones that has gone back in was as near to perfect as you can get (they said....not me being a smug embie maker!) it had 8 cells with no fragmentation and the other had 7 cells with very little fragmentation. They chose the 7 cell over another 8 cell one to go back in due to a slight difference in fragmentation. They did say that one didn't really make the grade and hadn't gone to develop beyond 2 cells yet so we told them not to worry about that one. We have managed to freeze 3 though of average quality. So over all for a first attempt not bad at all and I am really pleased with the quality of the two that have gone back in. It was amazing seeing it all meing done on the ultrasound and they gave us a print out of the liquid with the embies in going into the womb...incredible, I can't stop looking at it !

And now it begins the dreaded 2WW....Claudia, it had never occurred to me that I could test sooner that 14 days, is that right ?? I think I being a bit thick ? Great news if it is...I'll have to work out test date !!! Pee stick at the ready. Also is it OK to rely on a pee stick result, the last thing I would want to do is to get a BFP and be over the moon if there is a likelihood of it being chemical...or whatever it is it is called ? Advice ladies please !

Right off to go and put my feet up. Thanks again for all being so amazing, you guys really are the best. I am back to work tomorrow but totally going to do the minimum required and take it easy...no long days for my for the next two weeks !

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
P.S. And don't think I haven't noticed the odd sneaky comment about there being no twins on this thread yet...I'll see what I can do for you ladies   !


----------



## Libby Hannah

Oh jazzy

logged on in the hope there might be some news and what wonderful news it was!! Two wonderful embies and three frosties - you and your DH rock (and of course the doctors but they are so down the pecking order in comparison!!!) As a matter of interest what did you feed your embies from Borough Market??!!!

No use telling you not to go to the shops for pee sticks - I am sure you have already stock piled!! Nevertheless, try try try not to test too early - we will be checking  !!

Rest up darling - I will be thinking of you and wishing you so much luck for the coming 11 days - thank goodness its shorter than 2 weeks - I cant stand the suspense never mind you!!


----------



## claudiaderi

A quick one as Leyla is sick again and coughing so much she cant sleep - bit of a nightmare weekend really.

Just wanted to wish Jazzy so much luck - great embies they put back - well done you two ( mustn't forget DH)

Dont bother testing early cos you will still have the trigger chemical in you and it can give false positive readings, thats why the hospitals still like you to test after 14 days. I did after 11 days only to then read this info so I then had to have doubts over the positive reading - but turned out good in the end. Be strong, try not to read into 'symptoms', every one of us knows we cant trust out bodies during the 2ww. 
So happy for you.
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello All....

I feel a Big Brother update coming on....Day 3 of embie transfer and all is quiet in the Big Brother Womb !! Thanks for your lovely mesages...I am so excited that you are so excited ! All quiet on the Western for me...left work on time to today and came home and laid down for an hour...I should have caught on to this game a long time ago   ! Feeling horribly bloated and actually look about three months pg at the moment...some of the girls in the office were suspiciously looking at my stomach today...or maybe that is the phsychological warfare that my head has already started to begin   ! I suppose I am bloated because of drugs and all the rumaging around that has been done down there but it isn't that nice. Apart from that feeling fine.

Unlike poor Leyla...poor little girl is she any better today Claudia ? Thanks for finding the time to log on you are a star !

Libby - you wanted daily updates and I will do my best to please. DH goes skiing on Thursday until Monday (great timing but he does feel bad about it so I won't rub it in ! Probably better on my own for a few days, thik he has worried about this whole process more than me...you should the bags under his eyes poor thing) so you guys will no doubt, as ever, be my lifeline ! What would I do without you all  . I am pleased to report that the embies were fed a roast pork, crckling and apple sauce bap for their first meal. It is a bit weird really as I have been vegetarian for the last 11 years and then all of a sudden last Christmas I fell off the waggon and have kind of forgotten to get back on...think I might be struck down by a bolt of lightening   ! How is lovely Zac and Ottilie...we haven't had any classic Zac quotes recently ?

Anyway off for a cup of Redbush now (still can't say that without laughing, how childish).

Lots of love to you all.

Jazzy xxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Jazzy, keep an eye on the bloating - IVF sometimes does that, its because of the emptied follicles filling up with fluid, in some cases (like mine) it gets excessive and they call it OHSS - it will probably be mentioned in your paperwork. 
That must have been weird eating meat again - but hey if you like it, you should have it. I also have started eating chicken, not out of choice but when tasting Leyla's food - yuk.
Good girl for keeping your feet up - milk it for as long as you can!

Leyla still sick. Took to drs, said its cold and cough. She's fine during the day but come evening she cant breathe thru stuffy nose and cant stop coughing so is not able to sleep. Gosh does she get peed off when she cant sleep - just like her mum!
Keep the updates coming
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi there

Jazzy - sound like you are doing pretty well - an aura of calm about your post! Loving what you fed your embies - this baby (ies!!!?! ) will be a total gourmand!! I am sure you dont look as big as you think stomach wise! Keep going darling - each day is a milestone!

Claudia - really sorry about Leyla - not much to do for colds except sit it out but the sleep deprivation after you arent used to it for a few months is hell isnt it!?! If she is bunged up try a little Olbas oil on her bedclothes - may ease it a bit and at least makes me feel like I am doing something!! Also, and this is pretty gross, I bought a battery operated snot extractor from joJo maman bebe for ottilie. Heinous I know but it so works and i wish i had bought one for Zac when he was a baby. How things change eh? I used to dream of hermes handbags - now its snot suckers!! 

Pri - DC - how are you and the babes?

Zac and Ottilie are both well and fill each day with a little more joy!!! Zac is currently having a big superhero phase - lots of dressing up, acting out etc. Clearly I am always the baddy! Its amazing the opinions superhero's have on things. I attempted some classical music on the school run last week and this little voice piped up from the back "me and spiderman dont like this pretty girly music - can we have the Beatles?" . I blame his father for his lack of cultural diversity - if it doesnt have a beat it doesnt pass muster!!!

Lots of love to you all and especially thinking of jazzy!


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi everyone
Libby thanks for the tips.  Yes, I did invest in a snot extractor ( not as posh as yours - mine is manual) - but really worried about using it as Leyla kept moving her head.  Anyway, I now not only am used to having baby food on my clothes and poo on my fingers but snot in my hair too- who ever invented the term 'yummy mummy' - are they kidding!

Leyla has got over the worst of it now.  She has also said her first words (proud mum).  She has a favourite toy which is a rubber duck and I always call it 'duck duck' . This week she started saying da duck   She has also learnt to say daddy in Italian even tho I've been saying mummy to her since she was born - determined that would be her first word.  She has learnt to cover her eyes with her fists to play peekaboo and is giving me her hand or foot when I ask her.  All this in one week that she has been ill - must have been the fever thats turned her into a genius   Have I mentioned she's been clapping for the last 3 months - ok enough boasting now 

Well Jazzy old girl - how's our little incubator then?  Still bloated?  Hope you're taking it easy.  Give us an update even if there is nothing to report I'm sure you will have a good story for us.

How are our other mummies? Have any of you girls gone back to work yet/ thinking of going back or not as the case may be?

Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Evening My Lovelies, how are we all ?

I can not tell you how much those last two posts have made me laugh. DH has gone skiing so I thought I would come home, make a nice dinner and a nice chilled glass of Shlur...or whatever the hell it is called, thought "Oooo I'll do a quick update" and what am I greeted with....snot removers ans pooey fingers....my Friday night couldn't get any better   !!

Claudia - so pleased for you that Leyla has said her first words...I can't believe it ! I bet your DH will try and convince you she is trying to say Dadda !! And all that activity when she was sick too...bless her  !

Libby - I think I am officially in love with Zac, he has such a great sense of humour, I am sure he will be leading his little sister astray in no time at all ! Keep the Zac quotes coming, I can not tell you how much they cheer me up...everyone should have Zac's view on the world, it would be a much nicer place.

Dc and Pri - hope you and the bubbas are all fine too.

Well, not much news on the incubator front I am afraid. I woke up this morning feeling fab (which I am putting down to me being able to starfish in the bed all night due to absence of DH !!) had loads of energy and bounced through today. I am a little suspicious of no kind of positive symptoms or vibes, in fact the only thing that I do feel is my usual signs for AF which has been a more or less permanently aching lower back for most the week and an 'unstable' feeling in my lower abdomen. Don't mean to be negative but everything is pointing to it not happening I am afraid and I need to try and be realistic about it. The good news is is that the bloating has subsided considerably, thank goodness. I was a bit down about it all on Wednesday but have had a good think about it and realised that A) it ain't over until the fat lady sings...literally ! B) we have got 3 more frozen embies, so no drugs next time round. C) That I know the whole process isn't as heinous as I thought it was going to be and would happily go through it all again....so really there is a lot of positive in what may be a negative. Right enough philosophy for Friday night I am off to wax my legs...going to a very posh spa on Sunday for an overnight stay with my SIL and some friends...can't wait.

Have a great weekend all and more news on Monday....if I can drag myself out of massaged, coma induced state !

Loads of love as always and thanks for being there.

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi girls

Jazzy - dont give up yet - you dont necessarily feel any different when you are pregnant in the early days. I cant really remember with Zac but with Ottilie there was no sickness or tiredness until I was about 6 weeks. Keep those positive thoughts going darling - I know its so hard! Which spa did you go do - need all the details - mmmmmmm very jealous!!

Claudia - what a genius youir daughter is - brilliant!!! the daddy thing is a b***er though - why do they do that!!?! I think its to remind us what saints we are!!  

DC / Pri - post soon - we miss you.

Remember Jazzy, lots of


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Ladies

Thanks for your lovely messages....I am doing my best to stay positive...all a bit of a rollercoaster at the moment. Just got back from the spa and DH not home until 11.00 so time for a quick post. Have a lovely day Saturday and pottered around Little Venice and walked the canal tow path to Camden market, haven't been there is ages and it was lovely, reminded me of being a teenager again...except this time one with money to spend   ! The walk was about two and a half miles and it was such a beautiful day...you should see the houses along that stretch of canal...they would make your eyes water. Felt very dizzy at one point but I think that is because I have been a tub of lard and done no exercise for such a long time now ! Just really nice being out in the open. Then I went to the cinema and watched The Savages which was very emotional and superbly acted and then to Selfridges...just because...DH needs to go away more often....I get so much done !

Spa was lovely it was Pennyhill Park and a real bargin, it is a 5 star hotel and they do a Sunday night Spa deal. Four of went and was £350 between two for which you got a massive room, three course dinner (which was lovely) Breakfast and then use of the spa for all of today (which was even more lovely) AND a one hour treatment of your choice. I had booked a facial and was totally looking forward to it when I made the mistake of checking they didn't use anything that might be harmful if you are pg...well that was it, then then said that the only treatment I could have was a pedicure or manicure as they wouldn't take the risk of doing a massage or any other beauty treatment...gutted.com but nice to see that they are so careful ! Anyway would thoroughly reccommend it for you or as a present for someone special, it was a really lovely break.

Anyway enough about me how are you all ? Libby I am loving that new picture of Zac and Ottilie...it is so beautiful !!

Claudia - how is lovely Leyla...over the worst of her horrid cold I hope.

Dc- thanks for the texts darling you are a star (as are you all...no favouritism here !)

Pri - how are you hun, any news ?

Well hopefully one of you will log on between now and Wednesday morning as I need a bit of advice. Wednesday is day 11 but as the embies were 3 days old when they went back in does that mean it is really day 14 ? I am going to test unless any of you suggests that I don't and wait until Saturday....like THAT is going to happen...you do know how much I love a good pee stick !!! So if the pee stick   are out there I think I need some policing !! Will eagerly await your response...if not you will get the BFN or hopefully the BFP message on Wednesday night.

Love to you all

Jazzy xxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi Jazzy, like Libby said its quite normal not to feel anything, in fact its quite normal to feel Af arriving and that lasts for weeks!
Regarding your testing, yes day 11 is actually day 14 but because you had the trigger injection that may still be in your system and can give false positives.  If you test Weds and get a BFP you wont know whether to trust it and will have to test again 3 days later to be sure. I had to do the same.  I know its hard and I am like you I want to know NOW! 
If you do test Wed - we want to know right away - I will leave the laptop on all day!

Libby - Leyla said ma-ma today but I dont think it refers to me but just a new word she has learned to say. Is it normal for babies of this age to be quite rough.  Leyla is really heavy handed and not delicate at all - when she touches peoples faces for example - in fact she likes slapping them! Today her little boy friend came round who is her age and she made him cry cos she accidentally smacked a toy in his face as she went to grab it from him.  I dont think she means it I just think she has poor control of her movements so comes across as a bit rough. 

Pri and Dc - how are you two doing - are those babies keeping you busy.  Its mad now that they are eating solid food, takes so much of your time.  Do you use jars or are you making your own.  May need to swap some recipes as I'm running out of ideas.

Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi there

Loving how active our board is again - Jazzy you have rejuvenated us!!   

Jazzy - cant advise on the technicalities of the testing but as we all know you will anyway i guess the best thing is to take Claudia's advice and be cautiously optimistic. I was pretty excited about your dizziness - this was definitely an early pregnancy sign for me....! Like layla I will be waiting on Wednesday! 

Claudia - it is absolutely normal for babies to be rough and to continue that way until they are around 3-4 years old! At Leyla's age it is a combination of things feel nice to her (the slapping) and lack of control (the toy bashing). The feeling nice thing is also why a lot of them bite at a certain stage. Dont feel bad when she hurts other children - they all do it and any mother that disapproves just hasnt seen their child do it yet!! Its no reflection on her or you! Just gently discourage her. Also i would totally be banking the mama thing if I were you.. who'  s to say it doesnt refer to you!!! 

sending lots of


----------



## Libby Hannah

realise there are a number of slightly confusing typing errors in my lat mail and at one point I called Claudia Layla spelt wrong - sorry - a bit tired today!


----------



## claudiaderi

Thats ok Libby - I've been called worse 

How are you Jazzy - any decisions? We're all here for you either way.  You must be sooo nervous, gosh I remember it all too well.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## jazzyminky

Morning All

Hope you are all OK. This is a really qucik one becuase I have sneaked on at work and have to go on a course all day today. Well you all know me too well and this morning I just couldn't resist the dreaded pee stick.......I am being cautiously optimistic but it was          !!!!

So pleased but going to try hard to keep a lid on it in case it is a false positive !

Will post more when I get home tonight but I really wanted to let you know.

Have a good day all.....and think happy positive thoughts for me !!

Jazzy xxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Jazzy jazzy Jazzy  - huraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!             

How exciting is that!!! I am so so thrilled for you!! Nothing beats the sight of those two little lines! Darling you are on your way - surely it wont be a false positive - that would be too cruel. I am going to happily assume its not and that like Claudia you are now going to be a Mummy!!

Well done you - and a bit DH of course.  Keep us posted over the next few days and in the meantime take it easy - you are a precious vessel now!!


----------



## jazzyminky

Hellllloooooooooooooooooo !!

Thank you so much Libby.....I am on   and still keep going and checking those sticks !! I am going to remain positive and hope that life wouldn't be so cruel as to snatch it away now !! Will keep you updated, got enough pee sticks for an army (in true Jazzy tradition   ) so will test every morning up to Saturday and see what happens...oh God please let it be so !

If it is what we have dreamed about for 5 long years then I absolutely could not have done it with out my fab FF girls. You are all an inspiration and I love you !!

So sorry the last few posts have been me me me....I will resume to normal after I know one way or the other I promise ! Thinking of you all and hope you have had a good few days !!! Bring on the sickness and all that goes with it....I promise I will love every single second of it !!!!

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees!  I knew it !    Well done Jazzy you are truly a star.  Gosh how excited you must be - isn't it the best feeling.  I'm sure that its a true positive too.
I took a photo of my stick - sentimental me  .

You do realise that you have now completed this group.  Dont you all think that we deserve some recognition as I'm sure we've broken a record here - well at least some stats anyway.  All of us have made it thru this difficult journey.  

Oh my gosh I am so excited.  DH was just looking at me like I was mad cos I started screaming when I read your post.  I've been at my mums all day and have been dying to check for your post - so was first thing I did after putting baby to bed.

Ooooh cant wait for you to start posting your symptoms next.  

Look after that belly - now we have to wait another few weeks to see how many you have in there. 

Congrats to you and DH

Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

OH MY GOD how much do i love you lot       !!

Thank you so much for your posts...something must be up because I am crying at everything   !! 

I am so thrillled, I spoke to the clinic today and told them that I had been feeling a little funny (dizzy etc) so I tested this morning (I didn't confess about yesterday !!) they asked if it was a faint line and this morning it wasn't so told them no and I asked if it was likely to be a false positive due to trigger injection. I explained that I was day 12 of the 2WW and they said at this stage that it was unlikely to be a flase positive     !! Was so happy almost started crying...AGAIN ! DH is over the moon and we still can not believe how amazingly blessed or lucky we are.

Claudia, I think that you are right we have got to be breaking some kind of stats record somewhere ! I was really surprised as I asked the clinic if I had to have a blood test or anything to confirm and they said 'No' that the pee sticks are so reliable these days that they just go by those and that I am to do another on Saturday (but they don't expect the result to have changed...and yes I will be doing one tomorrow AND Saturday   ) then they will book me in for a scan for three weeks time...strange really, I thought they would have taken blood !

I have sent DC a text ans she was thrilled and I'll try Pri on ******** (have you crazy kids joined yet ?)

Anyway my lovelies how are all of you  I am so sorry that I have been so me the last few days !!

Right I am crackered so off to bed. Although I might try and hold out for Ashes to Ashes...I am loving DCI Gene Hunt !

Once again thank you for your amazing support and friendship, totally could not have got through the last few weeks...or years without you !

Loads of love

A Very Very Very Happy Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
P.S. Claudia, I tried to take a picture too but it wouldn't come out. I have got all three tests lined up on my bedside cabinet at the mo...planning to make it 5 by Saturday !!


----------



## Pri769

Jazzy 

(Sent this on ******** too)


OMG !!! Honey I just read your posts on FF !!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS        sweetie        - I knew u would get there - First IVF worked for me and I knew it would for u 
I am soooooo soooooooooo happpy for u honey - cant stop smiling (my jaw's hurting)...           

Please please also accept my sincere apologies for not being there for u on FF - I added that thing where I get emailed if there are any new posts on that thread - I got it the first time but have had nothing since - no excuse tho, should have made time to go on and be there for u  

Anyway babes - congrats again - and anything u need to know or wanna chat about pregnnacy, baby stuff - what to get etc pls mail me and I promise I will be around 4 u


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi Jazzy, I read your post with a grin from ear to ear - DH keeps asking me what I'm up to.  Cant explain how happy I am for you and your DH, you truly deserve this.  

You've got a scan in three weeks - wow, I'm sure I waited longer but it was probably the same but seemed like ages.  You will find that you will have all these milestones and it will seem to take a lifetime to reach them.  You've done your (nearly) 2ww now you've got 3 weeks b4 you see your baby(s).  They will be the longest 3 weeks ever - believe me!  Then you will have your 12 wk scan to look forward to - you can get it all on video now too.

Cant believe you are getting symptoms already - must be strong hormones.  Libby said she had the same too.  I was pretty symptomless throughout in fact half the time I didn't believe I was pg - even after the scans! She's making up for it now bless her.

You may start getting AF pains but dont worry about it as that is perfectly normal and can last for months. Also dont panic if you get some spotting as that can be normal too and happens to lots of women.  I had that with Leyla and the pregnancy before.

Have you told anybody else?

I looked for you on ******** but couldn't find you - the ski picture you said.  I've signed up but haven't had time to add photo or details yet.  Will pm you my email address.

Take care 
Claudia


----------



## DC

Jazzy honey I’m so happy for you, I can’t wait for all us mother hens to go through your pregnancy with you, I’m so excited for you. I bet you were thrilled when you spoke to the clinic!!  Keep us posted on every little detail.

Ditto to everything Claudia said I had no sickness and no symptoms other than AF pains and sore boobs, but that made me convinced for 12 weeks that I was going to have AF and it was all a big joke, I kept reading about sickness being a good sign because it’s a sign of a strong pregnancy but I think that’s just something people say to make the poor people with morning sickness feel better.  The one thing I missed out on was enjoying those first few weeks because I was so nervous, so that’s the one piece of advice I’d give you, try as hard as you can to enjoy every second, you’ve waited so long for this you really deserve it.

Libby you are a fountain of knowledge when it comes to raising kids I’m so glad we’ve got you, it’ll make raising Joseph a million times easier with you for advice, not that I can complain yet, he’s a complete angel (I’ll end up eating those words won’t I?).  He’s six months on Sunday so I’ve run out of excuses for not putting him in his own room yet, we’ve got friends up this weekend so we’re going to bite the bullet next weekend and move him (it’s not like I live in a mansion he’ll only be next door), he’ll probably be fine, it’ll be me that struggles.

Pri, good to hear from you honey, I don’t know how Libby and Claudia manage to be so good at posting, I’m guessing your little man is the same as mine and give you no time to do anything.

Speaking of which I can hear him waking so better dash.

Love and hugs to you all, and special hugs to our new Mummy!!

DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Thought there might be a post from you Jazzy.  Has the tiredness set in already   Hope you are well and taking care of yourself.

DC nice to hear from you.  Very jealous that your little one is an angel - mine has certainly turned into a little devil - bless her.  She has become so headstrong - sometimes I feel like I'm dealing with a teenager already.  
By the way, I just wanted to say that the only reason why I'm so good at posting is cos I'm mad!  I always end up staying up far too late to catch up on things that I cant get done during the day cos madam wants my undivided attention.  DH always says, claudia its time to go to bed, you'll regret it in the morning, and I'll be like giving him this look and saying something like - for Godsake cant you see I'm busy....its important.... got to get it done... be one minute....... and I get this look of yeah, yeah,  dont expect any sympathy from me in the morning. I keep saying I will make an effort to go to bed before 10pm but ....here I am at 10.30 and what am I doing and I'm just waiting for DH to put his head round the door but then again the highlights are on TV so might leave me alone for a bit.

Pri - will you PM me your details so I can find you on ******** - I've got to keep up with the times and find something else to keep me up all night. 

Libby hope you are well.  I always get this impression from your posts that you have everything organised and under control.  I feel so disorganised sometimes, you'll have to give me some tips.  Also have you got any good tips on food ideas - getting very bored with whats in the baby books, same old, same old.  By the way, when did you start giving Zac egg with egg white?

Anyway best go before I start hearing DH moaning. 
Speak soon I'm sure.
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello My Lovelies!!!!

Sorry for no posts for the last couple of days but we had SIL and her DH round on Friday night and they have lived the whole thing with us (just like you my FF angels !!) so we told them. SIL is 6 months pg and couldn't stop crying, it was a really lovely evening. Did one more test yesterday (you do know how I love my pee sticks   ) and it was another   so I guess that is a sure sign....5 BFPs !! I still can not believe it and have literally only had the dizziness whixh was last Saturday and then very mildly in the week may twice. I do feel sick when I am hungry instead of just feeling hungry but I think that is pschological....like you all say (and thank God for you all otherwise I would be doing my nut) I have had nothing else to even remotely sugest I am pg (still LOVE typing that) and DC you hit the nail on the head, as did you Claudia all I feel is that is one big joke and the AF is on it's way. I am being as positive as possible and am thankful for every single day that passes....it is totally a day by day thing at the moment   ! DH just can't believe it and he thinks you lot are incredible as well...for keeping us both going...nothing makes me feel more reassured than your posts   ! SIL couldn't help herself and went on the BBC website that has a due date calculator...I did suggest that it was maybe a little early to start counting chickens but then thought wiser of messing with a pg woman....it came back saying 15th October and that I was already in week 4...so I guess usually they calculate from the first day of your last period...would that count for us IVF girls too ? Confused.com !!

Pri - please please don't apologise for not posting recently. We are all busy people and sometimes it is impossible to do everything, especially with little Kai keeping you busy. The important thing is that you are all OK and know that we can all go days or weeks without posting on this site and come back to find it all gets back to our usual mad   selves every now and again ! I love how active this thread has become again !

Claudia - our FF star and resident 'stay up late' girl to get things done, where do you find the energy ! It is funny you saying about Leyla being strong willed as I am sure that you thought that when she was born too ! And you cn tell your DH that I for one am very grateful for your 'madness' and your posts !!  . You are so right too, I think the next 3 weeks might (dare I say it) been even worse than the 2WW.....I wish they could scan earlier but I know that I have got to be paitent....I have had the practice of waiting 5 years so so I should be good at it by now !

DC - lovely to have you back on line, although you have been my star texting buddy for the 2WW...thank you   !!! Glad that Jospeh is such an angel...do you think that I can order myself one of those sorts of babies at my first scan   ?? Thanks for all your words of wisdom over symptoms too...I feel just like you did...nothing really to indicate anything is occurring....Hope it is all where it should be and in order  .

Libby - our true mother hen I am of course going to start directing positive energy your way now for number 3 !! This thread could turn into a baby factory at this rate !!!

Right ladies I am off out to enjoy this beautiful sunshine. DH and I had a lovely day up in London yesterday and went to Portabella Road Market which was great...we are still doing that stupid looking at each other and grinning....he keeps saying to me "Stop it !" everytime....but I can't, I have got so so mcuh to smile about at the moment...I hope it never stops !

Enjoy the sunshine all and more news this week...I am sure !

Loads of love  

Jazzy xxxxxxx
P.S. Claudia, try just Sam Robins in ******** and have a look through, photo of me is definitely one on the ski slopes and I am wearing a green and white jacket, goggles and wooly hat and pulling a silly pose ! Loving that you getting with the ******** gang...you DH will have to wait even longer for you to come to bed now   !


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hello lovelies!!!

What a lot of fabulous posts to log on and see - brilliant!!! 

Jazzy our latest Mummy - loving it that you have done so many pee sticks!! Wonderful and we never doubted you would get pregnant first time as you deserve it more than anyone else on FF given all the support you have given out! I dont think you are crazy taking a picture - i haven't done this but i still have the positive ones from my babies in a drawer...faintly gross to the uninitiated but i know you girls will understand!! So missy - TAKE IT EASY from now on!!! No heroics at work and learn to say no to work and friends alike in these first 12 weeks. The tiredness is a little overwhelming and if you do start feeling sick it is a lot worse when tired. OOOOOh - I am still all tingly about it - its such wonderful news!!!

Claudia - if I sound organised its all a veneer!!!!! Life is chaos here! I have Ottilie and Zac and also 2 horses, 4 cats and a loving but helpless DH in practical terms . Life is wonderful though so hang the snot on my trousers and sick on my handbag - I wouldn't have it any other way! I'm sure I have said this before but I think its great Leyla is strong willed - the world wont trample on her and as a mummy this is very reassuring!! On the food front I have pretty much got out of the habit of using any salt since Zac was born so Ottilie eats what we eat now - mushed up of course. I dont have time to cook her special food and she doesn't seem to mind although her favourite trick at the moment is raspberries all through dinner so I practically need a surgical gown when feeding her because of the spray - what a minx!

Pri - Lovely to here from you and glad you and Kai are well. I am one of the uninitiated on Facbook - will have to get my act together!!

DC - so wonderful that you are enjoying Joseph so much and really sweet that you are so sad about being separated from him. How did it go - did you lie awake just listening!!? Please don't think I am really knowledgeable..by the time Joseph is 4 you will have so much experience under your belt that you will be the same - its all learnt on the job!

Well - I have a little news. I am pregnant with number 3 - just over 6 weeks!!!    . Obviously I have known for a little bit but I wanted us all to be able to focus on Jazzy during her tx so I didn't tell you. Hope you understand. I have to say we are still absolutely staggered. How it could take 4 years for Ottilie to come and then we get pregnant on the first month of trying for this one I don't know - the body is a mysterious and wonderful thing but I am so so grateful. Beginning to feel very tired and like jazzy - quite sick when hungry. We are going for a little scan on Friday just to check for a heartbeat given my history. Wish us luck!!!


----------



## claudiaderi

OMG  OMG  OMG    We definitely are a baby making factory -- whooopeee!!!
                               

Wow what a week of news - I just cant believe it Libby.  Well done you!  That gives us all so much more hope for our next tries.

This is so great cos you can really be a pg buddy for Jazzy now.  Oh I want to join you too.  I cant wait to read Jazzy's reaction  and everyone else's.  Amazing how you fell so quickly and I bet you were bursting to tell us.  You have to tell us how many pee sticks you did too 

Pg ladies - I was able to avoid the queasy hunger feeling by always having corn type crackers like the crackerjack type ( but more natural) at hand.  A croissant by my bedside so when I woke up at 6am starving I would eat that and not get morning sickness - which I read is actually caused by hunger.  Unfortunately if u dont get it early you then feel too sick to eat and that makes it worse.

Oh you girls have really made my week. 
By the way Libby did Zac ever get that stranger anxiety - Leyla started this week and not sure how to deal with.  She starts nursery next month so want to know what to do before she starts.  

Jazzy, you are medically 2 weeks pg but are classed as 4 wks cos its easier for the doctors to do this.  They will calculate from the first day of your last period as the majority of women will not know their 'O' day like we do   I used to tell the drs and midwives the exact date ( IVF date) but in the end it got too complicated especially when we ended up with 2 due dates on different paperwork. So will that make your baby a Librian? You must have looked that up - I did with Leyla 

G'night to all the mummys and soon to be mummys

Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

OMG OMG OMG OMG...........LIBBY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                 

I am literally sitting here crying with joy...I can't believe it that is the most wonderful news in the whole world !!! You are so so so considerate as well....I would have burst trying to keep that quiet. I am absolutely thrilled....I started reading you post and then saw a ticker at the bottom and thought .....WHAT  I can not even begin to tell you how happy I am for you....and what a little miracle this one is too. Will keep absolutely everything crossed for your scan, I can't wait and am sure that it will be fine.....I am just blown away   !!

Claudia...can you believe this week ? This is incredible. Try not to worry too much about Leyla and nursery, I am sure it will be heart wrenching but you know we are here for you  . Thanks for the advice about the sickness too...so far feeling fine, had a few twinges today and seem to be permenantly anxious about the bean sticking. A few people at work knew about treatment and unbelievably one of the women just came up to me when the office was full and asked out right...I didn't want to deny it but now loads of people know and I have this horrid "I have jinxed it" thoughts...which I know you are all going to tell me off about. Not going to on about it as don't want to rain on Libby's absolutely fab news...I am going to banish negative thoughts right now !! Yes a little Librian in mid October !!

DC and Pri....can you believe this ??

OMG I have just worn myself out with joy....going to lie down....with a stupid great big grin on my face....thank you so much for making my day Libby  .

More soon !

Jazzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Lovely Ladies

Just wanted to say.....HAPPY VALENTINES DAY to you all !!

    

Hope you are all OK...still smiling Libby....it is going to be so fab having a pg buddy to guide me through...just like all you girls will !

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jazzyminky

And loads of luck for tomrrow Libby....will be thinking of you     !

Let us know how the scan goes.

J xxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi everyone.  HAPPY VALENTINES DAY to you all.  We had a lovely day.  DH had an appt at the Royal Free in Hampstead so we decided to take Leyla with us have an early dinner there, so she had her first Valentines dinner. Have to say tho its not the most relaxing thing to do as we are forever trying to entertain to avoid her getting bored.  She is babbling all the time now which is nice but its the screaming in restaurants which makes me feel a little anxious   but she loves doing it!

Jazzy - just wanted to say that I was so worried about jinxing when I was pg that I didn't even tell my family.  I wanted to wait till 12 weeks but I was so huge from the OHSS that my family guesses anyway but didn't say anything.  My mum finally got it out of me at 10 weeks but I still told her not to say anything to anyone not even my bruv or sis.  Again my bruv found out when I went in hospital with bleeding but my sister was not told until I was 12 weeks cos I was so scared of jinxing.  In the end that fear stressed me out more than if I had told them to begin with ( plus my sis didn't speak to me for ages as she was the last to know and wasn't happy about it).  You mustn't worry about anything going because you have a strong one( couple) there.  Do take Libby's advice tho these next few weeks.  Dont over do it and relax as much as you can ( boy, will you need it later) Give your belly a pat for me. 

Libby - wow still cant believe it.  Good luck for the scan tomorrow- Dont get too anxious I'm sure I'm sure you will see a beautiful and strong heartbeat there. I know its easy to say be calm and harder to do - I was anxious every single time I had a scan - which was loads of times and then I would break out in a huge grin when i saw the baby - which I'm sure u will do tomorrow.  Will you get the scan on film as well?

DC and Pri - how r u two?  Do you get your little ones their first Valentines cards?  I'm keeping all of our cards from Leyla's first year - I want to get one of those memory trunks to put all her bits and pieces in.  If she is like me she will love that when she's older.


Ladies- good night.

Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hello lovely ladies!!!

Wonderful scan this morning - beautiful heartbeat, great everything else and they are very confident that things are looking good. They let me hear the heartbeat too which I always find amazing but especially so early - of course i cried! Was quite funny actually as they asked my permission to use me for a teaching session so the pictures (of the baby not me!!) were beamed to the lecture theatre next door with a commentary, to 20 swedish gynacologists   - the little bean is a star already!!  

Jazzy - thanks so much for your lovely words - its going to be great as our due dates I think will be within a week or so of each other! I think mine is 5th October - let us know as soon as you manage to nail yours. OOOh i cant wait for your scan... when will it be do you think? In the meantime relax, relax, relax....! Cant quite believe the women in your office asked you outright - people really have no idea do they! I am convinced you dont need to worry - think about how brilliant the quality of your embies was. 

Claudia - thanks too for your lovely congrats! On the stranger thing I know a little more about this than I might otherwise as we had quite a lot of teaching on this when preparing for adoption. The first thing to say is you should congratulate yourself!! Only babies who have good strong emmotional bonds to their primary carers worry about this. These bonds are essential in order for them to develop emmotionally and have proper relationships later on as adults. Often adopted children lack these as they have been messed around and as a result go to anyone which seems great but is in fact very worrying. So..... Leyla is completely normal and when she goes to nursery will probably scream for the first few days when you leave her. Most babies only do this for a little time after you leave and are then quite happy - its you that suffers the most - its makes me cry dreadfully and i still cried when Zac did it the first week he started big school!   After a little while she will either stop doing this (when she realises that you do come back at the end of the session) or she will continue for a different reason - to assert that she would rather be with you as opposed to worrying that you are never coming back. Either way she will be absolutely fine but i dont have a good way for mummies to deal with this other than to leave as soon as you drop them off - hanging around makes it worse for them and definitely worse for you! Loving that you took Leyla out for Valentines day - how romantic!

DC, pri - hope you and babes are all ok..?

Valentines day here was DH's 40th birthday so a slightly different focus! He still spoilt me though and is strutting around so proud of his third baby - somehow he feels the speed with which it happened is all down to him..... dont you love them !!

Lots of love to everyone!!


----------



## jazzyminky

Ahhhh Libby...absolutely fantastic news, I am chuffed to bits for you, DH, Zac and Ottilie   . And   to DH too !

Really short one from me tonight but I just wanted to say a massive thanks to you both for helping to reassure....for some reason the only people I listen to and really believe it is you guys   Thank the lord for you ! As each day goes past I feel a little better...and literally can not wait for that first scan. I am incredibly bloated again but I think that is my mind playing tricks on me nd slow digestion (sorry TMI !!   ) Scan is going to be on Monday 3rd March and my birthday is on 7th so I am hoping for a lovely birthday present. Being very good and taking it incredibly easy which is greatly against my nature. Think I need to have a nice long walk at the weekend because I feel like a blob !

Claudia - thanks for being such an FF star...I seem to be saying that a lot lately ! Lovely to hear that Leyla had her first Valentines Day dinner and card, how sweet is that  . Great advice from Libby...you can't say fairere than that.

Pri and DC - Hope you are all good...come back soon otherwise you will be reading the posts forever !

Have a lovely weekend all.

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DC

OMG OMG OMG Congratulations Libby, that’s fantastic news, I’m in shock!!!  I’m sitting here crying, I’m so happy for you, you’re such a wonderful Mum (to all of us as well as your own two, soon to be three), and I’m so excited that lovely Jazzy gets a PG buddy too.  So many congratulations to you and DH, I’m grinning from ear to ear (while crying, it’s not as easy as it looks) .

Jazzy honey, thanks for the text it’s made my night logging on and reading the news!!  Don’t worry about how stressed you are, the last thing you need to do is worry about worrying.  I found the three weeks up to the first scan a million times harder than the 2ww, I was so stressed and terrified that it would all be taken away, it’s completely natural after a 5 year wait.  All you can do is keep busy (mentally not physically, feet up lady) and keep talking to people, time alone with your thoughts makes it worse.  The good news is that after an initial heart beat scan the chance of miscarriage goes down to practically nothing so you really can relax more after that one.

Claudia, Joseph is starting to go through the crying with strangers thing too, I take a lot of heart from what Libby says about the strong bonds, I guess it’s just something we need to get through and keep reassuring them, it’s heart breaking though.  

I have a confession, I still haven’t put him in his own room but I will tomorrow night I promise, wish me luck ladies.

Hi Pri, I hope you and the little man are well.

Anyway sorry for the short post ladies but dinner’s ready so I’d better dash.

Love and hugs and excited grins to you all

DC xx


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello My Lovelies !!

Just check'in in...are we all OK ?? Quick update from me, moved scan to Thursday 28th (a week Thursday) because....ummmm....

A) Thursday's are sooooo the new Monday darrrllllings !

B) I have heard that a thunderbolt was due to strike The Bridge on the 3rd wiping out all of the technical equipment so I moved my scan date.

C) Scans on the first Monday of the month are unlucky according the accient and much unheard of Wikkiwikki Tribe of Reigate.

D) I am the most impatient person in the world and literally it is killing me not knowing what is going on ?    

Answers on a postcard to the usual address and there will be a prize for the right answer   !

Love as always

Jazzy xxxxxxxx (formerly of the Wikkiwikki Tribe   )


----------



## claudiaderi

Jazzy has confirmed that being pregnant makes you bonkers!

Cant believe it will be time for your scan so soon - still think its gonna be twins   How's that bloating?  I do believe that IVFers tend to get more bloating than naturals- maybe its the medication.  Are you still on the progesterone?

Libby- great news on the scan- wow a star already.  Thanks for the tips.  I was so happy when I read the bonding thing.  I spoke to my auntie over the weekend who was bragging about how her grandson goes to anyone and doesn't cry ... I couldn't help but tell her about the bonding - that soon shut her up 

DC have you moved that little man into his own room.  It will be fine I promise you.  The first few days are really strange as you feel there is something missing plus you miss them being the first thing you see in the morning.  The bonus is that you will sleep far better as you wont hear him stirring and you get that space back in your room.   Leyla sleeps much better in her own room and didn't even notice the change as she had just turned 6 months.  In fact, on holiday in December we all shared a room and we slept badly because every time we heard Leyla we would check on her to adjust her or her bedding - so didn't sleep well at all.  Is Joseph a good sleeper?

Pri - hope you are well - I'm sure Kai is keeping you busy with all his activities.

Take care everyone
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi ladies and memebers of the wikkiwikki tribe 

Hope everyone is well.

Jazzy - totally understand you want your scan NOW!!! I would too if I were you. I want it now and I'm not even you! cant wait for the results - like Claudia I feel it could be full of surprises....! Have you been able to think about anything else - no of course not! After the scan it may be time for a symbolic retail purchase - just one tiny grow maybe! I dont think this is jinxing it because as DC says a healthy heartbeat means virtually no risk of miscarriage and its so sweet to buy your first grow and marvel at how tiny it is!! I dont believe you can still be on the progesterone - you are too happy!

DC - dont worry about not having moved Joseph - if he sleeps fine and you do too then who cares? Do it when you are ready - might want to be concerned if he reaches adolescence though...  

Claudia - keep meaning to ask you if leyla is moving or showing signs of? zac was a lazy late boy with this but i know some of them are walking by 8 months which is so cute when they are so tiny. personally i found it very stressful when he started to move as suddenly life was even more chaotic and like leyla he is a strong willed one and knew what he wanted to have even if I wanted to prevent it! Lovely to see it even so though - adds a whole new dimension to their personality. Ottilie is desperate to move and does it using a quality combination of rolling and slugging as crawling is a little beyond her at the moment! She is an absolutely rubbish sitter though - total face plant whenever we try!!! have a feeling that moving may be more her thing which isnt necessarily desirable for me at this point...!

Pri - how is that Kai?

I am officially the tiredest person in the world! I was feeling quite smug about how things were going but its suddenly hit me. Also I cannot eat enough to stop myself waking up in the night ravenously hungry. Dear DH has taken to leaving a marmite sandwich by the bed before we go to sleep! have we had the whole marmite debate? I am a lover - DH a hater.

We did promise ourselves that once Jazzy was on her way to being a mummy we might meet.. does anyone want to still do this? If so where? I am 30 miles west of London but am happy to travel anywhere. Might want to wait until jazzy is 12 weeks and in the blooming phase but i think it would be kind of nice - personally I coudnt have ridden the roller coaster of the last couple of years without you guys!


----------



## claudiaderi

Libby - Oh I'm so glad u mentioned the meeting up - I was thinking the same.  I would love to meet you guys. your babies and bellies.  I think I would probably cry.  I sometimes see us as the Sex in the City Girls but instead of men being our topic of conversation its pee sticks,  AF and snotty noses.    

You have got to be joking about Leyla - she is quite happy plonked on her bum - has not shown any signs of crawling except backwards) but like you I am in no rush. I have heard that a lot of heavy babies skip the crawling stage and she is 11.5kg (about 251bs I think).  She loves being on her feet however.  She has a walker which she loves but I limit her use in that. She also loves her Jumperoo - again I limit it though. I'm sure when she is ready she will let us know.  Did you baby proof your home?

Hi to the rest of the gang.
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hey Lovelies

Quick one from me because I am beat ! Will do a proper update at the weekend to your lovely posts you two..I have got so many questions to ask about your lovely babies. All good with me...slightly concerned that I in Libby's 'smug' phase at the moment and am going to get hit by the big pregnancy truck next week   ! Have taken a big chill pill about the whole thing now and feel much less anxious now (all thanks to you guys really). Am pee my pants excited about the scan next week !!

And YES YES YES to meeting up, that would be so amazing. I would be hugtastic !!! More at the weekend.

Loads of love to you all.

Jazzy xxxxx


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello ? 

Anyone around ? I forgot to add to the last one....absolutely LOVE marmite Libby   !!!

All still well this end .... am eating for England and had the old comments start from DH who said "are you actually hungry or eating cause you can" ? I did tell him rather sharply that I need extra calories a day.....I just didn't tell him it was only 50 extra   !

Anyway my lovelies, I have got the next couple of days off work to help the time between now and Thursday go quicker   plus I have lots of leave to use up before the end of March. I have got lots of lovely days off between now and then so really looking forward to that.

Hope that you have all had a good weekend.

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxx

P.S. not sure if I have said earlier but the pee stick tests now stand at 7 positive...do you think that is a record     ? !!


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi lovelies

Jazzy - only 2 days to go - absolutely cant wait! Unless you have shares in Boots i think you can probably stop doing the pee sticks now - 7 is definitely a positive result!!       Glad to hear you have some lovely days off. My advice would be good books or DVDs and a few duvet days - mmmm sounds pretty tempting for me too...! Dont worry about the eating - i always eat for Britian in the first 3 months and then it eases off ....and if DH has something to say about it then     !!!

Claudia - Loving the image you paint of Leyla - cant wait to meet her! I did minimum baby proofing - just put locks on the knife drawer and the cupboard with cleaning fluids in and a stair gate. Honestly i might put locks on a few other kitchen cupboards this time only because they love unpacking them and you spend many hours repacking! 

DC and Pri - hope you and the babes are well.

Still ok on this end - very tired but definitely not as sick as with ottilie - more like my Zac pregnancy - wonder if its another boy....? Starting to have to choose my clothes carefully - everything fits in the morning but by the evening my stomach has popped out and things are tight. I think its true that although you can shift the weight after your babies the stomach muscles are never quite the same afterwards!! Not attractive but worth it I guess! 

Love to all


----------



## Libby Hannah

just a quick one to say have a wonderful time tomorrow at your scan Jazzy! log on as soon as you can to give us the news. will be thinking of you..


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi Jazzy, good luck tomorrow.  Still got a feeling it may be twins 
I can just imagine your excitement.  Let us know as soon as you can.

Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Whooooo hooooo scan day at last !!!

Thanks for your lovely good wishes...will log on and let you know as soon as I get home....and if it is twins Claudia...you are babysitting !!

Hope you are all OK.

Loads of love

A very excited and slightly nervous Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello My Lovelies

What a fabulous day me and DH have had...one lovely strong heartbeat on the scan (sorry Claudia...I did get them to check for two just in case   !!) and everything else seems in order so the clinic are pleased...not nearly as pleased as we were. I was laughing and crying at the same time and in the end the poor lady doing the scan had to tell me to stay still so we could hear the heartbeat. DH was just beside himself by that point and on hearing that he announced " OK now I believe it !" bless him. The beanster measures 10.6 mm...bless and all is good in camp bean !

Thank you so much for all of your support up to now, I know there is a long way to go but it makes it all the better knowing that you guys are right by my side and lovely that Libby and I can be pg buddies   ! I really couldn't have got here without you and I know I gush a lot on this site but you really do mean the world to me and I can't wait to meet you all. You are all so much part of my journey and it makes it that little bit more special.

I hope that you have all had a good day and I promise to stop being so me me me now and focus on you guys a whole lot more. Need to go now as I am physically and emotionally drained....but very very very happy   !

More at the weekend.

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope you guys


----------



## claudiaderi

Oh how lovely jazzy, you must have both been over the moon.  By the way my friend wasn'tt old she was having twins till she was 20wks - one was hiding- so you never know 

Enjoy these moments- they are all so special.
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

Oh Jazzy - such wonderful news

Nothing beats the sight of that heartbeat for the first time and the sound of it too - just amazing. You and DH must be over the moon! Dont apologise for being focused on you - its only right and anyway - its not just you its you and the bean!!

Lots of love....


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello All

Hope you are all doing OK. I have got a few days off work...birthday tomorrow (yippee !) so thought I would take the opportunity to post. Not much occurring really just work and eting and coming home and sleeping....A LOT !! But I guess that is all good.

Libby - how are you ? can't believe your ticker... 9 weeks and 4 days already !!! Does it feel like it is flying by or are you counting every moment ? How are lovely Zac and Ottilie....and of course DH ?

Caludia - how are you and Leyla (and DH !!!) anything to report ? Is she getting any better at being without you ?

DH and Pri - hope you you guys are both OK...post soon, we miss you !

DH and I are off to go and see Newton Faulkner in concert tonight in Camden and he has booked us in to a hotel so we don't have to travel back cause he thought I would be tired...bless ! We then have a nice lunch booked in Borough Market tomorrow at aresturant called Roast. It is funny really as The Bridge Clinic is just round the corner and Borough Market is probably one of my favorite places in London so we keep saying that that is where the baby was concieved   !

I had a bit of a bad day on Tuesday and was completely paranoid about things not being OK and not getting to the 12 week stage. I had seen the Doctor to register the pg on Monday and she was great and really acted excited until the old fateful words "Of course you aren't out of the woods yet" kicked in.....flippin heck do they not think that we think about that sort of thing enough   it is like life is going in slow motion at that moment and I know each day is a gift but I really just want to get to the 'safe' stage ! Then I came home and read through all the literature that she had given me and about 5% of it was all sunshine and flowers whilst the rest was all doom and disaster.....it just tipped me over the edge and I woke up in a really bad mood on Tuesday and spent the whole day worried about loosing the baby.....I know this sounds   and I was rationlising it my own head thinking the same thing but I just couldn't kick it that day. Anyway DH wanted to put my mind at rest so has booked me in for another scan on Monday...said it can be my birthday present   ! So maybe that will help ease things...although saying that after Tuesday I have been fine.

Also I seem to be rapidly not fitting into my trousers....is this normal ? 

Anyway enough rating I am off to get ready to go up to town for Birthday Eve (trust me I can string a birthday out like no ones business...Saturday is Birthday Boxing Day   ).

Will let you know how Monday's scan goes.

Loads of love to you all

Jazzy xxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Oh no Jazzy, you poor thing.  Its all perfectly normal to feel how you are feeling, especially for people like us who have longed for a baby so long.  Drs can be such sh**s, honestly they have no tact.  I, like you read the good and the bad - the good would be digested whilst the bad would just go round and round in my head making me worry (until I past that particular milestone and then something else would worry me).  You and beany will be fine - you are doing so well.
How lovely of DH - he sounds great and so considerate - make the most of it, sweetie.
Happy Birthday for tomorrow have a  lovely day.

Yes, the clothes not fitting is normal too.  Mine didn't fit from when I started the IVF - and guess what - they still dont. 
Leyla has been doing really well - took her to a Parent and baby group every day last week with a friend and her baby - just to find one that we liked. She loved it and was such a show off - she obviously likes to be surrounded by people and I think she is getting bored with mummy.  We were shocked by how dirty these P&G groups were tho - there was no 'shoes off' policy which you need if there are young babies and parents were walking around with hot drinks whilst babies were crawling around on the floor.  They may want to do that with their baby on the floor but I wouldn't leave mine there for someone to accidently drop their cup and scald her.  How stupid of the people that run these groups - that is a proper Health and Safety issue.

Quick Hi to the rest of the gals - just seen the time and DH is nagging me to get off the PC.  Will speak to you girls next time.

Claudia


----------



## kizzymouse

congrats to you jazzy hun, I wondered how you were getting on    

and to you too Libby


----------



## Libby Hannah

hi girlies!

Oh Jazzy - poor you going through all that worry - it is absolutely normal so dont feel you are paranoid. Anyone who hasnt had fertility issues cannot understand and will inevitably say the wrong things and i suspect that includes your GP. I am better this time but with ottilie, following two miscarriages, I hardly moved in the first 12 weeks for fear she would fall out!!  As regards the literature you were given - put it away. As girls who have tried for so long we are better educated than most about what to do and what not to do so you dont need it and especially if it makes you worry. Remember what DC said - now you have seen the heartbeat the chances of anything going wrong are so much less - try to keep      . Your DH is lovely booking you a scan - what a star -  I had 4 scans before 12 weeks with Ottilie as they really wanted to keep an eye on things and it became a bit of an obsession for me - a bit like you and the pee sticks!!       It was really reassuring though so you enjoy it. I love the association between your babe and Borough Market - definitely going to be a gourmand! I agree with Claudia about the trousers - its only going to get worse!!! I am already in my fat wardrobe and had DH get my maternity clothes from the loft yesterday!

Claudia - agree with you about the parent and baby groups being germy - yuk yuk!! They enjoy them though but it is enough to give you OCD! I cant wait to meet Leyla - she sounds such a babe!

DC and Pri - where are youooooooo?! Come back soon we miss you!

Kizzymouse - great to hear from you - getting married soon - how lovely! Pink sparkly tiara and meriegue dress?? I hope so   

No major news here - like Jazzy sleeping and eating a lot. Went to parents evening this week - how grown up is that?! His lovely teacher repeated again how she has never met a child who chats so much - cant think where he gets it from  ?! His latest obsession is numbers. Told me yesterday in Pizza Express that I must be at least 330 million days old.   Whilst i may feel it sometimes i did tell him that I thought this might be a small overestimation! Ottilie is full of cold and conjunctivitis but chirpy as ever - food obsessed at the moment a bit like me! Mealtimes are like a zoo with Zac yelling for more and Ottilie trying to grab my food from my hands! Jazzy - enjoy your quiet meals with DH and your control over you portions while you can!!!

Anyway loveslies - has a great weekend!!!


----------



## kizzymouse

No not quite Libby dont think thats me somehow.
I am wearing a white celtic peasant dress - with embroidery and a full headress with daisies and crystals!  

We are having a humanist ceremony - just the two of us with best friend and DH as witnesses in a lovely country hotel on the coast not far from where we live.
Simple but lovely vows and exchanging of rings. Not decided if to get married int he room or outside in gardens or on beach  

Very excited - then we are off to Whitby for weekend for honeymoon, I just love old english seaside towns!

Then its on to ivf#3 eeek, hope us being married brings us better luck than we've had in the past, but if it doesnt happen I'll be happy just to have my DP as my DH!!  

Glad to see you have all made it - and wow Libby natural pregnancies too!  

All the best girls


----------



## jazzyminky

Hey Girls

Well that is it...offiically now 36   !! Had a lovely time with DH and Newton Faulkner was great...what a talent.

Thank you so much for all your messages, Libby I am going to do as I am told and stuff all that rubbish literature away and trust you guys and my instincts ! I am feeling much better about it all now and am looking forward to seeing the bean again on Monday...DH can't take the time off work and is gutted that I will get to see bean, so I have promised to hotfoot it from The Bridge and meet him for lunch. Libby how mush did Zac's comments about your age make me laugh....he is such entertainment...and Ottilie is a little trouper smilling through all her cold and yuk !

Claudia - you are such a star too, you guys really do reassure me like no one else can...you have got that magic touch ! It is great that Leyla is being such a star at the groups but I am with you about the hygene...have you thought about saying anything to the organisers...not good about wondering around with cups of tea etc either ! I would be just like you and have the right hump with it !

Kizzy - how lovely to hear from you and thank you for the congratulations, we really do appreciate how lucky we have been. Your wedding sounds really lovely, nothing like keeping it simple which means that you can focus on doing what is important...becoming Mrs DH !! I am so so sorry that your first 2 IVF's haven't worked out so I am preying with every inch of my body that it will be 3rd time lucky for you. Maybe you should stick with this thread...Claudia started off the run of good luck and it has just spread...she is sure that we must be FF record breakers   ! You sound like you are in an amazingly positive place about it all and that is key so stay in that chain of thought ! If there is anything that we can do for you...just shout...this thread is as alive as ever so one of us will be around.

DC and Pri - Where are you (done in a PIGS IN SPACE...voice from the Muppets....oh God please tell me that someone remembers that otherwise I have just made a right   of myself !!   )

Right ...love to you all, off to go and find somethig to do for birthday boxing day   !

Will let you know how scan goes.

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah

jazzy - dont keep us in suspense any longer - how was your scan my lovely?


----------



## claudiaderi

Jazzy, where are you- we need to know how your scan went - are you ok?

Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Sorry ladies, absolutely crazy week at work and have been getting home too tired to log on. Hope you are all OK. Just a quick one as am at work but everything was great with the scan on Monday. The bean was an impressive prize fighting 24.4mm and I saw it move !!!! It was amazing !    

Got a midwife's appointment this afternoon and am a whole lot more chilled out than I have been...only 2 and a bit weeks to go until 12 weeks hoorahh !!

Any news from your world's ? Libby hope the tiredness isn't too bad for you.

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769

Hi all

Sorry I keep disappearing - do try and check in every so often

Hope everyone's doing well

Jazzy - First of all, happy belated hun !  Hope u had a godd one !
Cant believe you saw your beanie moving - its amazing isnt it - did u get pictures of the scan
How are u feeling ?  Any morning sickness or anything ?
Whats ur due date hun.... Exciting isnt it - becoming a mum is the most wonderful experience, words just cant explain it - sooooooooooo excited for u hun  

Hi Kizzymouse - long time 'no speak'  - how are u hun ?

Libby - How are u honey ?  Hope Ottilie's cold is better - Bless Zac, now thats a lot of numbers !!     

Hi Claudia - Glad to hear Leyla is doing well, does she enjoy the parent and toddler groups.. ?  There are some really nice ones around

I take Kai to baby signing and Jo Jingles - he absolutely loves it !!  Have started part tiem work now so is kind tiring
When I go back full time in June, I will work form home a  couple of days so I can continue to take him to Jo Jingles - he has picked up so much its unbelievable - did his first sign a couple of weeks ago - for 'all gone'... has been nodding yes and no for a while... Claps everytime i sing ;if you're happy and u know it' from when he was 6 months old - and now he's crawling too - sooooooooo cute - finally got there - he used to go backwards... and last week he worked out how to move forward...

Hope everyone else is doing good

lots a love

Pri. xx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi everyone

Just a quick one from me to say Happy Easter!!       

Hope everyone gets loads of eggs and has a great break.

Big 12 week scan next Tues so will log on after the hols and let you know how it went.


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Lovlies !!!

Happy Happy Easter to you all as well...thanks for your Easter message Libby   !!

Libby - congratulations....12 weeks today, how exciting. I will keep everything crossed for your scan on Tuesday !! I am sure you will be fine and that number 3 is going to be showing off and doing kartwheels for you and DH !

Pri - great to hear from you and sooooo sweet that Kai is signing already...I am telling you he is a child genius !

Claudia and DC - hope you are all OK and enjoying the lovely easter weather   !!!

All still good with me and camp bean...I think   ! Have been feeling fine, apart from some hideous indegestion/constipation the other night at about 3 in the morning....sorry TMI     !!! It was seriously uncomfortable for about 2 days though...hurt to breath in and out deeply and I had the sorest tummy....not sure if that is normal   ?? Not complaining in the least though, as I did say bring on all the sickness and everything and I would love every minute.....have been excessively lukcy with feeling good though and had no sickness or cravings (although I am very partial to tomatoes at the moment !) and the tiredness is starting to pass now, much to DH's relief as he can actually have some company in the evening, although I suspect he has enjoyed sole possession on the remote control for the last six weeks or so   !

Anyway, I am still counting day by day and am thrilled to have got this far.....well done to the bean. Scan for us is Monday 7th April when I will be 12 and 1/2 weeks....although DH insists on saying that I will be in my 13th week as would have done 12 already and am working up to 13...honestly boys and maths....what do you do with them ? !

Anyway, hope you are all happy and healthy and Libby I m looking forward to your next post...keep us updated !!

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769

First of all Libby, I am so so soooooooooooo sorry - I completely missed your news
I've just been terrible....  
A huge Congrats to u hun, forgive me its so late
i didnt even realise u were trying again... let alone 12 weeks gone...
How old is Ottilie now, I've tried to talk to DH about Number 2, buy he doesnt seem to discuss it yet?
i wouldnt want to leave too much of a gap between them and am afraid if I leave it too long to try again the chances of it happening naturally may not be as good

Jazzy - Not long before the big scan, you wont believe the difference since the last one - its amazing...
Hope u havent had any more pain.. we worry about all twinges and soreness when its the first pg coz we dont know what to expect - but it is all normal hun...

Hope everyone had a lovely Easter weekend...

Kai's got a little cold - his first tooth came through last week... so cute !!!


Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi lovely girls

Wonderful scan today! I should know by now but I had forgotten how developed they are at this stage - all little fingers and toes! All was well and its a lively one - a real wriggler! Thanks to all of you for all your support in the last few weeks - its great to be over the hurdle given my history of miscarriages. Facially the bean looks like Zac did at this stage but obviously we dont know if its a blue or pink wriggler yet.

Jazzy - wonderful to hear everything is going well - aside from the constipation!   This is a bummer - its supposed to be all the progesterone your body is producing and I do suffer from it too. Acupuncture and reflexology can help a lot here as well as the fibre type drinks sold in the chemist - check with the pharmacist. I am still dog tired so you are doing brilliantly. loving the tomato craving - havent heard that one before!

Pri - no probs at all with missing my news - to be honest I hadnt noticed. Well done kai for crawling - what a super star. Ottile was showing signs of this but now she has finally learnt to sit instead of faceplant   she has given up in favour of sitting queen like with her toys around her while her brother fetches things! Ottilie is about the same age as Kai by the way - 8.5 months. Its definitely a punchy timescale but we just didnt expect it to happen so fast. I think the whole fertility thing can be surprisingly traumatic for DH's and they dont get the attention we do around it so this may be influencing your DH. 

DC - how are you darling - busy with that Joseph.

Claudia - did you have a lovely Easter with Leyla?

Kizzy mouse - just wanted to say your wedding and honeymoon sound idyllic and I am sure you will be so beautiful in your outfit - have a wonderful wonderful day.

Well - on a far more trivial note - how excited are we that Desperate Housewives starts again this weekk - yippeeeee! A sad case I know! I really should be up and exercising  given that I ate my bodyweight in chocolate this weekend!

Lots of love to all


----------



## claudiaderi

Just a quick one tonite - Leyla has been ill all day with a high fever that has not come down much with medication - so I'm tired, stressed and feeling that being a mum is the most worrying  thing sometimes.

Just wanted to say - well done to Libby on the scan - you're a lucky girl.  
Jazzy - bran flakes worked a treat for me.
Pri - you have a little genius.

Will write more when Leyla is feeling better.  For now will go back up to take her temp for the hundreth millionth time!
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello All

Just a quick one from me too today. Sorry to hear that Leyla and Kai have been under the weather, poor little mites that is so worrying but I am sure you too are top nurses !

Libby - I am so so thrilled that everything was well at that scan and that the bean (think we need to find a new name now !) is such a great mover ! I am so excited about seeing ours again that it is practically all I can think about, work has definitely taken a back seat ! I am so pleased for you and DH and Zac and Ottilie....how very exciting !!!

DC - updates please !! Need to know that everythin is OK with you.

Anyway must dash....shouldn't be on the internet at the mo ! 

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S. Thanks for all the errrrrr 'movement tips' things in that department are much better ! xxx


----------



## Sarita

Hello ladies
Please excuse me gatecrashing. Just wanted to ask you ladies for a bit of advice as i notice the great pregnancy news for some of you.

I'm going through my first funded IVF (NHS) and after EC developed OHSS so am now gearing up for my first FET. I'm so confused about what to do for the best and wondered if you could give me any advice or tips on what i can do to improve my chances. DH and i probably won't be able to afford a private IVF cycle if this one fails so i'm trying to maximise the odds of success - yep i like a challenge! 

I know that everyone is different and what works for one doesn't for another but just wondered if you could share your experiences.There is so much info on what to eat and what not to drink etc i.e no tea, alcohol etc and i thought maybe i could ask those that have had a positive IVF outcome if there are any words of wisdom you can offer....

All help so greatly appreciated and much love to you all...
Good luck to those that are having treatment. 

Many thanks
Sarita xx


----------



## Pri769

Hi

Sarita - Welcome hun and good luck with your cycle... As you say different things work for different people.. when i had my 3 IUI's that all failed, i did have a lot going on - so was constatntly stressed - by the time i had my IVF that worked, things were a little better - I found being relaxed, less stressed, and more positive really helped - I also took the two week wait off and did absolutely nothing.. lots of bed rest - not sure if it helped, but wanted to try everything...

Claudia - Hope Leyla is feeling better, its awful when they're unwell and very tiring for the mum's... I guess we just feel really hopeless..

Libby - great news on the scan hun - doesnt matter how many time su see the pic, I bet its just as amazing..  I thought Ottilie was only a couple of weeks apart - spoke to DH again yest... slowly getting there - I still have two frosties as well so need to think about them - would def not destroy them, but if I was too fall pg naturally this time, need to work out what to do 

Jazzy - how u feeling hun - have u got a bump yet ?  

Kai's now doing the sign for aeroplane - he is just tooo funny... bless 

Pri..xx


----------



## Sarita

Hi Pri
Thanks for the kind welcome and for taking the time to reply. At the moment with work, treatment and money things feel a little stressy and i'm doing my best to keep focussed and be positive. Lucky my wonderful hubby is a gem and we are doing our best to keep optimistic.

I'm gearing up for my FET and doing all the sensible things (no cheeky glass of wine and eating fairly healthilly etc) so i guess it's all out of my hands! I work freelance so am juggling work around treatment etc which can be a little stressful. Must find out where the money tree grows, cause it sure ain't my backyard! I hope you and DH resolve the issue of another bundle of joy and by the way, Kai is a absolutely gorgeous. You must be one proud mummy!

Being Asian is tough with this whole infertility thing as it's not much spoken about. Hubby and i haven't told our family and friends as tho we are both lucky to have great folks and friends who would be completely supportive and understanding, we don't want to endure all the attention and progress reports etc so sites like FF really do help.

Hope all is well with you. 
Much love
Sarita x


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Ladies....lovely day....spring has sprung eh ?....NOT !!!

Firstly a lovely big welcome to Sarita, you are in the right place and we all try and pass on our luck and  , we have a had a good success rate between us ....non more so than Libby...our natural pg miracle worker ! It was good advice from Pri and would echo what she says try to take it as easy as possible, I worked through my 2WW but came home and slept alot or just had a lie down as often as I could. I did do the old brazil nuts and fresh pinapple trick too, don't know if it made any difference but was drinking a couple of glasses of fresh pinapple juice a day and having a handful of brazil nuts....think Pri, Claudia and DC did this as well...unless my memory is failing me. Really glad to hear that you are staying positive and I very much went in with the attitude of "there is absolutely no reason for this not to work" so keep up the   ! If it is any help I think that keeping it quiet is a good idea as you have all your own expectations and fears to deal with and no matter how great family and friends are they just don't quite get it...you are in the right place for people that do though and we will be with you all the way ! Absolutely tons of luck to you and keep us updated as to how things are.

Pri - great advice from you as usual   ! Lovely Kai, I can't believe his signing is coming along so quickly that is fab ! And well done for chipping away at DH...he'll come round. Very difficult decision about the frosties too   !

Claudia - how is little Leyla, better I hope ??

Libby - how are you doing, has the tiredness eased off yet ? I have just been up for a little snooze and am totally on the countdown for the 12 week mark and then the scan... I need some of your paitence to rub off on me !

DC - hope you are doing OK, think I will pop you a text just to check...come back soon hun...I am missing the Durham updates !!

Well not much news from me, except that I went out with me closest friends last night and told them...there were a lot of tears ! They were all on the phones to their parents and friends before I could blink...it would have been easier to have announced it on the BBC news     ! Lovely that they are all so happy for us though, makes it feel a bit more real.

Anyway lovelies, DH is cooking a lovely dinner so I had better go and offer some form of help   !

Loads of love to you all....especially you Sarita....keeping everything crossed for you !! 

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769

Hi all

Jazzy's right - I did do the pineapple juice and brazil nuts - but that was with the frist IUI's (which didnt work).  Didnt do it with theIVF, which did work - strange isnt it?

Hope everyone's well - I've got a stinking cold/flu but still at work... Wanna go home... It's awful coz I felt guilty to phone in sick as I only just started back a month ago..  But everyone except my boss is making me feel guilty for being here as they dont want 'my germs' !!!  Wont even come in the kitchen if Im there making my tea  

DH has got tickets to dirty dancing for my bday on Thursday - hope I feel better by then, cant wait !!

Got my nephew's 1st bday party on Saturday, and Kai's got another party to go to on Sunday - bless..

Jazzy - i bet if felt great being able to tell ur friends - makes it seems so much more real to u too... I remember I just couldnt wait !!!  Hope u enjoyed you meal that your lovely DH cooked...  

Sarita - I know what u mean, about the 'what will people think' when it comes to fertility problems
I did find that it got a lot easier being able to talk to friends/family about it eventually - I def think it helped me too to be able to talk to people.  Dont worry about it and remember its all about u..  

TC

Pri..xx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi there everyone!

Hope you are all well and lovely to log on to lots of posts!

Jazzy - 12 weeks today yeahhhhhh    . Well done you - it must feel fabulous. Wonderful to tell your friends too - i love to think of you being so happy after all your support for us.

Sarita - welcome. i only had IUI so I cant really help with practical advice other than i know, like the other girls it helps to relax and keep    as much as you can. This is hard at times so lean on friends at home and on this board - we are here for you in thd dreaded 2ww!

Pri - hope you are feeling better soon espcially for your birthday. 

Claudia - how is that little Leyla - I hate the high temperature thing - its always so worrying - hope she is on the mend and you didnt get too exhausted by it.

DC - post soon honey - we  miss you.

Not much happening with me - still tired but iIsuspect that is juggling work, 2 children and being pregnant - dont think i expect it to get better! DH is being a star though!
Thought now we had had the scan I would tell Zac. I showed him the photos and asked him what he thought it was. Answer - a baby skeleton. Feeling things were going well I asked him if he knew where it was. Answer - the natural history museum!!! You couldnt make it up if you tried could you! Also he asked me now we are having a new baby if we have to give Ottilie back! So glad we dont have to!

Lots of love to all


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello All !!

Libby - was only coming on for a quick check to see how all were but had to post because your last post made me laugh so much....Zac comes out with such classics !! I love him ! Hope you are trying to rest up a little...you are a miracle I don't know how you do it ! Interestingly there is a journalist on the media board looking for people who have gone down the treatment and adoption route only to fall pregnant naturally...can't think who I thought of   !

Pri -     !!! Hope you have recovered enough to help make sure the Baby doesn't get put in the corner....come on Claudia...I am guessing you love that film....I carried a watermelon ! Let us know how it was...I would love to go and see that !

Claudia - how are things, no news from you for a while, hope you are OK.

DC - we are lonely...come back soon !

Sarita - how are you getting on hun ? Anything to report ?

Well Libby you are right, I was thrilled to reach  12 weeks, feels like it has taken forever to get here but once here I have thought where the flip did that go ? Tiredness seems to have eased off a bit for me and I can now get through a whole day and evening without a kip which is a novelty ! Literally can not wait until Monday as I feel like a complete fraud at the moment due to having no syptoms at all...I am sure I am going to get there and they are going to say 'April Fool !!' the only thing I do have seems to be a huge belly which I am sure isn't right, there is no way that at 12 weeks it can be baby but if you saw me you would say I looked about 5 months, any of you have any idea what it is, could it still be bloating from the drugs....it is a real struggle to hide it at work and I want to wait until fter Monday to tell my team but I think that they have guessed.....I personally think it is fat from not exercising but DH keeps telling me to not be so silly....any help please ?

DH out tonight so DHW (Desperate House Wives) on skyplus here I come !!! SO happy it is back, I can't get enough of it   !

Loads of love to you all. 

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi girlies

Just a quick one to let you know that we are away for the next week so i probably wont be logging on. 

Have fun at your scan on Monday Jazzy - i am sure it will be pure magic! 

i just watched Desperate Housewive on sky plus - how sppoky is that! Off to bed now - after all it is 8.45.....!!


----------



## DC

Hi Ladies

I’m so sorry for being such a bad FF, and being AWOL for so long.  My little man hasn’t been sleeping for about 6 weeks, so I’ve literally used any spare time to sleep when I can.  It’s been a really tough time and for some reason I feel guilty about moaning about the tough times on here when so many people want to be parents so much it must be hard for them to read my moans.  Don’t get me wrong the bad never even goes near outweighing the good but some days have been pretty tough lately and I don’t want to burden you all with it (I know you’re all going to virtually beat me up now aren’t you).  Anyway there seems to be no light at the end of the tunnel but I seem to be dealing with it better, so I thought I’d drop in and apologise for being away for so long.

Jazzy I’m so excited about your scan, I was the same as you I had no real symptoms and thought it was all a big joke but the 12 week scan was amazing, the difference from the early ones is unbelievable, DH and I just sat and cried.  I’ll be thinking of you tomorrow honey let me know how it goes and take plenty of tissues with you.

I think someone mentioned meeting up a while back, it’s a definite yes from me, logistically it might take a little while to plan with me being at the other end of the county but I’m up for it, we can have a baby shower for Jazzy and Libby, or even wait until baby Jazzy and baby Libby arrive so we can all meet them.

Libby I love Zac so much, he comes out with the best things, I’ve never even met him and I can just picture how sincere his little face looks when he comes out with these things.  You are indeed wonder woman, how are you coping with work and two kids and a pregnancy, it was all I could do to cope with work and a bump in the early days, I still can’t imagine what it would be like having another one (having said that I was starting to think about it before my lovely little cherub decided to start the big six week wake off!!).

Claudia, I know what you mean about the baby groups, I take Joseph to a few and he loves them but all the other mums laugh at me for being there with my Milton wipes and cleaning everything in sight.  I don’t know about leyla but Joseph literally outs anything he sees in his mouth, so I figure better to be safe than sorry, I am aware that I’m over the top with it, but hey that’s me!!

Pri, I love the idea of little Kai signing, I’ve been trying to teach Joseph a few, he looks at me like I’m the oddest person in the world and even raises an eye brow on occasion but I like to think it’s registering.  I don’t think he’ll ever crawl he hates being on his stomach and just cries, but loves being on his feet so maybe he’ll o straight to walking.  On the up side I haven’t had to think about baby proofing yet.

Welcome Sarita, I would echo what the others have said.  I tried to relax as much as possible and made sure I had plenty of things to occupy my mind through it, but not over tax my body.  I didn’t work in the 2ww but that was because I’m the type of person who would just sit there and think about it all day and not get any work done rather than work taking my mind off it, so I took the decision to stay at home and fill my time in that way.  The only other things I did were have acupuncture throughout and took the lead from my lovely acupuncturist as to when would be the best times, and I drank lots and lots of water and ate brazil nuts.  I think I’ve said it hundreds of times to people, I was so convinced that it hadn’t worked that I almost booked a very expensive holiday the day before testing, because I had no symptoms at all other than AF ones, so if at all possible try not to over analyse the symptoms or lack of (easier said than done I know!) lots of luck to you and keep us posted.

Anyway my little man is having a rare sleep on his daddy (I could just melt looking at them!), so I’m going to take this opportunity to have some lunch.

If anyone has any sleeping advice it would be most welcome, basically I think he’s been struggling with wind (so good food advice would be helpful too) which is waking him then he’s struggling to get back over.  I know I don’t have the controlled crying ability and that’s all the health visitor has advised so I’m at a bit of a loss, maybe he’ll just have to sleep with me till he’s five!!

Anyway my lovelies sorry again for the long absence, love and hugs to you all.

DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Just wanted to let u know I'm still here but haven't had time to log on - FIRST WEEK BACK AT WORK!!!
It's late now but I will log in soon to update and catch up.
Take care
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Team !!

Fab to see so many posts !

DC - really really wonderful to hear from you and don't apologise, it sounds awful (and yes you are allowed to moan...you are not Mother Teresa !) no wonder you have been AWOL   ! I know I can't speak from experience but my friend went through something similar with her little boy at about the same age and she took him to an osteopath that specialised in treating babies...worked a treat, he basically needed a bit of realigning and after that he ate and slept like a dream...she would shout it from the roof tops if she could...so maybe worth a go ?! Will be thinking of you and fab that you would like to meet up too....think I will cry my eyes out when I meet you guys    !!

Libby - hope you have a fab time away...we will talk DHW when you are back but this series looks like it is lining up to be a goodie already !! 

Pri - how are you and Kia doing ? How was Dirty Dancing...I am dying to know !

Claudia - OMG can't believe you are back to work already, where has that gone ? How has Leyla reacted ?

Well we have had just the best afternoon, we had our scan and it was amazing, in fact so much so I couldn't take it all in...I was rubbish at spotting what was what and DH was great at it, he kept laughing at me. All was present and correct and the nuchal fold gave a really low risk factor which was good to hear. Not a fab mover, unlike your wriggler Libby, it was just kicking back with one hand on it's tummy and nonchalantly resting it's feet on the lining of my womb....must be a boy   !!! The sonographer said it had really long legs and was about 4 days bigger than it should be, she kept asking if we were sure about dates and I was like " errrr yeah...they are laser beamed into my memory" !! I am sure we turn into human calculators as soon as you start treatment or get pg   ! Anyway we got lots of lovely pictures and left on cloud 9...just really relieved that all looked as it should....providing I am not about to give birth to the Incredible Hulk.....bring on the next scan for come more measurements...at least it explains the big tummy !

Right ladies might go for a cheeky warm bath but we will scan the scan   photos in and get them on my profile as soon as we can.

Loads of love to you all.

Jazzy (and the Hulk) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

A quick post just to say what wonderful news Jazzy - I'm so happy that you are experiencing all these lovely moments.
Claudia


----------



## Pri769

Hey

Jazzy - Great news on the scan - its just amazing isnt it - doesnt matter how many u have, each one is sooo special... Great to hear that symptoms are going - time to enjoy the pregnancy, but make sure u still get pampered - all will change once the baby arrives...lol

DC - Great to hear from u and so sorry u have had sleepless nites - my little nephew used to wake up around 6-8 times in the night - They took him to a Cranio therapist and they believe it has really helped- within a couple of days he started sleeping thro the night...  If you think its wind try and keep him off gassy foods at tea time...  Was he a good sleeper before ?

Libby - Hope u had a lovely week away - sounds like u needed the break - U are a Supermum..    And as for Zac - I just couldnt stop laughing - he is such a character - bless him 

Sarita - Hope ur ok... 

Well we made it to Dirty Dancing and it was the BEST !!!!  DH told me to wake him up after three hours, when we first got there - At the end he had this HUGE smile on his face and said - 'babe we have to come back and see it again - it was Brilliant !!!!!
I would definitely go again - u girls have to see it !!
We finally got rid of our colds, poor Kai's little nose was getting so sore from the constant wiping..
My little nephew turned one last week, Kai had two birthday parties over the weekend - bless him, he loves being out and around other babies/children


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi lovely ladies

Back online and lovely to read all your posts.

Had a wonderful time on holiday - feel much more rested, less emmotional and actually vaguely normal rather than pg!

Jazzy - so glad your scan was so magical - can we see the pictures? its all so unbelievable isnt it - i marvel that you can have all that inside you and not actually feel it yet!

DC - poor you - I hope by now that you might have found a solution. I have had both chiropractic and osteopathic treatment on both of mine post birth and as required and like the others I am a fan. On a more basic level I wondered if something might have changed just before he stopped sleeping for you. If you havent found anything else that has worked yet I wonder if he could be hungry. I know it sounds daft but mine ate a surprisingly large amount at 8 months and I think its easy to forget to give them more as they grow when they still seem so little to us. Hunger has caused sleep problems with mine from time to time so maybe worth a try if all else fails. You are a star for sounding so calm about it - I am a witch when I dont sleep!

Claudia - all sickness over in your house I hope! How is beautiful leyla? How are you finding work - I think the pining in the first few weeks is really hard and i was riddled with guilt but ultimately I personally am a better mother for mixing work and motherhood. Its a big myth that working is hard - being a full time mum is sooo much harder!!

Pri - glad to hear you have got over your colds. Dirty Dancing sounded great - might see if I can persuade DH along.

Someone called me supermum - cant remember who. This is very kind but I dont think I can claim this. I think lives are like waistlines - they just expand to fit somehow and although its chaos at times it all works out somehow!

I think a baby shower for Jazzy would be wonderful on the understanding that it is only for Jazzy - we dont need any more baby presents in this house! When and where do we want to meet? I am assuming a weekend day works best for those that are working. I am based in Bucks but would travel to the moon to meet you guys!


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello My Lovelies !!!

Well it has all been a bit quiet on the thread recently so well done Pri and Libby for keeping it going !! How are all you guys ??!!

Just a very quick one from me tonight as we are off on hols tomorrow....hurrah !! Going to Palma for 10 days for a babymoon   !!

Libby - so lovely to have you back and glad that you had such a fab time ! You even sound relaxed   !! Also glad to hear that the bump is all going well. Meeting up sounds absolutely wonderful but no special treatment for me please.....it will be the biggest gift ever just getting to meet you all ! How would sometime in July sound ?? Maybe somewhere in London would be good...DC, can you persuade DH to bring you all for a weekend break to the big smoke ? Maybe the girls could meet up during the day and then all the DH's could some along for an early evening meal somewhere ?? Just a thought ?

Right must go off and pack...I am a nightmare when it comes to organising holiday stuff so that is going to have to change   ! All is well with the bump...I look properly pregnant now and keep standing in front on the mirror looking at the bump in wonderment ( a sight that sometimes I thought I would never see)...the whole miracle of the situation still completely overwhelms me and I know and am thankful for how incredibly lucky I have been. Just waiting for Oswald (that is what my father has named him/her) to start moving....and I can't wait ! Right enough rabbiting I am off to have a quick Trevor Eve fix in Waking the Dead before I jet off.

Take care of yourselves and get those brains in gear for meeting up....it is going to be one big cry fest !!!

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Hello Ladies, sooo sorry  haven't posted for a while but I have now returned to work and have been adjusting to the new routine.  Wow, going to work is like having a day off - really!  I laugh when people say they are stressed at work - its a blooming holiday compared to looking after a baby.  Not trying to scare you Jazzy but its true!  I've managed to get a couple of days to work from home but at the moment thats just a joke - Leyla doesn't think mummy should be on the computer working, mummy should be on the mat playing and too right!

Glad everyone is well and I think meeting up is great - are we bringing babies with us too?

Very envious about all these holidays everyones taking - have a great time Jazzy - I know you're already away now but doesn't matter.

Well, we will be going away in June too - for Leyla's christening.  That will be nice I cant wait.  

Can you believe it will be Leyla's first birthday on Saturday - WHERE HAS THIS YEAR GONE  We've bought her a garden swing as her main present and she is having a party on bank holiday monday.  Hope the weather will be good.

Take care and keep up with the updates preggie ladies.

Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

Ladies ladies

Where have we all gone!?? I have been rubbush - sneaking on to look an not posting due to tiredness and time! Sooooo sorrry 

Anyway

Jazzy - how are you feeling and how was the holiday? With you on trevor Eve - find him very compelling watching and I love the concept that anyone could be that rude at work and get away with it - makes me and DH laugh every time!! July works for me as a meet though if we are doing it with babes and bumps the DH thing in the evening might be a little tricky as I am not sure what we would do with the babes if we are all in London! I can do July weekends excluding the first one.

Claudia - with you on the working thing - a lot easier than being a mummy but of course not as nice! Good to have a combo if it suits you and it does me! Cannot believe it was Leyla's first birthday - where has the year gone. Did you feel funny on the day? I find it a little strange thinking back to that day a year before - quite overwhelming really! What are your plans for the christening - have you got a wonderful dress for her??

Pri and DC - how are you lovely ladies - updates please!

All is well here - zac absolutely determined I am having a boy and has asked me to promise I will have another if its not!?!!  Either way we will find out on Thursday at my scan so i can prepare him and let you all know! Ottilie has devloped an independent streak and spits out all food that isnt inserted with her own fair hands! I have given up and she just gets the bowl to herself now so you can imagine the mess!! kind of handy though as at least she will feed herself when the next one comes even if I need a sand blaster to clean up the carnage after every meal. Amazing how different she is to Zac - he was soooo lazy and would happily have me spoon feed him now if I allowed it - get the sense there is a gender trend here that carries on into adulthood.....!!   

Love you all ladies!!!


----------



## claudiaderi

Hi Ladies - I like Libby am very sorry for not having the energy to type away - but being back at work has finally knocked all the energy out of me - what little I had left.  I fell asleep on the sofa last week - I've never done that in my life!  

Hope everyone is okay - looks like we are all very busy or more than anything tired.  

Jazzy - you still on holiday love or are you chilling out.  How many weeks are you know - I'm sure you're due for your next scan soonish.
Can you believe it yet? How big are you - I bet you love touching that little bump - I still miss mine.

Libby -  How did the scan go - well ......are you going to tell us what you are having - pleeeease.
Yes, the Leyla's birthday was lovely.  We had a party on the 5th which was the bank holiday ( her actual birthday was 3rd) and it was a glorious day and everyone was out in the garden.  We had a lovely cake made for her with her favourite duck ducks on a pond. She clapped when everyone sang happy birthday and thats when it hit me - I felt quite emotional. She seems to have grown so much since and she isn't a baby anymore but a toddler.  In fact she has started walking on her own now with holding on to me but she still has lousy balance so cant trust her to walk on her own yet - protective mummy. 
How is Zac - is he ready to be a big brother - again.  How are you going to manage with all three of them - hope you've got lots of help.

Pri - you still busy with all of Kai's activities?  Dont know how you do it supermum!  Its good for them though - I noticed Leyla became more sociable when she started going to nursery. Is he doing anything new?

DC - are you sleeping love.  I know how hard it is - leyla still sleeps badly. Have you not found that the warmer weather has helped.  Since it got warmer Leyla sleeps more during the day and now goes thru the night too- now and again waking up for her dummy.  Its hard though when babies dont sleep - probably the most difficult part of being a parent.

Ladies - going to chill now and watch the final of American Idol.  By the way did anyone watch Brokeback Mountain the other night - OMG I cried so much - must still be hormonal.  Ooooh that Jake Gyllenhaal is gorgeous!
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

Very quick one from me as I am supposed to be working but just to tell you that the scan was fine and its a little boy. Zac is of course thrilled and we are just happy that it appears healthy. Very sleepy at this scan and I felt guilty waking him up! 

Jazzy when is your scan - must be soon?

XXXXXOOOOOXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## claudiaderi

Congratulations Libby - you must be thrilled.  Name choosing time now. 
Take care and enjoy the bank Holiday girls.
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Ladies

Sorry for being so completely rubbish recently, straight back from holiday into a murder....never good !! Anyway enough of the gory stuff how are you all I I have just stopped and re-read that that first bit and realised that if there is anyone who might read this thread and not know what I am going on about that they might think I am some kind of pregnant loony serial killer     Not the case gentle reader I promise...I am one of the good guys !

Libby - absolutely thrilled that a little boy is on the way for you all...especially Zac and so great that everything is all fine. Not sure how you are keeping up with two little ones and being pregnant but all credit to you ! Glad you and DH laugh at good old Trevor on Waking the Dead, he makes me and DH roar too. Did you watch Kiss of Death the other night, the actor that plays the Profiler is a friend of mine from years ago at school and he got in contact with me about that role...I like to think that it is my first bit of TV advising   !! Anyway I am rubbish and missed it so I don't even know how he did, think it is on again tonight so will have to tune in.

Claudia - you too are amazing, working and being a mummy does sound absolutely exhausting I did laugh when I read that you had fallen asleep on the sofa at work...oh well needs must, can't you just say that you are multi-tasking ?? Does sleep count as an activity ? I haven't seen Brokeback Mountain but might Skyplus it for when DH is out...he is too manly to watch it and seems to be put off since being told in detail about the sex scenes   ! I will put it on my list and we can have a consult !

Pri & DC - where are you lovelies ?? Hope everything is good with you both and look forward to updates soon !!

All seems fab this end and I still can not really believe I am pg. I can spend ages looking in the mirror (very narcissistic of me   !!) just looking at a sight I thought I would never see ! Baby is moving around like a good'un at night time and DH felt it from the outside about two weeks ago and then last night we both saw it move from the outside, it was a great big kick and one side of my belly moved...we just laid there is wonder and astonishment and then broke into fits of giggles...I can not believe how much I am loving being pregnant....it rocks ! Got scan on 12th July but we are not going to find out the sex....we are enjoying the whole experience so much that we just think it will be the icing on the cake as well as giving me something to push for !

Went and saw Derren Brown live last night, if you guys ever get the chance to see him...GO !! It was the most mind blowing things I have ever seen...and I am a psychologist   !!

Anyway my lovely ladies that is enough waffle from me (I was almost back on old form then !!) take care of you all and if anyone can pin a date down to meet that would just about make my year !!

Loads of love

Jazzy xxxxxx


----------



## jazzyminky

D'OH !!! The scan is 12th June...not July...as if I could wait that long !!

J xxx


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Lovely Ladies

Where is everyone   !!

Hope that you are all OK and that everyone is happy and healthy. All is good with us and in camp bean ! We had our 23 week scan on Tursday and it was amazing. Baby is looking fine and very cosy in there. It was asleep on it's side facing the scan bit and all of a sudden it had a little stretch and a yawn....as we watched ! Amazing !! All too cute, for just a second you could almost tell what it looked like. we didn't find out the sex, as tempting as it was and once we were out I am glad that we didn't so really looking forward to the surprise. They have said it is slightly on the big side (oh good...look forward to pushing that one out then     ! ) and said if it wasn't IVF they would have changed my due date and brought it forward by 3-4 days, so they said prepare for it to be early !

Still absolutely love being pregnant which I told DH the other night could be a problem, he promptly replied "well we can only afford for you to love pregnancy twice !!". How romantic   ! Went shopping afterwards as DH had a very swanky business lunch to go to but I did make my first baby purchase of three very cute baby grows and some little socks to keep it's tootsies warm ! It felt so good when I left the shop I swear my heart started beating faster.

Anyway lovelies that is quite enough gushing from me...hope you are all OK and to read some posts soon.

Love as always to you all.

Jazzy xxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Just a very quick one from me although I promise to post longer next week.

Just to say to jazzy that i am thrilled about your scan - its so lovely that you saw the bean moving - makes it so real. Really loved that you went and bought some baby things too - its such a special thing to do!

Re loving the pregnancy thing, tell your DH not to count on it! IVF often kick starts the body into normal fertility and as you two were unexplained..... you could have a whole rugby team (or netball!) on you hands!!


----------



## claudiaderi

So happy for you Jazzy - how great is that feeling when you see that little baby on the screen!  Well done you for not asking the sex - I'm too curious a person.  I have a feeling that you may have a little boy - dont know why - dont count on it tho I'm usually useless at predicting 

Those baby purchases before baby is born are so exciting - I felt like I wanted everyone to know they were for my baby and not a gift for any one elses.  At the same time I felt a bit odd - like I didn't actually know what I was buying and that everyone could see that - I now feel like an experienced baby clothes shopper  

When is your exact due date?

Its lovely being pg isn't it  - I still miss it.  

Hope everyone else is good - will post another time to let you know how Leyla's christening went.

claudia


----------



## DC

Hello Lovely Ladies

I think I start all my posts in the same way these days with a big apology for being so crap at posting!!  I don't know what I do with my time, I really don't, it's not like I've got a tidy house or manage to keep on top of any other jobs, and I still don't seem to get any time, I think my time management skills left my body when Joseph was born!! 

Anyway enough of my waffle, Claudia honey I can't believe lovely Leyla is one already, I love that it made you feel emotional I can imagine I'll feel the same in a couple of months when Joseph is one.  I can totally sympathise with the extra fatigue of being back at work, are you back full time?  I'm back 3 days a week but most weeks at the moment it's only two days because I'm covering the extra day with my holidays until my mother in law retires and looks after Joseph for that day.  It's all a bit odd being back at work I'm struggling to integrate back into it but it's early days I'm sure I'll settle down.  How's it going for you?  Hope the Christening is fab, can't wait to hear about it,  we had Joseph's in March and I loved every second, another emotional experience, all this having children malarkey is full of them !!

Jazzy my love it's completely fantastic to hear your joy at being pregnant it almost makes me want to be pregnant again (I say almost because we have a baby in-between us for a portion of most nights these days so it doesn't leave a lot of time or energy for making babies ).  You brought a tear to my eye when I read your post .  I always wondered if after trying for so long we would just settle into being pregnant ladies and Mummies the same way everyone else does, but I really believe that, as hard as the journeys have been for us, they've been so worth it because the extra joy we feel at what a miracle it is to have this precious thing growing inside you and being born and then being part of your life is worth every second of that sadness that we experienced on the way there.  Ooo get me all profound, must be the lack of sleep.   Give that beautiful bump a little rub from me, and keep enjoying it.  I agree with Libby, DH shouldn't worry about affording a second try it might just happen naturally it often does.  We're still not ready to try again yet, maybe after Christmas but we'll see how we feel then, we're both pretty certain we'd like another baby if possible, but we're both a bit reluctant to start on the trail again having been off it for a while now, it's so lovely not having to worry about AF's etc, I'm not keep to be back there again soon.  I don't think we'd go the tx route again but who knows.  I'm just enjoying Joseph for now and the wonder of his little mannerisms. 

Libby, a boy!!!  Yey!! I bet Zac's over the moon.  Do you have names yet?  I continue to be in complete awe of what a natural relaxed mummy you are, I can see you having a whole brood of them!!  I hope you're not too tired (I guess you don't have time to think about it).  I've been asking around all my friends and getting their opinions on age gaps for kids and how they coped, I'm getting mixed reviews but generally people think about 2 years and it's always going to be hard at the beginning no matter what the gap is, so I'd love to get your opinion now and after you've had the little bean.  Give your lovely bump a little rub from me too.

Pri, how are you honey?  It must be little Kai's first birthday soon is it?  Have you got a big party planned?  I hope you're all OK.

We've just had a week in Menorca which was lovely, Joseph was a complete angel on the journeys and the whole time we were there bless him, I was frantic with all the packing and panicking about how he'd cope and he wasn't remotely bothered he was totally chilled so luckily it rubbed off on us and we all had quite a relaxing time.  Don't get me wrong it wasn't a holiday as we know it, and there were no long relaxing meals or lazy days by the pool (make the most of those things while you still can Jazzy!!) but it was relaxing in it's own way and I wouldn't change it for the world.

I took all your advice and took him to see a cranial osteopath, it seems to have helped he's certainly lots better with his wind and digestion and we aren't up every half an hour any more, he still isn't sleeping through but I'm OK with that, I kind of expect to be up once or twice a night to settle him then another time early morning when he just won't settle and comes in our bed.  I know it doesn't sound ideal but it really doesn't bother me too much, don't get me wrong a night of unbroken sleep would be bliss but it's no where near as bad as it was before so we're just accepting it and assuming he'll gradually get better with age (oh how blind we are  ), so thank you for all your lovely advice ladies it really did help.

Anyway as I'm at work (naughty I know), I'd better stop rambling and get something done.

Masses of love and hugs to you all, I promise I'll try harder to post more often.

DC xx


----------



## Pri769

Hi all

Another big sorry to start the post
Just dont know where the time is going right now - back to work full time doesnt help

Jazzy - Excellent news on the scan, isnt it just the best feeling ever??  Ur own little bubba in there - ok not so little, but that's good      Good on u for not finding out the sex, Im so impatient but DH didnt let me find out and im so glad as its what kept us going towards the end, the excitement and not knowing what it is

DC - Glad to hear Joseph is better since the cranio - Yoga helped Kai too with his wind/digestion..Holiday in Menorca sounds great - We're going to Portugal on the 10th - I hope Kai's ok on the plane and stuff, he doesnt like to sit still for a second so its gonna be a challenge

Libby - Excellent news on the scan, and a little brother for Zac and his sis...u must be thrilled  sorry hun, when are u due ?  Im so lost at the moment

Claudia - How are u honey - missed Claudia's bday and christening I think - how did they go ?  Doesnt time fly

Kai is going to be one on saturday - having a little party for him with family and friends - cant believe a year has gone by already... He's walking holding on to the sofas and stuff and stands unaided for a few seconds, but then when he realises he's not holding on he gets nervous and sits down
He is obsessed with ducks - I asked him what he wants for his bday (and im sure he didnt havea clue what i was saying ) but he says 'quack quack'  Took him to see the animals in a nature park on fathers day and he does the sign for where and says quack quack - so then took him to feed the ducks
The bets one is - he throws the balls out of his ball pit and says 'dad ge' it' - soooo funny !

Pri.xx


----------



## jazzyminky

My Lovely Ladies

I am sooooo sorry about the lack of contact recently and this one isn't going to be any better. I am afraid this is just a fleeting visit as a grab a moment in between online banking and ocado !! I haven't had a chance to read any updates so I hope and pray that you are all OK, happy and healthy. All is really good with us and the bean who moves around so much that I considering putting it's name down (obviously just 'Baby Robins' for the 2012 Olympics !

Been a mad time, work has been one job after the other and then Friday I took my Mum out for the afternoon and it turned into a disaster, she is 77 and not too great on her feet and she had a fall and broke her shoulder and knocked all of her top front teeth out. I couldn't get to her in time to stop her falling as there was a lady with two kids that had run between us. We managed to get her to hospital in an ambulance and she was fine all the way until all of a sudden she just started to talk jibberish. everyone was concerned at this and I was told she may have a brain hemmorage from the fall (we didn't know about the shoulder as this point) in the hospital she didn't know who I was and then right in front of my had a massive seizure....it was the most horrenduos thing I have ever seen, you feel completly helpless watching someone you love in that much pain, the emergency button was pressed and about 7 doctors and nurses came rushing in, I was removed but could still hear what was going on as they were just behind a curtain. Finally I was removed to a family room and after a cat scan they thankfully found that her head was fine and that it was the shock and pain of her shoulder as people were just moving her around on it that caused her brain to say "no thanks very much I am out of here !". Anyway sorry to go on but this is obviously a bit of a release  ! Problem being is that she is the sole carere for my Dad who is house bound due to mobility so I have had to have an emergency week off work to arrange care for him etc. Mum is now in a fab rehab place (very Amy Winehouse !!!) and Dad is starting to cheer up a bit too. Throughout I have tried to remain as calm as possible because of the bean and I have a midwife appointment later so hopefully all is going to be OK. 

I am so sorry just to come on and go BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH and I promise a non selfish updat next time. I just wanted to know that despite all I am thinking about you all regularly !!

All my love

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769

Jazzy

That is awful - I cant believe it, your poor mum - I hope she's doing a lot better..
Cant have been nice for you at all, I would have completely freaked out, you always seem so strong and always there for everyone
It was lucky that you were with her?  Glad to hear your dad has cheered up a little too...
Lots and lots of                   for them both !

And of course for you, Im sure your midwife appt went really well - pls let me know..
So how have u been feeling - enjoying the pregnancy ?

Kai took his first unaided steps yesterday - was sooooooo cute bless him..

We went to Portugal for a week and have been so busy as always since we got back, this full time work is taking its toll on top of everyhting now

Hope everyone else is doing good  

Pri..xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Hello ladies, well looks like we have all had a bit of a rest and been enjoying the odd day of sunshine - and well deserved i think but  we all need to catch up so thought I would break the silence.  Hope our 2 mums to be are doing well.  Are you huge yet?  We ought to find a website where we can post our photos for free and is easy to use so we can see these bellies and babies!  Anyone know of one?

How about you DC are you still being kept up by the little one or is that better now?  Any new developments?
Pri have u started KAI on the potty yet?  I found the Wizard of Oz and the potty went together very well. Leyla now asks for the potty but I'm sure its cos she can have a sit down and watch a bit of the film - but it works.
Any walkers yet?  How are the toddlers coping with the heat?  Leyla sweats so much cos she's got so much hair and her room gets too hot too.  Teething's not helping either as she's now got the last few coming thru which I think are the hardest.

Has anyone noticed any new behaviour from their little ones - I ask cos Leyla has turned into the worst drama queen.  Temper tantrums galore!  Its seems the terrible 2s have arrive early.  I dont give in to her but she's strong willed and so am I so we are having a few battles in my household at present - DH usually caves in!  

My friend had a baby last night - a little boy.  It has made me ever so broody - never been broody before.  When we were trying for Leyla I just needed to have a baby but now it actually is broodiness.  Better get a move on tho as who knows if it will be easier next time round or if it'll be the dreaded IVF again.

Jazzy - you must have plenty of stories - let us know how you are doing. 
Libby - you too - you haven't got long now - are you ready?  

Take care girls
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all OK, sorry about my rant last time and I am sad to say that this time is going to be no better. In some twisted set of fateful actions my poor Dad was rushed to hospital on Wednesday too (Mum is still there and recovery is going very slowly) I have been going in to see my Dad at home everyday and doing his shopping and some of his cooking for him etc. He complained he had stomch ache on Tuesday and didn't eat anything but wouldn't let me call the doctor in to see him. At 06:30 on Wednesday morning he calls me just saying 'I need help' so I rush round to find that he is in bed and has been clearly vommitting blood. I called the ambulance straight away and when we got to hospital they said that it might be an ulcer.

Things really went from bad to worse from this point in, he was admitted, believe it or not onto the same ward (but in the male bit) as my Mum and on Thursday I was told his condition was life threatening, in the early hours of that morning he had massive surgery on his tummy and although he survived the op he went straight onto life support. We got a call on Friday morning asking us to attend the hospital and were told that his organs had begun to fail. It was clear he was not going to survive so the doctors asked us what we would like to do and we decided to let him go with dignity and switched off life support. Thankfully he died peacefully in no pain with us all around him holding his hands but it is still just so incredibly sad . I felt so bad for my poor Mum who seems really frail from her fall and now she has lost the man she lived for for all those years.

Sorry to have two such awful sets of news in such a short period of time. Now there is so much to do to organise the funeral and she has decided she doesn't want to go home but wants to sell and go to some kind of warden assisted facility, in amongst it all I suppose that you are also meant to grieve but myself and one of my sisters have been trying to sort out a myriad of stuff. The other sister has decided that she mother 'issues' and wants nothing to do with my poor Mum and has been saying that now my Dad has gone there is no point in her coming to see Mum (she lives in the Midlands)...what a selfish ******** !!

Anyway I could rant all day and I really don't want to ruin this lovely thread but I am starting to wonder what I have done to offend the powers that be at the moment.

Hope you are all OK and that the lovely babies and bumps are doing well. The only thing keeping me going at the moment is knowing that come October there will be a wonderful new life to concerntrate on....thank God for this Baby...it will be my saving grace ! DH is being a trouper as always, what would I do without that man !

Anyway I am going to be selfish and b*gger off now...just feels better getting it off my chest....I am so sorry ladies  

Love to you all as always.

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Oh Jazzy

What can I say - poor poor you. Coping with a parental death is so hard and doing it whilst you are pregnant is doubly worse. I just dont know how to comfort you and so sudden too. My father had a sudden and unexpected heart attack 6 years ago, never regained consciousness and we too had to switch off the life support. The only consolation i could find was that i remembered him happy and healthy but it still takes such a long time to get over and your poor Mummy too.

I know this will be hard but I urge you to lean on the sister you have that is being helpful as much as you can. i know you will want to help but you really need to be nuturing yourself at this late stage of your pregnancy.

You are right that your baby will be doubly special at a time like this and I always feel a new life so soon after losing someone close to you is somehow the right order of things. However, dont underestimate the effect of grieving combined with all those hormones - you will need good friends to lean on - please please ask for help whenever you need it from people you can rely on.

To everyone else i hope you and babes / toodlers are happy and well. It doesnt feel right to say anything else on this post so I will end it there except to say all is very well with us.

Lots of hugs to all but especially Jazzy.


----------



## DC

Oh honey I'm so unbelievably sorry for your loss.  Like Libby I really don't know what you say to you, I guess nothing anyone can say will help to make you feel better at this time, I can't even begin to imagine how you're feeling so I won't try.  

I agree with Libby, the baby is the thing for you all to focus on and it does seem to make sort of sense of things in some way when a new life arrives so close to such a tragedy.  If it's remotely possible you should try to focus on your self and nurturing the baby, I'm sure your lovely DH is looking after you while you look after everyone else, make sure you remember to lean on the people who you can lean on.

If there's anything at all that I can do from this great distance let me know and just keep talking and writing to us when you can you, know we're all there for you.

So much love to you and your bump and your family at this horrible time

DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Oh Jazzy - sooo sorry.  You know, I missed your post about your mum - dont know how I managed to do that and then I read about  your dad.  Unbelievable - so sorry.  Its must be so hard for you but please take the girls' advice - you need to look after yourself.

Just want to say that  when DH's brother died just after Leyla's birth - it was very sad because you want everybody to be happy because of this baby but unfortunately circumstances change that.  In fact I was angry with my b-i-law cos he didn't wait to meet Leyla - just saw her from a hospital window.  But one thing Jazzy, you will feel that your dad will be there watching over you and that is reasurring when you have that bundle of joy in your arms.  I have a photo of leyla's uncle and she has learned to say hello to it and blow kisses - its not the same thing but its the closest.  Dont know what else to day hon - just want you to feel better.
Keep strong
Claudia


----------



## Pri769

Jazzy - I'm so sorry hun, I have only just logged on - got goosebumps down my body, I am so so sorry for your loss hun, I cant even find any other words to say... besides I'm thinking of u hun...... 

(I know its hard but pls take care of yourself, the next couple of months are really important for you)


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi everyone

No word from Jazzy since I last logged on so I guess you are hunkering down and just trying to cope with everything. Hope you are ok honey and all is well with your bump - really thinking of you.

We have just returned from a couple of weeks in the USA on the East Coast seeing friends. Was kind of nice to see sun for a couple of weeks and the flights were manageable even though I am now cube shaped!

Cant quite believe i am due to give birth in a month! All the usual fun symptoms are kicking in - baby awake when I am trying to sleep, back ache, hips feel like they are coming apart.. etc however, really looking forward to meeting the little boy now. Got all the tiny baby clothes out this weekend in preparation and it somehow made it real again. Cot hasn't arrived yet though...amazing... I never thought I would be a double buggy, two cot household!

Hope everyone else is well and all those crawlers / toddlers are keeping you busy! Ottilie still crawling at speed but not walking - no doubt she will choose october to achieve this! She is quite a minx now though - think she will hold her own with her brothers!

Lots of love


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello My Lovely Ladies !!!!

No sad posts this time I promise and thank you all so much for your words of comfort...and trust me they really were words of comfort. You are all so amazing I just want to get you all together and give you a big hug.

I am so sorry that I have been a rubbish FF lately...nothing but miserable angry posts but things are on the up now. The last month has gone past in a bit of a blur really but Mum is starting to make slow progress on the road to recovery and my sister has got her living with her which is a big big help. She is going to come home, probably in November and I will try and take as much responsibilty as I can what with having a little one to look after too. We had the funeral for Dad a few weeks ago and far from it being a sad affair it was so much more about a celebration of his life which was lovely...very few tears and lots of happy memories and you are all so right about the natural order of things etc, still sad that he never got to meet Junior (or Oswald) as he loving called it but I have a picture of him and Mum in the nursery and it looks down on the cot so that is nice.

And OMG !!! Libby...only 24 days to go (although I guess you might be sooner ?) what were you doing flying, were you allowed...tell all about your trip !

Pri, DC and Claudia, hpw are things with you ? Sorry for being so totally self absorbed with myself recently, would love lots of updates when I next come on !

DH and I are beside ourselves with excitiment and anticipation now for the arrival of baby Robins.....six years in the waiting...hopefully only 5 weeks to go (not 7 weeks if I go overdue). Started NCT classes a few weeks ago and met some lovely people...trouble is that my favourite person in the group didn't appear on Tuesday night as she was in labour !! She and another of the group are all due on 15th just like me so she was 5 weeks early. All is fine and she had a little boy called Harry...it was one serious wake up call to us all though...especially the guys, poor old DH has barely got over the shock and keeps wondering around the house saying things like "it could have been us" and "we are having a baby aren't we"....errrrrrrr YEAH !!!

Anyway my lovelies, hopefully I am back to full fighting strength and will be a better FF going forward...goodness knows I will need the wisdom of all your experience when junior arrives.

Massive hugs to you all, I have really missed you.

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

So good to hear you are feeling a bit more positive and sounding like your old self again - must be tough tho.

Its all getting so close - these due dates that I'M getting nervous!  Oh but its all exciting stuff - cant wait to do it again myself.

Been rubbish posting too.  Been so tired.  Leyla has turned into such a demanding child and what a temper!  

She's also teething her last now so having a tough time of it last few days and nights - she had fever tonite too so am preparing for a disruptive night.
Wanted to quickly say hi to everyone b4 I sit down to relax at last.  I promise to post in more detail next time.
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello All

Yes all very exciting this end...I literally can not believe where the time has gone. Libby I can't believe that you have only got 14 days to go....bet baby comes early...I had a dream about it   !!

Claudia - you poor thing it can't be easy trying to work and cope with sleepless nights. Thinking of you hun   

Pri and DC - hope that you are all OK and the little ones are thriving.

Just a quick one from me as I am trying to be organised and sew new buttons on to my winter coats...I think that there is a button monster in this house who eats them...very frustrating !

Loads of love

Jazzy xxx


----------



## DC

Hello My Lovelies

I'm so sorry for being AWOL for so long, it seems the older these babies get the less time you have to do things, I know what you mean Claudia, it's almost impossible to find five minutes to sit down isn't it?  I'm not complaining though being a Mummy is fantastic!!

Jazzy it's so good to hear you sounding so positive after what you've been through, only you would apologise for posting about yourself at a time like this, that's what we're here for, you absolutely do not have to apologise ever!!  I think it's fantastic how well you're doing, and I love the fact that your Dad's funeral was a celebration of his life, not that I knew him but I'm sure that's what he would have wanted.  I'm glad your Mum's doing better too, I sure it's a help for her having your little one to focus on.  I can't believe you've only got 22 days to go!!!  Where has the time gone?  Have you gone on maternity leave yet?  I hope so!!  Put your feet up while you can, everyone told me to do that and I completely ignored them, oh how I wish I hadn't!!  I hope DH has full instructions for keeping us informed of the arrival.  If you've still got my mobile number in your phone he can send a text after all the relevant people have been informed and I'll let the ladies know.  If he's anything like my DH he won't have the first clue about posting on here to let us know.  I think it took me about a month to tell you all that Joseph was born, it seemed to take that long before my feet touched the ground.

Libby, 12 days!!  Oh my God, come to think of it you've been quiet for a while (I know I can talk!!) does this mean baby number three may already be with us?  It's so funny to think of the vastly different experiences you and jazzy will be having, even though I'm not on to baby number two yet I can completely appreciate now that nothing is the same as the first time, you get to take your time to plan the nursery and pamper your self a bit and rest, and it's all completely about you.  I can imagine if I have another one, it'll all be frantic and the focus will all be on Joseph (as it should be).  It's one of those sad ironies that you don't appreciate the first time round because it's so new and scary then after wards you think, ahh I should have appreciated that so much more.  I'm very away that I'm rambling by the way it's the sleep deprivation.

Claudia, I'm with you on the sleep and tiredness thing, I can completely sympathise.  I hope those nasty teeth come through soon and she gets some relief (and you get some sleep), is she generally a good sleeper if she's well?  Someone once told me that being the parent of a baby who sleeps is a vastly difference experience to being the patent of one who doesn't, I only hope I get to experience the latter at some point in my life!!

Pri, how's things with you honey?  Is little Kai doing well.  Can you believe our baby's are toddlers now, it's scary how fast the time goes.

It's been a hectic couple of months with me, we had some child care issues (don't worry nothing bad, it was just all a bit unorganised) so we eventually took the decision to put him in nursery for two days (his Grandma has him the other day when I'm at work).  Unfortunately timing was bad because he's right in the middle of his separation anxiety phase and only Mummy will do. So I've had the joyous experiences of leaving him screaming and having to peel his little fingers off my top so he'll let go of me.  It goes against every maternal instinct to leave your child in that state, I think I've cried for longer than he has when I've left him it's so hear breaking.  On the up side the nursery are fantastic and he is starting to settle, he gets lots of cuddles and reassurance which he seems to like.  Naturally though as soon as he started nursery he picked up a nasty cold bug, so he was in for one week then off poorly for the next week so he hasn't really got the momentum yet.  He's a poor sleeper at the best of times but last week it was just horrendous the poor little guy could barely breathe and was burning up so there was lots of floor pacing and cuddles in Mummy and Daddy's bed.  He still isn't sleeping much better but he seems to be heading in the right direction (the right direction I might add is him being up only two or three times for a cuddle and a dummy then ending up in our bed about five o clock, I know it's frowned up on by all the books but you do what you need to do to get some sleep sometimes!).  Other than that he's doing fantastically well and continues to melt my heart about a million time a day, he's taken a few steps and is very proud of him self, he chattering away and everything seems to be "car car" at the moment, he dances and does the most wonderful hugs and kisses, I really hope we can all meet up one day and we can meet each others babies, I want to show mine off and can't wait to meet all of  yours.

Anyway as I'm at work (naughty I know!!), I'd better make an effort.  Sorry again for the long delay in posting, I'll try to be better I promise.

Keep us posted on arrival of those babies and just in case they come soon, lots of luck for the deliveries, I hope they're quick and painless!!

Love and hugs to you all

DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Just checking in to see if we have any news from Libby.  I know you are due tomorrow but as we all know these babies come whenever they want.  Has the little one already arrived -as DC said you've been pretty quiet.  Well we all have - did any of us realize how tiring pregnancy and motherhood was gonna be!

Well Libby- we look forward to hearing your news.

DC - I feel for you on the sleeping issue.  Leyla was never a good sleeper and she still doesn't sleep great but I suppose we need to consider these poor teeth.  You will probably find that as he gets older he will sleep better.  Dont you find that just when you think that things are improving with sleep it all goes wrong again.  We still bring Leyla into our bed especially if she wakes up too early.
Poor you with the nursery situation - again we went thru the same thing but you will be surprised at how all of a sudden he will accept it and wave mummy goodbye.  I hated it too and I still feel now that I am leaving my precious baby with a bunch of stangers.  I believe after 6 months now that if she didn't like it or they weren't treating her well that she would be screaming her head off every time I left her.  Leyla also started during her separation anxiety phase but it actually improved because of nursery - in fact its made her more confident around people and she loves  other children.  
I wouldn't worry about the little fella sharing your bed - I  dont believe anyone who says they've never done it.  Sometimes when babies are ill they need that bit of comfort - I need my Lemsip and Leyla needs cuddles and the whole of my bed!  
Have you tried steaming his room when he is bunged up  - I find thats the only thing that works as well as raising her cot too.  Best  thing is daddy's arms though!

I have to admit to everyone and I feel terribly guilty saying it  after everything we went thru but I find being a mum so bloody hard!  
I love Leyla to bits but I find being a mum, a wife, a cook, cleaner, dog owner and full time worker so challenging and I sometimes think I'm really rubbish at it.  My good friend whose little boy is the same age as Leyla is so totally organised and her baby is so content.  She seems to get all her housework done and husband has dinner ready when he comes home.  I know she doesn't work but I wasn't able to do all that even when I was on maternity leave.  Ok her little one does sleep nearly 3 hours during the day  - which to me would be heaven.
I hate moaning but I feel somethings gotta give - I think I better get a cleaner in!  No seriously I sometimes dread the days I work from home cos I know its going to be really difficult and I actually feel like I'm getting a rest when I go in the office!  Dont get me wrong, it hasn't put me off having another one but I'm hoping that I will get the hang of all this and learn to be more organized.  Leyla's no angel either    she bullies her mum - gives regular unexpected slaps  demands everything - especially food and like her mum, doesn't stop whingeing!  Not to mention the temper tantrums - just wondering if its a girl thing.  Do you know what you are letting yourself in for Jazzy   At least we have started getting hugs and kisses from Leyla now and that makes up for everything.

Jazzy, how are you doing - r u huge?  We need to bring pregnacy pics with us when we eventually meet up. Are you getting nervous yet?  How about buying things - thats the best bit.  Have you started writing up your birth plan yet?  

Pri  - how's Kai doing?  Is he saying anything yet?  He must be pretty stable  on his feet now.  Are you back at work or not?  You always sound very much in control of things - just like our Libby.  Do you still take Kai to the clinic?  I stopped going when they practically asked me to put Leyla on a diet.  

I may have asked before but does anyone know a website where we can all go and share our pics?

Anyway - hoping to read some good news soon - 5th baby to be born in our group and no 6 to follow.  How inspirational is that to read - who would have bloody thought it a couple of years ago.  We really are a lucky bunch of gals!

Love to all 
Claudia


----------



## jazzyminky

Morning Lovelies !!

Hope that you are all OK. Just thought I would pop on to see if there was any news from Libby too. I will be patient though as I am sure it is really annoying with people asking all the time.....I have started to ignore work text messages....sure they are just doing it to wind me up !

Just had to reply to Claudia's post to say that you ARE an amazing Mum, and wife and all the other things that you are supposed to be so don't beat yourself up or compare yourself to others....and don't feel bad about saying it either. Just because we have had a harder path than most in order to get to where we are (and are all incredibly greatful for our amazing gifts and good luck) doesn't make you immune from feeling that it can all be a bit much sometimes. Lack of sleep plus all of societies expectations of what we should be achieving as 'modern women' is a big old bag to carry around so totally don't feel bad about letting of steam about it....you know that absolutely no one on this thread is going to judge you for it and we all know that you are exceptional at what you do and how you juggle everything. I think all of you are amazing women   !!

We are getting truly excited now and I think that every twinge is the beginning of D-Day....novice Mum here....sorry   ! We are due on 15th October and the hospital have said that due to the estimated size of the baby (it was estimated at 8lbs 5oz over a week ago) that they are not going to let me go overdue so I am booked in for induction on 17th October....so give or take a few days baby should definitely be here in a couple of weeks.....after 6 years I can't believe that I am typing those words   !!

Anyway must dash...nesting to get on with. Loads of love to you all and Libby...let us know...I am so excited !!

Jazzy xxxx


----------



## DC

Hiya Girls

Claudia, I just wanted to let you know you're completely not alone in how you feel, I'm exactly the same, I have no idea how some women do it, my friend seems to have everything totally organised and the house is always clean and she always looks great and is never tired and her son sleeps like an angel, I just have no idea how it's done.  I like to kid my self that I spend all the time I'm at home playing with Joseph and doing things with him rather than cleaning and that's why my house is a constant mess and I look like I've been dragged through a hedge, but really it's because I just can't organise my self and find the time to do it all, or maybe I'm just lazy.  Don't feel guilty about saying it's hard, I know what you mean I feel like I can't complain to anyone on the hard days without adding that it's fabulous and I love him and I know how lucky I am.  I guess it's just that we waited for so long and we love them so much that we feel that we aren't allowed to complain because it makes us look ungrateful but the reality is that it's fantastic and wonderful but blo*dy hard too and any parent who tells you otherwise is just lying.  Of course we wouldn't go back to before we had them and we wouldn't have it any other way but that doesn't mean it's easy, let's face it nothing worth having ever is.  I think women put so much pressure on them selves now to be everything to everyone, something has to give at some point.  You should definitely get a cleaner, you can't be expected to do everything and you're working full time so why not, it'll make you feel more relaxed if there's one less thing to worry about.  Believe me I've thought about it but with working part time, I feel like I can't justify it (god knows why, it's not like I go to a spa on my days off I run around after a child which is more tiring than being at work), also DH has taken voluntary redundancy following a restructure at work and so far there are no jobs on the horizon, he's only got 4 weeks left so we're starting to panic and it's probably not the best time to pull money out for a cleaner.  I really really don't know how people manage to do it all, I think you're right something has to be less of a priority and I think we can take heart from the fact that in our case it's certainly not our children and just be happy with that for now.  I also think that when people have babies who have predictable sleep pattens during the day and sleep well at night it makes a difference.  I don't know about you but on the rare occasions when he sleeps for while during the day I feel so shattered from the nights that I deserve a sit down and a cup of tea.  I think you're a fantastic Mum and Leyla is clearly thriving and happy and confident, the rest will all fall in to place eventually.  I probably should practice what I preach and not beat my self up so much too, I give my self the extra pressure of needing to loose weight, I mean really, I can hardly call it baby weight 14 months on can I?  So in addition to being tired, having a messy house, feeling like a terrible Mum every time he cries when I have to leave him, I also feel like a big fat mess.  It's a good thing I've still got a sense of humour and a wonderful DH isn't it.  After all that waffle what I really wanted to say was, your a wonderful Mum and a wonderful friend and you're not alone, I feel like that too, so I hope that helps.

Thank you for all your words of encouragement about sleeping and nursery, it's just good to know that I'm not the only one.  He is starting to settle into nursery but still screams when I leave him, it completely breaks my heart, I long for the day he just waves bye bye to me (knowing me that'll make me cry too!).  It's lovely to hear someone agree with me about bringing him into our bed when he needs comfort, it makes me feel like I'm not a completely useless parent.  

Jazzy ignore all my ramblings, this is not designed to put you off (a bit late now anyway!!), I'm sure you're perfectly rational and realise it's not all plain sailing, but it is wonderful and nothing can relace the first smile of the day or kiss or hug.  In fact I think part of my problem is I won't give up spending time with him so i can get other things done because I miss him too much so I'm probably my own worst enemy.  Knowing you, you'll take it all in your stride and be just like Libby, all wonderful and easy going.  I guess just getting through the birth is the only thing on your mind at the moment.  Wow it's so strange to think that you'll definitely have your baby in 2 weeks time, you'll be a genuine bonafide Mummy!!  The only advice for the birth I'd give is be flexible (not in a physical way,  you're not in control of that, although it would help!!), if you are induced bear in mind your body will not have time to get used to the pain in the same way it would if you go into labour naturally so don't beat your self up if you need help.  It's really good that they aren't letting you go too far over, I wish someone had thought of that with my 10lb bruiser!!  Having said that he arrived safely and that's the main thing.  I went into it thinking I'd just sneeze and he'd fall out, and I maintain to this day that my blissful state of ignorance is what got me through it.  Are you having fun being off work?  Everyone told me I'd be bored but I wasn't I loved it, I watched daytime TV and played in the nursery all day it was fantastic, I even allowed my self guilt free afternoon naps, Ah those were the days!!  Keep us posted and lots of luck, I can't wait to hear the news.

Speaking of which, I wonder if we have Libby news soon?  I hate to ask because it drove me crazy in the final weeks when everyone was texting and ringing pretending they were just saying hi and they were really checking if I'd had the baby yet, as if I wouldn't have told people, but in fairness it never annoyed me when you girls asked so I hope it's the same for Libby.  Like Claudia said, how wonderful is it that we're awaiting the arrival of babies 5 and 6, someone should write a story about our lucky thread.

Pri, I hope all's well with you honey, and little Kai's doing well (I still love that name!!)

I nearly forgot, for the photo's the only way I've ever done it is to put them on snapfish and send a password to people so they can look but there's probably an easier way.  We'll see what everyone else comes up with.

Anyway ladies I'm supposed to be doing some work so I'll make an effort.

Love and hugs to you all

DC xx


----------



## claudiaderi

Just a quick thank you, girls for making me feel better.  DC I'm glad we have this disorganization in common    I totally agree about not having it any other way - I would never, ever go back to how it was - not for all the sleep in the world.  You made me laugh about sitting down for a cup of tea when baby is sleeping.  I'm exactly the same - I know I should get on with other things - like cleaning Leyla's finger prints from all my windows but I so need that cup of tea!

G'night
Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

Girls

Big Big apologies for keeping you waiting.

Dylan was born on 27th September (I know nearly two weeks ago!) but things are so busy and I am so knackered by the time they are all in bed this is the first time i have touched the computer.

Full name is Dylan Matthew Aubrey  - had to get all the family names in this time just in case this is our last one  . He was 7-11 and born at exactly three oclock on the Saturday so DH is all excited that he will be keen on football as this is apparently kick off time??!! Not exactly my first thought as you can imagine. Delivery was a bit gruesome as he was back to back like my others and they have now decided that this is just my shape and my babies dont have an option to be the right way round. As Jazzy is imminent i am not going to share any more details with you!

A few funny things though - boy is labour different when you have other children. Waters broke in early hours of morning and contractions quickly followed. we got Ottilie and Zac up to give them breakfast before reinforcements arrived. I am rocking on kitchen floor with fairly hefty contractions. Zac keeps asking DH why and then crawling underneath me - amazing given bump size. Ottilie keeps shrieking and pointing to me and then climbing up me. meanwhile DH is panicking and trying to get cheerios down everyone whilst timing my contractions. hilarious and of course we left it too late so by the time I got to hospital I was already 7cm and frankly thought I was going to have him in the car!

On the subject of coping (Claudia and DC) please dont feel like you arent - those mothers who seem like they have it all down perfectly either have lots of help or spend more time tidying than on the floor playing with their children. I personally found the stage that your little ones are at now by far the most stressful when I had zac - they are fully mobile but not at all safe and they spend the whole day trashing your house. The difference is with Ottilie is that she is the same but i am more acclimatised to children and frankly care less about the disruption. Somehow you develop an immunity to it and this brings calmness but with Zac I was a wreck at this age. 

On the whole sleep thing we have some brilliant nights at the moment about which I can only laugh  . Last Saturday ottilie had a cold and was teething so she woke in the night and obviously Dylan is waking for feeding. Things finally seemed to settle down around 3am and I went back to sleep. at 4.30am Zac comes in bright as a button and says that his power ranger has run out of batteries and could I get some more !!!! I could only laugh - I was weak with hysteria and tiredness. Somehow though these are the precious moments. Jazzy if that sounds weird now you will understand a year from now - I promise. parenting brings a dose of madness and we are all better for it  - SOOO - DC and Claudia - give yourselves a massive pat on the back - you are awesome mothers and your only fault is to compare yourself to the wrong people!

Jazzy - so excited for you now - I just cannot wait for your baby to arrive to complete our extended family. Its such a precious time for you - cherish every moment - no-one deserves it like you.

will attempt to attach a photo to my profile so you can see the new arrival. If this post is littered with mistakes forgive me - Spank pants and make-up go a long way towards convincing the outside world that I am normal at the moment but you girlies know different! 

oodles of love....


----------



## jazzyminky

OOOOOOOOOOOOOO Libby congratulations !!!!  I am so thrilled for you ! That is wonderful news and you are amazing for getting any time at all to get onto the internet ! I love his name.

This is a really quick one from me as off out to see some friends....how daring this close to my due date    !!

Hope you are all OK and I am so so pleased with the latest arrival....excellent story about Zac and Ottilie too...they never fail to make me laugh.

We can swap gruesom stories in a few weeks time.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Lots of love to you all and I will let you know when Junior arrives !

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

Yipeeeeeee! Congratualations!!!!       
Well done Libby - my, your not stopping there either are you!

Dylan, wot a lovely name - that was our choice if we had had a boy. Is he the cutest - I bet he is. Does he look like the other two? Wot do they think of their little brother?

Wow - I can just imagine how manic things must be in your house - but knowing wot a great mum you are I'm sure you have got it all under control. Always wanted to know - when the baby wakes for a feed at night - does he wake the other two as well or do they sleep thru it?

Cant wait to see some pics. I will make it my mission to find somewhere we can easily  download photos to share.

Lots of love and a huge welcome to the world kiss for Dylan.

Claudia

PS thanks for the confidence boost.


----------



## claudiaderi

4 more days to go!     4 more days to go!  4 more days to go!  (Thats how Leyla dances)

Good luck and I'm sure  next time we hear from you we will have a fantastic story.  Saying that- we've not had anyone post whilst they've been in labour yet, have we ? Just kidding -  I know ur mad but dont think ur that mad.

Claudia


----------



## DC

Congratulations Libby (and DH and Zac and Ottile)!!!  Can you believe you're a Mum of three?!  What a fantastic name, I may steal it if we ever have another one.  I loved your going in to labour story, I can just picture you on all fours with children crawling around and climbing on you,  knowing you you'll have taken it all in your stride.

Thank you for your kind words about Claudia and I and our chaotic lives, I can't you had time to post about anything other than your self, you truly are amazing.  I hope you can grab the odd five minutes of sleep sometime soon, and I can't wait to see the pictures!!

Jazzy, 1 day to go!!!  Apparently only 5% of babies are born on their due date, so if you're getting lots of people contacting you wondering why you're still there, you can quote that little fact to them.  I'm thinking of you everyday honey and can't wait to hear the news, if nothing's happened yet, good luck for the induction on Friday, I'll be sitting by my phone waiting for news, it's so exciting!!!   

Claudia, I love the thought of Leyla dancing like that, Joseph does some kind of mad 90s rave moves (he clearly gets his rhythm (or lack thereof) from his Daddy ), bless him it's very cute.  I hope you've managed to sort out that cleaner, let me know when you do so I can cry with envy!!! 

Hope you're OK Pri, love to you and little Kai.

I'd better get some work done girls, love to you all

DC xx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Finally managed to attach a photo - for some reason it wouldnt work last time but did this time.

Thanks for the lovely congrats and kind words about his name - it was chosen by Zac so he takes the credit.

Just logged on in a quiet moment to say i am busting for news about Jazzy - hope you are more relaxed Jazzy than the rest of us - we cant wait for your baby    

Lots of love to all


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello Lovely Ladies

I am so sorry for the delay in the reply but the news is WE HAVE A BABY BOY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Monty Gordon Robins arrived in the world at 17:46 on Saturday 11th Ocotber weighing in at 9lbs on the nose (I would have posted sooner but I have been a space cadet ever since the birth and couldn't even think about getting on a computer). Waters broke at 01:30 on Saturday and we went to hospital at 05:00 am, only to be sent home but by 09:30 we were back and I was 6cm dilated !!

Things slowed down from there and it took until 14:30 to get to 8cm....then went to the birthing pool which finally took me to 10cm at about 15:30. Then everything slowed down for the pushing stage and the contractions weren't coming often enough so the head kept going up and down the birth canal. After two hours of pushing and a hormone drip to encourage contractions they decided enough was enough as I was exhausted so Monty was finally delivered via Ventouse....only on gas and air (oh my word...there was a lot of screaming for the actual delivery...I scared myself !) I had asked for an epidural earlier in the day and they kept putting me off...the obstetrian was not happy with the midwife when he heard that I was only gas and air...but I know for next time   ! Also had to be cut which I didn't want but there was no option ! So the actually final few moments were a bit traumatic...not sure DH will every recover   

But oh my word...he was worth it. I am so completely in love that it is not true !! I will upload a photo as soon as I can. Things are going well, I am breastfeeding which has been difficult to learn and we have had a few 'moments' but we seem to be getting there. I can feel a light headed tired moment coming on so I am going to sign off now and post again soon.

Hope you are all doing great, especially the second to last little addition Dylan...Libby I truly do not know how you are do it...you are amazing !!

Loads of love to you all and more soon.

A very happy and completely overwhelmed Jazzy and Monty xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## claudiaderi

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Well done Jazzy and DH and welcome to the world little Monty.  Wot a fantastic name.

That all sounded so exhausting but you did really well Jazzy considering it was your first birth - so quick too.  Painful isn't it 
Gosh - u did same as me - asked for epidural and didn't get it - but , you know next time you will scream for it, no matter wot they say - we're allowed to be menacing and violent during childbirth - aren't we - check in your copper's handbook.

Well done with the breastfeeding as well - we always think that its the most natural thing but hey that doesn't mean easy does it - so good for you.

Have loads of rest - when you can - everyone says sleep when baby sleeps and we never do - but try - honestly you will wish you had later.

When you have a moment let us know how much little Monty weighed too.

Lots of hugs to the both of you ( oh ok and DH too)
Claudia




Another boy - (I'm thinking - all these potential boyfriends for Leyla)


----------



## DC

Congratulations Jazzy and DH, and welcome to the world little Monty!!!  What a fantastic name!!!  Sounds like the birth was painful and I'm not surprised at 9lb!!  We seem to grow big babies on this thread, I'm stunned that they wouldn't give you an epidural, it's strange how different hospitals deal with it, mine couldn't get me an epidural quick enough they kept telling me not to wait till I was in agony and just to shout up when I wanted one.

I'm so impressed that you've come up for air for long enough to post I think Joseph was about 2 months old before I managed.  Well done on the breast feeding, it's not as easy as we're all lead to believe but it is fantastic if you want to do it and it works out.  Whatever you do try not to feel guilty if it doesn't work for whatever reason, I completely beat my self up for it for a very long time when I had to give up and I now realise that I shouldn't have, because it just wasn't working for Joseph and he was permanently hungry and unhappy so I did the best thing for him in the end.

Anyway my lovely, congratulations on finally becoming a Mummy, see we all told you it would happen!! Your little man will be so loved by such a wonderful Mummy and Daddy he's a very lucky boy!!  Enjoy every second and give him a huge kiss from me.

DC xx


----------



## kizzymouse

congrats to you Jazzy on the birth of Monty


----------



## Libby Hannah

Oh Jazzy - well done you darling!      Well done to DH for watching too - I know the midwives think its hilarious that we consider this but I do think it must be quite traumatic viewing a loved one going through that!

Loving the name Monty and you sound like you are enjoying him  - just fabulous! no shame in a ventouse and especially without an epidural - my goodness at 9lb i dont know how you did it!

So sorry I havent logged on before - I am sure you can guess why!! I have been thinking of you though and knowing that you will be just an awesome Mum - he is guaranteed a sense of humour isnt he! Go easy on yourself in the next few weeks though - its ok to feel happy, sad, knackered, tearful and joy all at the same time!

All well here - Dylan finally setlling into a regular feeding pattern - has taken a while this time - he clearly has his own views on this already! Zac and DH taught Ottilie that its funny to put your food bowl on your head this weekend - great especially as we were eating beef casserole at the time! poor girl has no hope of being ladylike - its all bodily function jokes and boy stuff in our house - especially now ottilie and I are outnumbered!

Love to everyone else too - do we think pri is ok - havent heard from her in a while?


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi girlies (and little boys!)

Hope everyone is well. Its been pretty quiet so I am assuming that everyone is busy!

Jazzy - how is that lovely Monty - pictures please - we are dying to see them!

DC - what is Joseph up to these days? Your posts are so full of love for him - he is one lucky boy!

Claudia - hope Leyla is still keeping you on your toes - I am dying to meet her - I love these assertive little girls - they are our world leaders of the future! Is the cleaner working out - what a godsend.

Pri - hope you a Kai are ok honey - post when you get time.

Kizzymouse - Havent heard from you since your wedding! really thrilled to see from your profile that you are starting the adoption process. We did this after Zac when we thought we couldnt have more birth children. It was a long and at times upsetting process for us but only becasue we had a very difficult social worker. In spite of that I learnt loads about both children and myself and am glad to have gone through it - we went right up to panel and it was definitely an enriching process. Wishing you so much luck with it and do keep us posted on how it progresses.

All is well here. Chaos reins much of the time but I'm getting used to it. I managed to get Dylans poo on my face yesterday while the other two were racing around the kitchen demanding breakfast and generally being out of control - happy days   . Took Dylan swimming for the first time this morning which was lovely and so nice to be doing something just for him - he is a little neglected in the attention stakes! Meant to ask you jazzy how your DH is adjusting. Mine is wonderful and supportive but does take time to adjust post birth and this seems to be the same each time rather than just being a first baby thing. Having said that he doesnt really do change well at all so he might be on the extreme end! So tough for men isnt it....   

Lots of love to all - sorry post isnt more intersting - I am such a sieve brain at the moment!


----------



## claudiaderi

Hello Mummies -its great saying that.

I'm sure everyone is really busy with all these children - can you believe it, girls that just 2 years ago we were all desperate for children ( now we're desperate for sleep) and there was only Zac - now we have 7 children between us!  
I have to be honest Libby - when I read your last post I just thought - how does she do it.  I cant cope when Leyla is screaming for breakfast and the dog is whining to go out in the garden!  You really are a supermum.

I am really exhausted at the moment.  Leyla picked up this virus thats been going around and ended up at A&E on Sunday cos  she'd had a temp of 40 all weekend and then she woke up with a funny red spot on her arm and I panicked.  Anyway it wasn't the dreaded M but she has a virus and another bladder infection.  We've all not slept for a week - and now she's got a nasty night cough too.  I had to stay at home with her today and I had no energy - she obviously picked up on that and decided to be really mischievous all day.
I wanted to ask Libby something as you have a wealth of experience. Since Leyla got sick she also learned to say no and now has started saying it all the time even I think, when she wants to say yes. Its very cute but do I actually listen to her when she says it. For example I'll tell her we're having a bath with her ducks (she loves baths) and she'll say no. Try and put  her cardigan on and she says no.  Does that mean she is doesn't want it on or is she just messing with the word 'no'.  I dunno. 

Another thing - she's always had a huge appetite and eats her food with such enthusiasm but now half way thru a meal she'll say 'no'.  I carry on feeding her even if she says no because I know how much she eats.  If anything its this that worries me as I've always had the opposite problem when it came to feeding her.  Whenever she's been ill it has never changed her appetite until now.  Do you think its an age thing and she's getting more fussy or could it be that this time her sickness has affected her appetite?

I laughed at your comment about 'assertive girls being future leaders' - DH is worried that she is taking control already.  We need to learn how to nurture these qualities without her ways stressing us out. 

Sorry to rant on but I worry that if I dont to the right thing now she'll end up being a teenager like I was! 

Hope everyone is doing well and the kids loved the fireworks last week.  Leyla is still saying 'anymore stars?' every time she looks out the window.
DC - is everything ok?  Hope you're getting some sleep and things are calmer.
Pri - any words yet from Kai - what's he getting up to?
Jazzy - how you coping with the sleepless nights - great aren't they!

I've also updated ******** now and have seen photos of little Monty and how fab Jazzy looks - just a week after giving birth!!!! We should all get on there as its so easy to post photos for us all to share.  

Speak to you all soon.

Claudia


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi there girlies

Just a very quick one for Claudia:

So sorry about the virus and temperature - really terrifying - I hate high temps more than anything else in my children as you never knoe what is going to happen. Glad it worked out ok.

On the no thing your little girl sounds like a smart cookie and I suspect that rather than caring about whether she means yes or no she has realised that the word no gets a reaction from you (whether its laughing or frowning depending on your mood!) and that she has therefore decided to use it a lot! I would tend to ignore it and jolly her along in the task you are tackling - if she really means no you will then get a tantrum ( if she is anything like ottilie!) and then you can decide whether to respect her wishes or enforce yours depending on the importance of what you are doing.

Illnesses are such a nightmare in terms of getting everything back on track. I always let my kids break the normal routine when they are ill as I want to really nuture them. However its such a fine line between when they need to do this and when they are sufficiently recovered to go back to the old routine and I usually have a fight to get them sleeping and eating normally again. They are so wily! Very tiring for you - I hope she is better soon and you all get some rest. Just keep repeating "i am a saint, I am a saint.... "

Hope everyone else is well and no news means good things! 

lots of love


----------



## claudiaderi

Thanks Libby on the tips.  I'm sure you are right because I have been doing exactly as you suggested and am beginning to work out when she means 'no' and when she is just showing off.  She is realizing that she may not have to do as mummy says - like if I say lets have our bath - she'll say 'no' if she's busy playing and doesn't want to go up yet.  Or like this morning - I said we're going to nursery to see the children (she missed Friday so hadn't been since last Wed).  'No!'  She wanted to stay home and play with mummy.  

So Otillie has tantrums too - aren't they awful.  I thought we had until terrible 2s for that - but obviously they start early.  You must be an expert at dealing with them and if you aren't I'm sure you will be by the time Dylan gets them!

Hope everyone is doing well and children are all having fun growing.

Claudia


----------



## claudiaderi

This is so funny girls - have a read. Had me in stitches.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=162520.0


----------



## jazzyminky

Hello My Lovelies !!

I AM STILL ALIVE...HONEST !!!

Firstly thank you Kizzy for your kind message and can I echo Libby's thoughts and wish you all the luck in the world with the adoption process, goodness only knows you deserve a break. How was your wedding ? Keep us updated !

And thanks to my gorgeous girls for your lovely messages. So pleased that you like Monty's name, we have had a few faces pulled at it and have decided that it is a Marmite name and you either love it or hate it. Good job Mummy and Daddy love it and it is sort of linked to my Dad so those who hate it can go whistle   !

So glad that you are all OK although Leyla sounds like a handful   ! So ssorry that she hasn't been to well either, poor little mite and poor you, it must be so difficult seeing her like that. I will obviously be coming to you all for the best advice in town ! I agree with Claudia Libby, you are indeed amazing. I can't imagine having to look after more than one baby so my god hats off to you ! How are the early days with Dylan ?

We seem to be doing great here. Monty has got such a lovely nature (unless this is the calm before the storm   ) and has settled in well. He feeds OK although I have started to introduce mixed feeding so that I can have some of my life back. I can't believe that he is going to be 7 weeks old on Saturday...where did that go ? We are absolutely loving being parents and even when the going is a bit tough it is still such a joy and he is truly our little miracle. Libby , DH has been an absolute angel and has adjusted really well, you are right it did take a little while though and he seems to have got over the trauma of the birth...poor boy, he has even started to confess to people that he had to have his head between his legs as he was just about to pass out  .

I am going to try and download a picture but Claudia is right about ******** for photo's it is great and it was so cool seeing what Claudia and Pri actually looked like after all this time (both very lovely I might add !). Anyway I am probably pushing my luck with being on here so will keep this one short (makes a change  for me) but please know that I think about you all regularly and will post again as soon as I can.

Love to you all as always, this is Jazzy signing out and not quite believing what a difference a year makes ! 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jazzyminky

P.S. Claudia, just read that link...how funny is that !
J x


----------



## jazzyminky

Hey Ladies

How are we all doing ??   

J xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loubie101

Just popping by to sy  and to let you know I'm one of the IUI mods now - if there's anything I can do to help anyone, just shout 

xx


----------



## Libby Hannah

Hi there ladies

Well - I havent posted for a while and there have been a few reasons. To any of you who are still labouring under the misapprehension that my house is some kind of haven of domestic bliss let me tell you that the wheels have definitely come off in the last week! We have had vomiting diarrhoa conjunctivitis and colds and at any one time each child has had at least two of these and at one point ottilie had all four. The best bit is that at the height of the vomiting DH managed to be away for two nights    As most of you can imagine, trying to calm a hysterical 18 month old while bathing the vomit off her and then keeping her out of it while you clean it up is a challenge mightier than any  I have faced in my professional career!!   After the first night he was away I was congratulating myself on being a goddess for coping . By the end of the second night I was ready to weep with exhaustion and I didnt smile a lot that day! Everyone is getting better now thankfully and I am hoping to grab a bit more rest before the mad Christmas season commences! I dont for a minute regret my wonderful family but when envisaging lots of children I somehow focused more on idyllic scenes of large Sunday lunches and beautiful Christmases and less on repeatedly dealing with bodily fluids and running my washing machine enough to challenge the national grid  


Anyway enough wingeing about me - how are we all?

Jazzy you sound like you are having the best time and Monty is a model boy - I expected nothing less from your genes! Is he smiling yet?

Claudia - I laughed until I cried at that link you sent and  many of my friends have too - thankyou so much for pointing it out - it is the kind of thing that gets me through the week I have just had and leaves me still smiling. In my current world the octopus in the string bag thing is so relevant - Ottilie is just a complete minx getting dressed and i virtually have to sit on her some mornings to get it done in any reasonable timescale!

DC and pri - how are tricks?

I am ludicrously excited about Christmas this year and we put our decorations up right at the beginning of december so i could indulge myself .Zac talks about Santa every day and we have had the obligatory nativity play at his school - magic!! My resolution for the New Year is to laugh as much as possible so i am asking everyone I know to send me their best jokes - I am sure you ladies have a few so get posting please!

Lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## jazzyminky

Oooooo poor Libby !!! Although your post did make me laugh a lot ! Hope you are all out the other side of it now. Poor Monty has had Bronchilitus which has been horrible and scary, I cried a lot in hospital when I had to take him !

Just a mega quick one from me as the in-laws are due any second as we are off to see Newton Falkner who by some strange mix of fate is performing a charity gig in a school up the road from here tonight...unbelievable given the last time we saw him he was playing to thousands of people at the Camden Round House !!

Hope everyone is well and if I don't get the chance again a very merry and peaceful (Libby !!) Christmas to you all. What an amazing rollercoaster year this has been !!

All our love to my wonderful FF Ladies !!

Jazzy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
P.S. Libby I will dig out those jokes !


----------



## claudiaderi

Hello girls - so sorry have not been posting but have been a victim of this nasty flu thats been going around so we all ended up ill over xmas and new Year - lovely!

Hope everyone had a fantastic xmas - how wonderful is xmas with kids!  

Wanted to let everyone know that sainsbury's is doing a 1/3 off all baby products - very good saving when it comes to nappies.

Keeping it short I'm afraid - been having a nightmare with Leyla's sleeping - wakes up at midnight- wont go to sleep for another 3 hours so I'm exhausted.

Hope everyone is well and will chat soon
Claudia


----------



## claudiaderi

Miss you guys - where are you?  Oh yes, elbows high in nappies!

Hope everyone is good and not to shattered with this large brood of ours.  Can you believe we are actually mad enough to start trying for number 2 - crazy but just love the idea of being pregnant.

Hows the big family Libby - have you got things all under control/
Jazzy - are you loving motherhood - do check in to ** to see and new photsos.
Pri - am enjoying the photos and videos of Kai on **.
DC - hope you've got all the sleeping issues sorted - we still have good days and bad.

I think we need to arrange a date for the spring/summer to meet up - wot do u all think?

Speak soon
Hugs to all the little ones
Claudia


----------

